# MD Convo 41: Now With 20% More Wank



## destroy_musick (Mar 10, 2008)

As i was saying, Del! Check out my Morphine pimp XD


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 10, 2008)

First.

AND EVERYONE WHO LIKES PROG SHOULD LISTEN TO BELLAPHON!! X3


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 10, 2008)

i believe you're second Cell, that number 1 in the corner of my post tells me so


----------



## tgre (Mar 10, 2008)

Morphine? 

What genre musick?


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 10, 2008)

@del: MAGANDA KITA

@md: <3


----------



## tgre (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey t-chan


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 10, 2008)

tiGer the Amplified said:


> Morphine?
> 
> What genre musick?



jazz-rock

10char


----------



## tgre (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh shi-

DO WANT


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 10, 2008)

oh neato jazz rock

hi teegu


----------



## tgre (Mar 10, 2008)

jazz rock... two of my favorite genres combined 

I love life again


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 10, 2008)

What is your sig of, Musick? :3


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 10, 2008)

Cell said:


> What is your sig of, Musick? :3



it's the cover to the book "I Have No Mouth and I Must Scream"


----------



## sel (Mar 10, 2008)

NF's beign retarded for me too del, eugh


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 10, 2008)

What's it about? :3


----------



## tgre (Mar 10, 2008)

ugh, stale pancakes for lunch.

Ah well, I got nothing else to eat and Im starving


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm assuming you stayed up all night, troublesum-chan. :3


----------



## sel (Mar 10, 2008)

Pancakes whether stale or not - <3

"What's the silverware doing in the pancake drawer?"


----------



## delirium (Mar 10, 2008)

troublesum-chan said:


> @del: MAGANDA KITA



  

I never get tired of that.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 10, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> it's the cover to the book "I Have No Mouth and I Must Scream"



Harlan Ellison. 

I recommend that to any n00bs who haven't read it yet.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 10, 2008)

posting....


----------



## Perverse (Mar 10, 2008)

I <3 Mingus.

Is the current Thor comic series good?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2008)

Since I have 40 posts a page, I can officially have a post on the first page.

Shawn, what's this devilry in my inbox?


----------



## mow (Mar 11, 2008)

Perverse said:


> I <3 Mingus.
> Is the current Thor comic series good?


Fuck yes on both fronts


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2008)

HOLYSHITHOLYSHITHOLYSHIT

Shawn, you sexy bastard - this is incredibly awesome.  I mean, I had little doubt in my mind as to how amazing it would be, but, damn, who knew the Pink Panther theme could be so metal?  There is no ambiguity surrounding their future, no more uncertainty; they are not a one hit wonder, they have done no wrong, and I expect greatness from them in the future.

<3


----------



## spirishman (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey anyone got any recommendations for some good jazz? My library is lacking it.


----------



## tgre (Mar 11, 2008)

Parov Stelar
John Coltrane...

Heck there's so many jazz artists labelled around here but I'm blank right now


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2008)

Estradasphere? 

I'm not a Jazz expert.


----------



## spirishman (Mar 11, 2008)

haha well i have coltrane, so i'll check out stelar


----------



## mow (Mar 11, 2008)

spirishman said:


> Hey anyone got any recommendations for some good jazz? My library is lacking it.




*Spoiler*: _Jazz Starter Kit (short version)_ 





Larry Young - Unity
Wayne Shorter - Say No Evil
Sam River - Contours
Lou Donaldson - Sunny Side Up
Sonny Rollins - Saxophone Colossus
Bill Evans - Sunday at the Village
Yuseef LAteef - Eastern Sounds
Charles Mingus - The Black Saint & Sinner Lady
John Coltrane - Lush Life
Art Blakey - Moanin'
Rahsaan Roland Kirk - The Inflated Tear
Grant Green - Idle Moments
Duke Ellington - Afro euroasian eclipse
Pharoah Sanders - Karma
Don Cherry - Eternal Rythem
Django Reinhardt - Djandology
Grant Green- Born To Bluw
Bud Powel - The Amazing Bud Powel





*Spoiler*: _Jazz Starter Kit (long version)_ 



*Charles Mingus*
The Black Saint & Sinner Lady
The Clown
Oh Yeah!
Tajiuana Moods
Let My Children Hear Music
MingusMingusMingusMingusMingus
*
John Coltrane*
Coltrane Live at Birdland 
Lush Life
A Love Supreme
My Fav Things
Impressions
*
Cecil Taylor*
looking ahead
Air above mountains
Silent Tounges
The Tree of Life
Nefertiti, The Beatuiful one has come
Set structures

*Eric Dolphy*
Out There
Out To Lunch
At the Five Spot, Vol. 1
Iron Man
The Stokhol Session

*Art Blakey*
A Night at Birdland, Vol. 1 
Art Blakey's Jazz Messengers
Mosiac
Moanin'
A Night In Tunisia
Free for All
In Walked Sonny ( With Sonny Stitt)

*Coleman Hawkins*
Coleman Hawkins Encounters Ben Webster
The Genius of Hawkins
Today and Now

*Horace Silver*
The horace Sivler Qunitet
Six Pieces of Silver
Song For My Father
In Pursuit of the 27th Man

*Ornette Coleman*
Something Else
The Shape Of Jazz To Come
Free JAzz
This Is Our Music

*Andrew Hill*
Black Fire
Judgment! 
Passing Ships
Nefertiti
Point of Departure 

*
Rahsaan Roland Kirk*
Reeds and Deeds
The inflated Tear
Rip, Rig and Panic
Bright Moments
Live in Copenhegen

*Sun Ra*
Super-Sonic Jazz
Jazz in Silhouette
The Futuristic Sounds of Sun Ra
The Magic City
Sounds of Joy
Atlantis
The Heliocentric Worlds of Sun Ra
Sapce Is The Place

*Max Roach*
Jazz in 3/4 Time
Roach + 4
The Max Roach Trio featuring the Legendary Hasaan
Speak, brother, Speak
the Loadstar

*Charlie Parker*
Bird & Diz

*
Booker Little*
The Defiant Ones
Out One

*Dizzy Gillespie*
Afro
Dizzy in Paris
For Musicians Only (with Stan Getz & Sonny Stitt)
Afro-Cuban Jazz Moods

*Brother Jack McDuff*
Tough 'Duff
Brother Jack McDuff LIVE!
Heatin System

*Joe Henderson*
Page one
our thing
Joe Henderson live in Japan
Mulitple

*Grachan Moncor III*
Evolution 
Some Other Stuff
New Africa
Explorations
Echos of Prayer

*Pharoah Sanders*
Black Unity
Karma
Tauhid
Zam
Jewels of Thought
Deaf Dumb Blind
Thembi
Elevation

*Chico Hamilton*
Gongs East
The dealer
Peregrination

*Yuseef Lateef*
Prayer to the east
Jazz Mood
Eastern Sounds
Live @ Peps
*
Duke Ellington*
Masterpieces
At Newport
Side By Side
Money Jungle
Far East Suite
and His Mother Called Him Bill
The Great Paris Concert

*Jaki Byard*
Blues for Smoke
The Jaki Bird Quntient LIVE
The Jaku Byard Experince

*Herbie Hancock*
Empyrean Isles 
Thrust
Maiden Voyage 
Head Hunters
*
Horace Tapscott*
The Giant Is Awakened
In NY
Dial B for barbra
Live at Lobero Vol. 1
Among Friends

*Wayne Shorter*
Juju
Night Dreamer
Speak No Evil
The All Seeing Eye
Adam's Apple 

*SleepWalker*
SleepWalker
The Voyage
Works

*Bill Evans*
Sunday at the Village
Waltz For Debbie

*Soil & 'Pimp' Sessions*
Pimp Master 
Summer Goddess 
Pimp of the Year 
Pimpoint





also check the My Kind Of Japanese Music for some exptional japanese jazz. the jazz scene there is even better than europe.

EDIT: 


XD


----------



## spirishman (Mar 11, 2008)

170 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Jazz Starter Kit (short version)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow dude, you're my savior. thanks so much


----------



## mow (Mar 11, 2008)

anything for a future jazz head


----------



## tgre (Mar 11, 2008)

I really need more Jazz artists. My collection is far from acceptable


----------



## delirium (Mar 11, 2008)

170 said:


> I want my kids to grow up to be just like YellowJacket XDDD



Dude.. guess his bboy name.

Hella Hung.

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

BTW sperish.. that Jazz list lacks Sun Ra's Langquidity.


----------



## mow (Mar 11, 2008)

I will always fail you deleb 

and XDDD @ HH. are there any more clips with him tearing the scene?


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 11, 2008)

people looking for jazz should check out my conveniently recent pimp of MOrphine for a nice alternative-jazz. Such a lovely band <3


----------



## delirium (Mar 11, 2008)

170 said:


> I will always fail you deleb
> 
> and XDDD @ HH. are there any more clips with him tearing the scene?



It's okay moe money. All is forgive once you check this one out.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3tR6Rfq3WY[/YOUTUBE]



destroy_musick said:


> people looking for jazz should check out my conveniently recent pimp of MOrphine for a nice alternative-jazz. Such a lovely band <3



I'll be checking that out right now. Well.. after I play the hell out of Jazzanova - No Use xD

Such a pretty song.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 11, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> HOLYSHITHOLYSHITHOLYSHIT
> 
> Shawn, you sexy bastard - this is incredibly awesome.  I mean, I had little doubt in my mind as to how amazing it would be, but, damn, who knew the Pink Panther theme could be so metal?  There is no ambiguity surrounding their future, no more uncertainty; they are not a one hit wonder, they have done no wrong, and I expect greatness from them in the future.
> 
> <3



I knew you'd love it. To be honest, I actually prefer it, JUST, over their self-titled. I agree, Pink Panther is pure <3. I knew you'd enjoy it, man. Thank Jeebus for Soulseek!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2008)

The fuck is up with NF lately?


----------



## mow (Mar 11, 2008)

you return has caused the multiverse to spin out of loop. ARE YOU BOOSTER GOLD?

that was wicked del XD

Logh is halfway through, you will love this shoegazer/postrock/indie superband


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 11, 2008)

Darnit, I forgot my Mp3 at home. these four hours without lessons are going to be hell !

If there's something in this world I got a problem with, it must be remembering were the hell I put my damn mp3. I thought I had put it in my bag, but apparently, I forgot it..

 !!

*goes to youtube*


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 11, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZSxsdk7wfM[/YOUTUBE]

<3


----------



## Perverse (Mar 11, 2008)

OMFG Logh <3

Stop whoring your pimps, Dave.  I liked Morphine.


----------



## mow (Mar 11, 2008)

Im not gonna listen to Morphine cause i want something more hardcore like Ministry  xD

Dave; how big a fanboy of Afghan whigs are you?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2008)

Check for diarrhea the next two days.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 11, 2008)

170 said:


> Im not gonna listen to Morphine cause i want something more hardcore like Ministry  xD
> 
> Dave; how big a fanboy of Afghan whigs are you?



Just make sure it's from my Ministry pimp  kekekek

As for Afghan Whigs, i had Congregation on repeat on my mp3 player for about 4 days XD


----------



## Voynich (Mar 11, 2008)

Hmmmm anyone happen to know how to get Bison kit out of the innerworkings of a mouse? That seems to be the most pressing problem atm. The carpet holes and stains can wait.

( I swear one day I'll learn to think before I start)


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2008)

The easiest thing is to get a new mouse.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 11, 2008)

Ya. I think I should start stocking up on those.

This can once again be traced back to my stubbornness about glueing shit together that just won't stick and trying to read NF at the same time.


----------



## mow (Mar 11, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> As for Afghan Whigs, i had Congregation on repeat on my mp3 player for about 4 days XD



<3333. Gentlmen and Black Lovwe are my favs. such an underrated band.

new/old photo


More Logh coming your way shawn


----------



## mow (Mar 11, 2008)

Joss Whedon said:
			
		

> Okay, can nobody type any more words that end in ?gasm?? I makes me feel not so good.
> 
> The truth is, Ellis is just afraid to say what this is REALLY about. Cassaday. Right, Ellis? He?s drawing Planety AND Admonishing X-mens (now with 17% more Wolverine!) and you hate me for it. You?ve always been jealous ? you started your book just to steal him from me ? which was idiotic since I didn?t meet him till several years after! Ha! Seriously, Warner, we?re tearing little Johnny apart. Let?s bury the hatchet. Come to the Con with me. Yes, you can dress like Puffy YumiAmi or whatever that thing is you have that outfit of. We?ll have a blast. I?m buyin? the lead-based food that you have to wait four hours in line for and then rips out of your stomach like you?re John Hurt, and I?ll even buy you a comic. Plus I hear Brandon Routh might be there! He?s dreamy.





			
				warren ellis said:
			
		

> When Cassaday masturbates at night in that cell under Joe Quesada?s house HE STILL SAYS
> MY NAME NOT YOURS MINE MINE MINE
> 
> cough.
> ...



 pre-adolscent  numnuts XD


----------



## sel (Mar 11, 2008)

Afternoon guys

Tired as fuck and relaxing to Alleyne-johnson <3

you guys?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2008)

Good morning

Kinda tired as fuck and listening to Panzerballett (again) <3


----------



## sel (Mar 11, 2008)

I need to unzip that actually.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2008)

You people.


----------



## sel (Mar 11, 2008)

Haha.

UnRarX is whirring as we speak. But whats the rar passwrod?

Speakinf of pimps - you try my 'Trane yet?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2008)

I tried to last night, but it kept timing out. I'm going to try later today, because my internet is oh so fickle and finicky. But it's Coltrane, I only have one album and I love it, so I'm sure I'll do the same for this one.

Edit; sometimeworld.blogspot.com


----------



## delirium (Mar 11, 2008)

170 said:


> pre-adolscent  numnuts XD



I fucking love it. xD

I can't wait til it starts hitting their panels.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2008)

They need to do Deadpool.


----------



## Gurbik (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey do any of you guys know anything about Olympia washington as far as the music scene is concerned? I got a Job offer from up there and im trying to decide if i wana go or not.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't know shit.


----------



## Gurbik (Mar 11, 2008)

common this is the MD your saposed to have an opinion about everything even if you have no idea what your talking about


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2008)

Olympia music sucks bawls.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> common this is the MD your saposed to have an opinion about everything even if you have no idea what your talking about



It's in my opinion that you should give me fifty bucks.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 11, 2008)

My back is killing me. I'm gonna shower and head out side and lay in the snow till I'm numb.


----------



## Gurbik (Mar 11, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> It's in my opinion that you should give me fifty bucks.


 

Its in my opinion that your opinion is shit.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2008)

Benefit of seniority.

Pay me, bitch.


----------



## Gurbik (Mar 11, 2008)

You wouldnt know what to do with fifty dollas.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 11, 2008)

NF is being a slow fuck again. It won't load >_<

Also, D: cause my 5 day weekend is ending.  because I only have 1,5 days of class this week so Thursday afternoon my next weekend starts.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2008)

I have 4 days of weekend every week.


----------



## sel (Mar 11, 2008)

I hate you guys


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2008)

Racist piece of muslim shite.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 11, 2008)

Also, I'm voluntarily going to school saturday. We got an open day and we get 6 euros an hour to work in the classroom and be all representative and shit. Since my nan has a sister over who is equally allergic to trash and is sleeping in my workroom, this is a good option


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2008)

I have to go to school tomorrow, and then work the proceeding day.


----------



## sel (Mar 11, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Racist piece of muslim shite.


Racist? I'm just aware my skin colour looks nicer


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I have to go to school tomorrow, and then work the proceeding day.


You? Work? 


s?l said:


> Racist? I'm just aware my skin colour looks nicer



Racist fuck.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2008)

Why, yes, Dave, yes I do.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 11, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Why, yes, Dave, yes I do.



But you're 12! Child labour!


----------



## tgre (Mar 11, 2008)

Mornin' MD


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2008)

That's my ace in the hole, though; I can ask for quite a lot, and in return, I don't anonymously call the authorities on their asses.


----------



## tgre (Mar 11, 2008)

Child labour, what? 

I want to thank d_m (with rep when he gets in here) for the band "Morphine" 
I love the tune


----------



## Spike (Mar 11, 2008)

I need at least 40% more!!


----------



## Perverse (Mar 11, 2008)

170 said:


> <3333. Gentlmen and Black Lovwe are my favs. such an underrated band.
> 
> new/old photo
> 
> ...


I see no more in my PM box. 


Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Good morning
> 
> Kinda tired as fuck and listening to Panzerballett (again) <3


How fucking good are they? <3


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2008)

Good enough for me to buy both of their CDs.

That good.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 11, 2008)

Self-titled or Starke Stucke? Which is better?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm putting s/t over Star Stucke by a hair; hell, half a hair.

I'm buying both, when I get the chance.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 11, 2008)

I'd actually have it the other way around. I'll be buying neither.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 12, 2008)

i made soy butter today.  i haven't tried it yet, and am almost scared to.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 12, 2008)

Did someone say SoY? Because I think I heard someone say SoY!


----------



## mow (Mar 12, 2008)

ill make it a 2 in 1 shawn 



delirium said:


> I fucking love it. xD
> 
> I can't wait til it starts hitting their panels.



I can just imagien them taking gloves off and slapping each other whilst sipping brandy and sporting monocles and claiming the other wears lady undergarments to sleep. Classy gentlemen these blokes are XD



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> They need to do Deadpool.



....warren ellis? writing Deadpool? I now have a raging hard one and a meeting in 5 mintues, thanks dave.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks moe. <3

I think I may have something right up your alley. I'll give away no details just yet, because I haven't heard it. But if I like it, it might just find it's way into your inbox. The fact it mixes electronica, jazz and folk is just to keep the hard-on going, so when you have to give a presentation in that meeting then everyone will be in awe of your massive black man's appendage.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 12, 2008)

unfortunately and un-stereotypically, moe is hung like an elf.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 12, 2008)

D= All my dreams, crushed in an instant.

Yes moe, that aforementioned dose of love will soon be in your inbox.


----------



## mow (Mar 12, 2008)

stop spreading false propagandaB!J!McDUFF!; elfs hang from my loins.

shawn, MU loathes me as much as I loathe Joe Q. re up please, and what is the name of the record?

EDIT: also; 11th Hour. wtf?


----------



## Perverse (Mar 12, 2008)

I know, right? Del disappointed. D=

It's called _You, Me & Everyone_ by Pedro.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 12, 2008)

Interesting, I already had A Sunset Panorama but not the other one.


----------



## mow (Mar 12, 2008)

_The Smoke will guide you home_ is my absolute fav track by Logh. love like woah.

I have their EP _The Contractor & The Assasian_ if anyone fancies more. Dont bother with North tho, their weakest effort to date where they fell down to cliches imo =/

Shawn; was goign to get that record a while back, id like to spin it, so thank  you in advance <3.  and when it coems to del, spin _I Wish My Brother George Was Hear_, effing fresh.

EDIT:



ShangDOh said:


> I found this on another forum. Freaking hilarious and imo a fairly accurate picture of how the election is going to go.


xD


----------



## tgre (Mar 12, 2008)

Logh? What is this Logh?


----------



## mow (Mar 12, 2008)

tigger; these guys


spin the first track, if you fancy it, i have their albums upped


----------



## tgre (Mar 12, 2008)

The first track sounds a bit emo 

But I like some of their other tracks and those voice enhancers are fucking wavy as 

up me sum Logh


----------



## Parallax (Mar 12, 2008)

I learned something today.  Every now and then, rare as it may be, the radio actually plays a really really good song.


----------



## sel (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm debating whether to sarcastically add, "no shit" 

It's early morning 'kay?


----------



## Perverse (Mar 12, 2008)

170 said:


> Shawn; was goign to get that record a while back, id like to spin it, so thank  you in advance <3.  and when it coems to del, spin _I Wish My Brother George Was Hear_, effing fresh.


Sure, man. I fucking loved it, actually. Will check that Del ASAP. <3


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Did someone say SoY? Because I think I heard someone say SoY!


These nubs don't know what the fuck SoY is about, Yu. 


170 said:


> ....warren ellis? writing Deadpool? I now have a raging hard one and a meeting in 5 mintues, thanks dave.



Wrath of the Jewdi.


----------



## mow (Mar 12, 2008)

d/ling it now shawn, thanks again, i'll spin in the way back to home from the office.

del; Loop Junkition....omg  the bass/guitar and the flow is just delish

davey; now i dont have to pay you for pron

EDIT: damn, Yu's been around since the SoY days?


----------



## Perverse (Mar 12, 2008)

OK moe, tell us if you like it!

EDIT: I've just realised, Yoda looks like he's giving a  in my ava!


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 12, 2008)

I was a lurker at the time.


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 12, 2008)

I was a partial lurker partial lazy poster back in the SoY days, I'm still more or less a lazy poster now but just find myself in front a pc screen more often than I once was. My post count reflects that really it's taken me 3 active years (no breaks in between) to get to 2500 posts.


----------



## delirium (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm lurker too. /Pets 10K posts


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 12, 2008)

I can tell you are a lurker because evry time I see that you have posted I find myself on the back end of a short burst of shock!

Also  cause of you I started reading 100 bullets another minor hobby of mine that has been somewhat extended when I really didnt need it to be (comics that is).


----------



## mow (Mar 12, 2008)

Dear BBC,
Watching "Queer Eye For The Straight Guy" made me think that if I made gay friends they'd give me fashion tips. Actually, they fucked me.

frankie boyle is so wicked xD

EDIT: HAH @ BECCA! CAUGHT IN THE DELICIOUS PURPLE OOZE THAT IS COMICS. 100 bullets is absolutly rad. you gotta check out Fables and Y: the last man afterwards

I look forward to you joining Mike and I as our new Avengers member; Black Pantheress


----------



## delirium (Mar 12, 2008)

How far you along? And tell me 100B isn't literary genius and I'll repent for my sins.


----------



## mow (Mar 12, 2008)

Abbas was that you callign whil i was takign a shower? I dont think it's a coincendence


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 12, 2008)

Like meh new sig, peoples?


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 12, 2008)

delirium said:


> How far you along? And tell me 100B isn't literary genius and I'll repent for my sins.


Alas, I can not utter said words as it really is above and beyond all and any expectations I had for it proper amazing!! I aint even that far into it just on issue 16.



			
				170 said:
			
		

> EDIT: HAH @ BECCA! CAUGHT IN THE DELICIOUS PURPLE OOZE THAT IS COMICS. 100 bullets is absolutly rad. you gotta check out Fables and Y: the last man afterwards


 I may just do so my job allows me to have back a lot of time for hobbies which I had initially lost to the fact that I had made my creative pursuits my hobby.



> I look forward to you joining Mike and I as our new Avengers member; *Black Pantheress*


.....aaaand now I'm put off again!



> Dear BBC,
> Watching "Queer Eye For The Straight Guy" made me think that if I made gay friends they'd give me fashion tips. Actually, they fucked me.
> 
> frankie boyle is so wicked xD


 
I love frankie boyle he is the comedian travelling on a constant moral low ground. I adore him on mock the week I think they have finally got the balance of comedians on the show just perfect so the jokes always be flowing.

edit: 
@ Cell had it been a real woman I may have sort of considered it art although the pose says otherwise. But seeing as it's not there is nothing going for it in terms of positive or redeeming factors.... sorry!!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 12, 2008)

> I look forward to you joining Mike and I as our new Avengers member; Black Pantheress


DIVERSIFY! 

Hurry up and learn how to arm-lock the Surfer nia, and you're in. Mm, actually, I have high standards. Better go for a half nelson. Lock that silver bastard down!


----------



## less (Mar 12, 2008)

Frankie Boyle is brilliant. End of discussion.

EDIT:

Dara: the answer is "24%", what is the question?

Frankie: Is it "What percentage of Americans can find Iraq on a map... of Iraq?"


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## Perverse (Mar 12, 2008)

Do it, Dave. 

You spun the Pedro, moe?


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 12, 2008)

less said:


> Frankie Boyle is brilliant. End of discussion.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



Worst things to say when running for US president "I have an excellent war record, it's pans of peace by paul mccartney"

and a personal fave

"I thought it was sad that they had that pop concert to commemorate Diana, I mean she didnt have much to do with pop music did she? They shoulda done something which celebrated what was really great about her life by staging a gangbang in a mine field."



			
				Tehol Beddict said:
			
		

> Hurry up and learn how to arm-lock the Surfer nia, and you're in. Mm, actually, I have high standards. Better go for a half nelson. Lock that silver bastard down!


I shall work on it although my half nelson skills are already somewhat impressive!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2008)

Gotta love it when Frankie takes the moral high-ground... before diving headfirst into the endless pit.


----------



## sel (Mar 12, 2008)

170 said:


> Abbas was that you callign whil i was takign a shower? I dont think it's a coincendence



lol yeah it was. i was bored and just felt like saying hi 

Boyle is love <3. Cracks me up. Actually the other day i saw some of Daras stand up and was keckin hilariouus


----------



## tgre (Mar 12, 2008)

Mornin' MD


----------



## Perverse (Mar 12, 2008)

Morning tiger.


----------



## tgre (Mar 12, 2008)

Argh, These GO!GO! albums... they're so fucking addictive


----------



## Perverse (Mar 12, 2008)

I Monster is more addictive.


----------



## tgre (Mar 12, 2008)

Tell me 

What is this "I Monster" you speak of


----------



## delirium (Mar 12, 2008)

tiGer the Amplified said:


> Argh, These GO!GO! albums... they're so fucking addictive



lol GO!GO! is practically the only thing I've listened to in the past couple months. I mix it up every now and then with a different album here or there.. but usually it's their discog on my iPod that I'm playing. xD


----------



## tgre (Mar 12, 2008)

Tategami 

Fucking epic del, just fucking epic


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 12, 2008)

I can't ever seem to be tied down to one group or another. My ADD is too bad. I need variety in my day.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 12, 2008)

tiGer the Amplified said:


> Tell me
> 
> What is this "I Monster" you speak of



Like, the best electronica group, ever. Check Neveroddoreven, now.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 12, 2008)

The Sound Of Perseverance is so fucking awesome.


----------



## Bad Milk (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 12, 2008)

Today I sat outside on a table bench and listened to Au Revoir Simone. It was an interesting experience. Strangely, I kept thinking of porn.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 12, 2008)

I need some more fusion stuff like Holdsworth.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 12, 2008)

Gad, Duality. really needs to pimp iLiKETRAiNS' THEINDiCTMENT, it's actually better that Progress-Reform.

A lot of the stuff on it is just alt. versions of Progress-Reform songs, but a few of the tracks feature the backup singer on vocals resulting in an extremely beautiful post-rocking Magical Mystery Tour-esque sound that leads to major eargasms.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 12, 2008)

Lamb said:


> Gad, Duality. really needs to pimp iLiKETRAiNS' THEINDiCTMENT, it's actually better that Progress-Reform.
> 
> A lot of the stuff on it is just alt. versions of Progress-Reform songs, but a few of the tracks feature the backup singer on vocals resulting in an extremely beautiful post-rocking Magical Mystery Tour-esque sound that leads to major eargasms.


 
I'm uploading your Dream Theater mixtape now; hopefully it won't die mid-load like earlier today.  It's fucking huge, by the way, I think there are 8 songs and it's 130 something megs.  Hope that's OK.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 12, 2008)

Perverse said:


> *I Monster *is more addictive.



Is truth.

_NeveroddoreveN_ is awesome.

*Blue Scholars* also get my majour thumbs up.

The first few days back doing just hard work really wiped me out...that and the Psilocybin today.

Managed to get some more stuff scanned and uploaded to DA and am rather proud of the set.

i work well with ink these days it seems.

Should anyone be interested they can be found: 






...and here

if not, that is cool, I understand. Clicking buttons takes a lot of work.

So...I am staring at a PM box with 34 links, one of which included a shite load of Corb Lund live recordings...nice.

I will be tackling a bunch of these pimps, and doing a complimentary Thoughts on a Flock of Pimps...

So, what is new mi amigos?


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 12, 2008)

anyone wanna come over and listen to records with me?


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 12, 2008)

I would love to when I come for Folkfest next year Jordan.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 13, 2008)

that would be most excellent
as long as i'm in calgary come next summer.  good chance of that.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 13, 2008)

I just got off to bondage. Dear, God...

It was gross, but I think the fact that it was so disturbing made me want to ejaculate so I could stop watching it. :|


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 13, 2008)

Jay Leno mentioned Rahsaan Roland Kirk tonight.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 13, 2008)

that's kinda gross.  was it at least recently made?

edit: sorry, that was directed towards X's post.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 13, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA

I lol'd, BWK.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 13, 2008)

that wasn't even on purpose, but i realize that i'm a comic genius.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 13, 2008)

............


----------



## jkingler (Mar 13, 2008)

The best puns and the best timed punchlines are entirely accidental/coincidental, in my experience.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 13, 2008)

It's not you, Yu, it's Brotha. 

Either way, I had me a giggle fit.


----------



## mow (Mar 13, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> DIVERSIFY!
> 
> Hurry up and learn how to arm-lock the Surfer nia, and you're in. Mm, actually, I have high standards. Better go for a half nelson. Lock that silver bastard down!



screw the infinity guantlet, who needs that when we've got becca jobbinh cosmic entites via submission holds empowered by THE RACE CARD? 

Becca, for your refernce


makes my tummy twist every time 



Niabingi said:


> I love frankie boyle he is the comedian travelling on a constant moral low ground. I adore him on mock the week I think they have finally got the balance of comedians on the show just perfect so the jokes always be flowing.



he makes being a p*d*p**** quite thje reviting hobby xD



Perverse said:


> I Monster is more addictive.



I pimp nothign but good shite 

I'm about to spin it now shawn, just got to the office an hour early

B!J!M; only if you let me ruffle your fro <3

@ Cata; checking your da update now =]


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't get it D=


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 13, 2008)

Brother Wayne Kramer said:


> that's kinda gross.  was it at least recently made?
> 
> edit: sorry, that was directed towards X's post.



Yes, it was more recent stuff. Like... whips, and girls covered in cuts n' shit. They looked all scared and shit. I dunno... it's like, I don't find it attractive, but I think the fact that it's such a taboo to me makes me excited. I'm very into women's rights n' shit and I feel almost disturbed that I beat off to it.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah, moe. If that's all you have to do, shit. I could make galactus tap out, easy. Well, if I were black, and in a kitty costume. Oh, that last bit's the other part of your application, nia. Functional kitty costume of some sort.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 13, 2008)

I'd just like to say people, if you'd like to know about an awesome Brazilian Japanese metal blog, PM me.... It's awesome. It has progressive rock bands like Bellaphon, goregrind like Maggut and progressive black metal bands like Misogi.


----------



## spirishman (Mar 13, 2008)

Cell said:


> Yes, it was more recent stuff. Like... whips, and girls covered in cuts n' shit. They looked all scared and shit. I dunno... it's like, I don't find it attractive, but I think the fact that it's such a taboo to me makes me excited. I'm very into women's rights n' shit and I feel almost disturbed that I beat off to it.




haha I'm a little more disturbed by the fact that you admitted to doing it on the forum


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Mar 13, 2008)

Cell said:


> I'd just like to say people, if you'd like to know about an awesome Brazilian Japanese metal blog, PM me.... It's awesome. It has progressive rock bands like Bellaphon, goregrind like Maggut and progressive black metal bands like Misogi.



bring back old sig


----------



## spirishman (Mar 13, 2008)

I forgot about the bathhouse.... looks like an investigation is in order


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Mar 13, 2008)

takin off her blue jeans sig with booby sakura avatar ftw


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 13, 2008)

Ehh... I like my Allan Holdsworth set. ;__;


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 13, 2008)

yeah allan holdsworth ftw


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 13, 2008)

I know! I love him. He's coming close to where I live (Maryland, I live in Virginia.).

I hope I can see him! My buddy likes him a lot.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 13, 2008)

oh you're from virginia.  no wonder you like minor threat so much.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 13, 2008)

@moe: I find the ink scans much more vividly than the pencils, and still loses just enough that actualy seeing it in person wil unveil many of its subtler aspects. 

As I am getting very close to completion, I need to seriously contemplate who I am going to be offloading this beast on...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 13, 2008)

Brother Wayne Kramer said:


> oh you're from virginia.  no wonder you like minor threat so much.



Haha, yes. The local punk/metal scene is flourishing! What with Municipal Waste, Battlemaster, Aghast, Cough, etc...


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 13, 2008)

spirishman said:


> I forgot about the bathhouse.... looks like an investigation is in order



go, its the place to _be_ 

Sup MD?


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 13, 2008)

the bathhouse is for harlots and people of loose morals.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 13, 2008)

Allo Lovey, look to the top of this page and admire my amazing art skills. Or not.

Slipping into dreamland soon, my batteries are depleted and I ache.

Good eve all. *ED!* bless.


----------



## spirishman (Mar 13, 2008)

Brother Wayne Kramer said:


> the bathhouse is for harlots and people of loose morals.



well i'm not a harlot... nor do i have loose morals... but when in rome. Amirite


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2008)

Brother Wayne Kramer said:


> that wasn't even on purpose, but i realize that i'm a comic genius.



ASF! ASF! \m/\m/




Any care to pimp me the GOGO discog as well?


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 13, 2008)

The Bath House is boring D:

I got kicked out for being underage.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2008)

BH is shit.

And you got kicked out for being underage? Lulz, I've been there since it was started. I was 15 at the time.


----------



## mow (Mar 13, 2008)

i lvoe C&H so much XD

EDIT: yeah cata, for a change, i can actually read what's written XD


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## tgre (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey MD 

del you irresistibly crazy and super-licious sex-machine , I'll have to rep you like, everyday for those GO!GO! albums


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2008)

170 said:


> i lvoe C&H so much XD
> 
> EDIT: yeah cata, for a change, i can actually read what's written XD



Better not end it before I get those Sony DJ headphones.


----------



## tgre (Mar 13, 2008)

<3 CH

FUcking winsome


----------



## mow (Mar 13, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Better not end it before I get those Sony DJ headphones.



yeah, you shouldnt end it before getting yourself those Sony DJ headphones.


----------



## mow (Mar 13, 2008)

hello im a sudanese  general and i'd like to deposit monies into your bank account, just provide me with your swift code nomba


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2008)

How about I give you my address and you simply have the shit shipped to me. Via UPS. 

:3


I'd so lol at you being a general. All the men in pink-camo thongs and doing squats, with open mouths.


----------



## mow (Mar 13, 2008)

> TheSpray climbs the top turnbuckle and raises his fists holding them together
> and leaps toward Abbas The Jihadist quickly lowering them, performing a devastating Double Axe Handle!!
> TheSpray tries a pinning maneuver
> Referee starts counting...
> ...




WE DID IT ABBAS! WE  DID IT.

I'd liek to take this moment to thank Osama for beign such an insperation in my life, this one's for you!


----------



## mow (Mar 13, 2008)

> ABBAS THE JIHADIST IS BUSTED WIDE OPEN!!!
> Chris Lion lifts Abbas The Jihadist on his shoulders horizontally
> making him fly over his head slamming him on the mat performing a strong Fireman Carry!!
> Chris Lion comes close to Abbas The Jihadist
> ...



WTF IS THIS SHIT ABBAS? A 2 MINUTE TITLE REIGN?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2008)

XD

You're like the Don King of wrestling, Moe. Don Queen.


----------



## mow (Mar 13, 2008)

he's a kiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilller queeeeeeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## Bubbles (Mar 13, 2008)

As per I have no idea just what the hell is going on in here.

So i'll continue to eat my bacon and brie panini, yummy


----------



## mow (Mar 13, 2008)

i have a wrestler called Abbas The Jihadist  who fights in the name of Allah in a fantasy wrestling game and i was just sharing his rise (and delcine) of fame. which happened so fast i dont know if his moral can manage entering the ring again 

Shawn; this is very weird, it sounds like Four Tet, Bonobo and A Cloud Miyrea put in a blender at the same time. which is awesome


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 13, 2008)

170 said:


> i have a wrestler called Abbas The Jihadist  who fights in the name of Allah in a fantasy wrestling game and i was just sharing his rise (and delcine) of fame. which happened so fast i dont know if his moral can manage entering the ring again



I was world champion for 5 months in the fantasy wrestling group i was a part of 

i defended my title in a 5 man bloodbath match too, kekekeke


----------



## mow (Mar 13, 2008)

i lost my title in one minute after gaining it. try to break that record, bitch 

it's very odd tho, i never though you were a huge wrestling geek before dave. Fave wwf wrestler? (i know you wanna go indie on my ass and say an obscure wrestler from a japanese federation so dont )


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 13, 2008)

170 said:


> it's very odd tho, i never though you were a huge wrestling geek before dave. Fave wwf wrestler? (i know you wanna go indie on my ass and say an obscure wrestler from a japanese federation so dont )



Before my music, there was wrestling.

There still is wrestling, really, but more of a hobby than a life passion XD

But yes, my favourite WWF wrestler will probably always be a tie between the following people:

anything Mick Foley
Diseal (before he became a fucktard)
Rick Rude
Mr. Perfect

seriously, all of them were solid class acts. Austin was great, but he's overhyped to shit. The Rock was also amazingly great (as a wrestler, a promo-shooter, mic talent etc etc) but i wouldn't say he's my favourite


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2008)

The Rock. Stone Cold. Hulk. McMahon?


----------



## mow (Mar 13, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> Mr. Perfect



you are so fucking awesoem that i'd wed you if you were in front of me right now. sigh, i miss when the intercontiental title was actualyl menaingful 

and i'd divorce you the very next moment for not having Bret Hart on the list xD

Rock was awesomest thign ever. Hyped as he may have been, he still deserved it. Attitude era was beyond uber


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2008)

Who was that guy again who always went "CAN YOU DIG IT, SUCKAAAAAAAAAAA?!" I remember he was black and loved scissoring like a dyke.


----------



## mow (Mar 13, 2008)

Booker T. He used to be awesome. WCW days at least

Im pissed that they shelf Kane all the time. Of all the big guys he's one that can actually mic some shit, and can actually put a good fight and storyline. instead they plug that fuckign idiot The Greta Khali into anything and he cant do jack shit, he's as bad as cena. god i hope cena doesnt win in Wrestlemania =/


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2008)

Ah right, been ages since I last saw wrestling.

What was the Japanese guy called in WWF, back in the day? I remember something about a buzzsaw, he loved to go in the ropes and shit, anyway. He might've been with the WCW or something like that.


----------



## mow (Mar 13, 2008)

did he spit green stuff from his mouth?

wwe needs more japanese high fliers, and not riddle them with japanese cliches =/


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 13, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Ah right, been ages since I last saw wrestling.
> 
> What was the Japanese guy called in WWF, back in the day? I remember something about a buzzsaw, he loved to go in the ropes and shit, anyway. He might've been with the WCW or something like that.



taijiri? The WWE fucked him over too XD

They have a habit of buying brilliant talent and then just shitting all over them. They did it to Raven too, which pissed me off IMMENSLY. The only decent match Raven had was:

Raven vs. Kane vs. The Big Show at Wrestlemania 18 (or 19, can't remember XD)


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2008)

170 said:


> did he spit green stuff from his mouth?
> 
> wwe needs more japanese high fliers, and not riddle them with japanese cliches =/


Yes, yes he did.


destroy_musick said:


> taijiri? The WWE fucked him over too XD
> 
> They have a habit of buying brilliant talent and then just shitting all over them. They did it to Raven too, which pissed me off IMMENSLY. The only decent match Raven had was:
> 
> Raven vs. Kane vs. The Big Show at Wrestlemania 18 (or 19, can't remember XD)



At least there's still the Hulk.


----------



## mow (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Niabingi (Mar 13, 2008)

The only wrestler I have ever loved was Papa Shango if all witch doctors and vodoo practisers were like that then I would not fear them as I currently do (perhaps even more than I fear death itself!).
Firstly he made some of his opponents vomit with vodoo, he would also sometimes shake his smoking skull at his losing opponents and they would like twicth and throw a fit and shizz. Most importantly the get up was pimp..
*Spoiler*: __ 








I was not a wrestling fan for very long, I missed out on the rock hype though I know my younger cousin adored him. I will say that although I am yet to enjoy a film he has been in he is many times more handsome post wrestling!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 13, 2008)

Pro wrestling is dumber than anything I have ever seen seen, tbh.


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 13, 2008)

Alan is so cute!! Between him and Stephen Fry QI just works.

Edit: Although correcting grammar is a good way to piss people of. I tried it with my boss once he wasnt best pleased.


----------



## delirium (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh man.. Papa Shango was so freakin cool. I remember being genuinely terrified yet mystified by him at the same time. He's the only other wrestler I liked as much as Ultimate Warrior and Jake the Snake.


----------



## mow (Mar 13, 2008)

isnt he adorable? the baffled look on his face was just so funny XD

man, jack the snake losing to stone cold in King of the ring was gut wrenching >_<

Quick: greatest tag team ever?

Hart foundation and Road Warriors are tied for me

EDIT: LOOK! IT"S BEARD MAN z


----------



## less (Mar 13, 2008)

You wanna know gut wrenching? Me and the other founder of the Gabriel fanclub was interviewed by a local newspaper and on their online slideshow we were billed as the wrong wrestler's fanclub. What the fuck! That is a huge fucking deal!


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 13, 2008)

delirium said:
			
		

> Oh man.. Papa Shango was so freakin cool. I remember being genuinely terrified yet mystified by him at the same time. He's the only other wrestler I liked as much as Ultimate Warrior and Jake the Snake.


I remember Jake the snake... *is starting to get the feeling that I watched more wrestling than I allow myself to recall!

The thing with Papa Shango was that he was big around the time I was in Zimbabwe and when me and my tribe of cousins (not a literal tribe we're just a big family) would sit and watch wrestling, we loved to pretend to be afraid of him. We all knew he was nothing like a real witch doctor but it was sooo much fun to buy into his persona!

@moe, not so sure about fave tag team. Hmmmm will have to ponder that one

Reps for anyone who has heard of the wrestler named big daddy!!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2008)

-tags Becca and Moe-

I'm not racist.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 13, 2008)

I used to love wrestling as a kid. I remember putting a kid in a neckbreaker. Broke his neck and killed him. Was in all the papers.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 13, 2008)

being the philosopher i am, i hereby declare professional wrestling the worst form of entertainment.
i have spoken.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 13, 2008)

Easy test on monday, Gorguts on blast, sun is high in the sky, there's money in my wallet. Life is good.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 13, 2008)

I watched wrestling religiously until they merged wcw and wwf. Then I was done.


----------



## sel (Mar 13, 2008)

Never actually been much of a fan I daresay..

Enjoy it while it lasts Yu


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 13, 2008)

best tag-team?

Dunno, tis a hard one

-The Rockers rank high
-As does the Dudley Boys (lets face it, the Dudleys, Tommy Dreamer, Sandman and Justin Credible carried ECW into cult-fame)
-Hayabusa & Jushin Liger (if you have no idea who Liger is, go educate yourself fools!)
-The New Age Outlaws

Seriously, tag-teams is actually hard one to choose from, coz i've also got The Skyscrapers and The Hart Foundation to think about too D:

Talking about wrestling...i feel it's time for another set of BOTCHAMANIA!!!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2008)

Wuzzat, Botchmania?


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 13, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Wuzzat, Botchmania?



an entire collection of wrestling botches from all the years, all the feds


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2008)

KK.

You gonna play WoW tonight?


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 13, 2008)

i'm on now :3


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm not.          XD


----------



## Gurbik (Mar 13, 2008)

Fuck wow. god damn it.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 13, 2008)

i can be on should i choose to


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> Fuck wow. god damn it.


XD


Brother Wayne Kramer said:


> i can be on should i choose to


----------



## Gurbik (Mar 13, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> XD


 

I was litteraly adicted to that fucken game. I was rank 13 in the old pvp system, was in a top guild i was fucken good as hell. I had no life, Ive even passed up sex on multiple ocations to raid variouse things.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't play it that much, to be honest.


----------



## Gurbik (Mar 13, 2008)

whatever you gota tell yourself.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2008)

At least I can't pass up sex, as I ain't gettin' none.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 13, 2008)

Cause WoW is bad, m'kay?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2008)

Didn't you drink absynthe at a certain point?


----------



## Gurbik (Mar 13, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> At least I can't pass up sex, as I ain't gettin' none.


 

you should pretend yout a girl then, you will get into a good guild even if you suck.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm already in a Dutch guild.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 13, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Didn't you drink absynthe at a certain point?



So? Point being?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2008)

That you're not one to talk?


----------



## Voynich (Mar 13, 2008)

Totally not relevant. Drinking absinthe once =/= playing WoW till your social life is dead. 

If you're gonna make a point at least make a relevant one.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2008)

WoW can't kill my social life cause I ain't got one.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 13, 2008)

Obviously. Shouldn't you be busy hitting on that bimbo you picked up in the dutch thread now btw? Maybe this one will let you stick that toothpick in her.


----------



## tgre (Mar 13, 2008)

Morning MD


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2008)

Voynich said:


> Obviously. Shouldn't you be busy hitting on that bimbo you picked up in the dutch thread now btw? Maybe this one will let you stick that toothpick in her.



That points to the right?

Someone sounds bitter.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 13, 2008)

Just annoyed. Or do you prefer to see bitter in it? Cause I could totally fake it for you if you like that better.


----------



## tgre (Mar 13, 2008)

Just as dandy as ever I see


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2008)

It already feels as such.

And if not bitter, why annoyed?


----------



## tgre (Mar 13, 2008)

This calls for a case of Lemon Lime & Bitters:


----------



## Voynich (Mar 13, 2008)

You two are obviously a waste of oxygen.


----------



## tgre (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm obviously not taking this as seriously as you want me to.

And seeing as its quite entertaining to see you two flounder while I post aggravating pictures and not making the situation any better, I might continue.

But only because of the uptight atmosphere. Inside, I am actually hurt and confused. 

So is the fruitless discussion dropped yet? Or are you two still going to bitch about who's got the bigger (and metaphorical) balls for a little more time


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 13, 2008)

I've got the biggest balls of them all.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 13, 2008)

You're are obviously thinking I'm taking this way more serious than I am. But you're still a dumb fuck, so it's okay really.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 13, 2008)

Serious Business


----------



## tgre (Mar 13, 2008)

Voynich said:


> You're are obviously thinking I'm taking this way more serious than I am. But you're still a dumb fuck, so it's okay really.



I love it how you always come back to personal insults when bitter.

You have done nothing more than confirm your "srs biznazz." But its fine  I'm not one for judging and I commend you for... ah... calling me a "dumb fuck"


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm enjoying this.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 13, 2008)

You actually respond to what I say 


I love those newbies. They really don't get it. Goodnight btw.


----------



## tgre (Mar 13, 2008)

This conversation would have been even better if I was a little less sober 

But we can't wish for everything 

lol, "n00bies" that's a new one 

It's called being "courteous" it happens when you get maturity and manners . Learn from it sometime 

And sweet dreams sunshine.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 13, 2008)

No it means you really don't get the game. Or maybe you're just participating to please me. In which case, it's all good.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2008)

Even Laura can't ruin my mood.


----------



## sel (Mar 13, 2008)

> You actually respond to what I say



Yeah, the rest of us just tend to ignore her


----------



## tgre (Mar 13, 2008)

Voynich said:


> No it means you really don't get the game. Or maybe you're just participating to please me. In which case, it's all good.



I don't know what you're talking about, but I'm glad I've pleased you all the same. 



sél said:


> Yeah, the rest of us just tend to ignore her



But she's such a huge bundle of joy waiting to erupt


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 13, 2008)

You do quite miss the point. But I won't spoil the game, fond as I am of my own.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, you filthy SSBB owning WHORE.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 13, 2008)

i just necrobumped my old nu-metal thread


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2008)

First WoW retail, now this.

You're a Dave-disgrace, Dave.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 13, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> First WoW retail, now this.
> 
> You're a Dave-disgrace, Dave.



no, you're a disgrace!

ZING


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2008)

No no, I just started the Autist Supremacist Faction.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 13, 2008)

Autistic Supremacy?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, Yu.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 13, 2008)

i joined. you can see a picture of me holding my brother's hand while he wears a post office costume, as well as a picture of me after playing a show with sweaty armpits on my facebook.  pretty tight.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2008)

How do you like my coinage of the Neuty's?


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 13, 2008)

i dig.  is abbas one of us?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, he's not a Neuty. I edited the description.


----------



## less (Mar 13, 2008)

So, can any of you 20CB guys give a hint as to where I left off?


*Spoiler*: _Spoilers to what is possibly the best manga series ever. The uinitiated MUST NOT READ_ 



It's was in part two and that semi-magical girl had just been put into some kind of weird simulation thing in that theme park. I read on for a little more, but I better pick it up around there so I'm sure not to miss anything.


----------



## sel (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi & Bye guys

Sleep land calls


----------



## less (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi and bye, Abbas 

(How's my namesake wrestler coming along? )


----------



## Bad Milk (Mar 13, 2008)

less said:


> So, can any of you 20CB guys give a hint as to where I left off?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Spoilers to what is possibly the best manga series ever. The uinitiated MUST NOT READ_
> ...



I haven't gotten around to reading that, though I've wanted to. Must not read spoilers...

Speaking of a cool manga, anyone seen this fairly new one 'Doubt'. There's only  three chapters available online so far, but one has been promised every week. 

Here's The Library Floor 2 thread:Link


----------



## tgre (Mar 13, 2008)

Evening MD. Back from uni 

Fucking Management Tutorial lecturer yelled at me for being smarter than her


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh, TJ, you and your delusional self flattery


----------



## azuken (Mar 14, 2008)

I need some indie music. Got my tom waits, but need something more indie poppy.


----------



## less (Mar 14, 2008)

less said:


> So, can any of you 20CB guys give a hint as to where I left off?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Spoilers to what is possibly the best manga series ever. The uinitiated MUST NOT READ_
> ...


Quoting myself because I still need help.


azuken said:


> I need some indie music. Got my tom waits, but need something more indie poppy.





Any of those tickle your fancy?


----------



## Lamb (Mar 14, 2008)

azuken said:


> I need some indie music. Got my tom waits, but need something more indie poppy.



Of Montreal
Voxtrot
Tullycraft
The Moldy Peaches
Oh No! Oh My!
Camera Obscura
14 Iced Bears
The King of France
The Futureheads

Fuck me, I'm twee.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 14, 2008)

my friend jordyn tried to get me into los campesinos.  what a jive sucka.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 14, 2008)

I have listened to practically nothing but technical death all day.


----------



## azuken (Mar 14, 2008)

Im getting the moldy peaches, saw juno, need more.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 14, 2008)

Steve Reich fans?

I know you exist.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey guys? I'm with Lamb. Cadence Weapon is a good rapper. And the live set he did with Final Fantasy makes for quite an eclectic mix of indie pop and electronica/hiphop.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 14, 2008)

Windham Hell is good.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 14, 2008)

Perverse said:


> Hey guys? I'm with Lamb. Cadence Weapon is a good rapper. And the live set he did with Final Fantasy makes for quite an eclectic mix of indie pop and electronica/hiphop.



I like Cadence Weapon's flow and rhythm and lyrics, but the beats and music on his actual tracks make my ears hurt, they're awful.

Angelic Process followed by Junius. <33333


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 14, 2008)

It's been a full day of technical riffs, blast beats, and growling. I need to quit. HELP ME!


----------



## Perverse (Mar 14, 2008)

Lamb said:


> I like Cadence Weapon's flow and rhythm and lyrics, but the beats and music on his actual tracks make my ears hurt, they're awful.
> 
> Angelic Process followed by Junius. <33333



The beats were WAY too incongruous with his rhyming style.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 14, 2008)

It's like he's trying to do a mixture of electronic and normal hip-hop beats, when his style clearly calls for a more indie sound like that of The Coup, Atmosphere, or Gym Class Heroes.


----------



## tgre (Mar 14, 2008)

I still need to listen to "Panzerballet" Dr. BK is not going to be happy with me for not listening to it yet


----------



## tgre (Mar 14, 2008)

Someone... anyone just fill my PM box with any type of music.

Anything at all. Surprise me (but atleast make it good music >_>)


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2008)

Just found out someone I've known since I was four has died in a car-crash. 'tis weird.


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 14, 2008)

Why weird as opposed to sad?


----------



## mow (Mar 14, 2008)

id say condolences, but i dont think it hit you.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Steve Reich fans?
> 
> I know you exist.


Music for 18 Musicians? Early Works? Octet/Violin Phase? Telihim?

minimalism ftw. have you checked out Kronos Orchestra yet doc?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2008)

Niabingi said:


> Why weird as opposed to sad?


Well, the whole feeling of 'it always happens to someone else'. 'tis sad, but thanks to Autism I don't feel that down, so yer. 


170 said:


> Music for 18 Musicians? Early Works? Octet/Violin Phase? Telihim?
> 
> minimalism ftw. have you checked out Kronos Orchestra yet doc?



Liked the samples, Moe?


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 14, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:
			
		

> Well, the whole feeling of 'it always happens to someone else'. 'tis sad, but thanks to Autism I don't feel that down, so yer.


I should've guessed!


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 14, 2008)

i feel like pimping Tribes of Neurot today...

mmm, minimalist electronica <3


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2008)

Anyone of the MD regs that's on FB, join the Autist Supremacist Faction.


----------



## mow (Mar 14, 2008)

you dont get laid in that faction. Just giving you all a heads up.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 14, 2008)

170 said:


> Shawn; this is very weird, it sounds like Four Tet, Bonobo and A Cloud Miyrea put in a blender at the same time. which is awesome



Pimpage soon, then.


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 14, 2008)

170 said:


> you dont get laid in that faction. Just giving you all a heads up.


As if I didnt have enough reason already to count myself out (main issue being an inherent hatred of FB) I am now put of for life!

Let us be honest Daves, Is it not just going to be a group full of people with only the negative traits of autism some genuinely others just bastards who wish they had a convenient excuse for their bastardness such as autism. Else it's just going to be a way to force the rest of use to make you feel superior about all of your worst character traits.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 14, 2008)

> Let us be honest Daves, Is it not just going to be a group full of people with only the negative traits of autism some genuinely others just bastards who wish they had a convenient excuse for their bastardness such as autism. Else it's just going to be a way to force the rest of use to make you feel superior about all of your worst character traits.



QF motherfucking T.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2008)

As I typed in the intro, it's not a group for just autists, just for those outside of the Neuro-Typical spectrum (which, let us be honest here, is most of the fucking MD. Except Shawn, he's not invited.) Plus I'm just bored and need to do shit.


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 14, 2008)

Hmm okay well if I do overcome the FB hate I may consider it if it does not live up to all my negative expectations... as let us be honest! Most of us are often forced to admit to your superiority when it comes to your lovable traits if we have to do it for the negative shit as well then that's just too much damn it all, it's too damn much!!!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2008)

-flaunts lovable traits-


----------



## tgre (Mar 14, 2008)

Morning in a few hours MD


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 14, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> -flaunts lovable traits-


Oh, wait did I pluralise... I meant TRAIT!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2008)

Me as a whole? I'm down with generalization.


----------



## mow (Mar 14, 2008)

*ruffles davey-boys hair* isnt it cute when he acts so divine? so precious


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2008)

I think it's the beard.

And lolfUCKINGEPICLOLOLOLOLOL. XDDDDDDDDd


Aren't you glad I introduced you to the glorious British game shows, Moe?


----------



## mow (Mar 14, 2008)

_treat this like a little treasure that wont be shared wih the nation_ XDDD. So gbuying that Too Hot For TV DVD soon. Frankie boyle is fuckign awesome, why hasnt he appearedi n QI yet? XD

I owe you nothing, davey =3


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2008)

You owe me everything, bitch. Without me you wouldn't even know of QI.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBQ-g_xW5UY[/YOUTUBE]

:rofl


----------



## mow (Mar 14, 2008)

someone cum  on the boroccoli XDDD

what was that other show you mentioend becca?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2008)

Never Mind! the Buzzcocks?


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 14, 2008)

I can't remember now.... but chances are it was Harry Hill's tv burp! Which is very funny but it does sort of revolve around you knowing something about British tv and such as it's quintessentially Harry Hill making jokes about the shows that have been on the previous week... EAR CATARACTS


----------



## sel (Mar 14, 2008)

Moe - check out Peep Show. I've only seen one ep but Mitchell & Webb make me piss my pants

Now I regret letting Davey persuade me to join his Autist thing. I'll just pretend I read it as Flautist 

And I saw Bonobo written somewhere on this page - reminded me I've been meaning to d/l that. Anyone could help a brother in need?

edit: XD

Whats' wrong with wanking on a £20 note? ><

And lol. Moe - only you can solve the drought in Africa. Watch for more details


----------



## mow (Mar 14, 2008)

you'll love them. they performed the soundtrack to Teh Fountain I beleive in collaberation with Mowai and lead by Clint Mansell , and need i tell you that the soundtrack for The Fountain is the greatest ost of all time? their other works are exptional as well, i recommend grabbign _Black Angel_, _Kronos Quartet Performs Philip Glass_ and _At the Grave of Richard Wagner_

_Sunshine_ is absiolutly brilliant flick. all the plotholes people have noted to me tha tmade me worry abotu seeign the moive are defunct. it's a case where the movie tells everyhting exptionally well, but the audience is riddled with zombie-like beigns with the mental capacity fo a baked potato. soundtrack is fantastic too.

EDIT: watched all Peep show to thsi moment. love that show. thanks pete <3

and duded, where are you when we pimp stuff? I upded his records a while back, i'll try to get them for you tomorrow


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 14, 2008)

MOE, WHERE'S MY ALEXANDER TURNQVIST ALBUM YOU PROMISED ME A FEW WEEKS AGO?  I really want to have it, I would love to spin it when Im finishing up with my promdress.


----------



## mow (Mar 14, 2008)

TITS OR GTFO 

I will geti t up for you, i promise >_<

edit: oh inneniduo!


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 14, 2008)

I sure hope you will, otherwise I'll stalk you until there's no thing as stakling no more 

Off to the concert I go! HAWT SOLO CELLIST OMGLOLAWESOMELOLBBQWTFLOL 
 <3333


----------



## sel (Mar 14, 2008)

170 said:


> you'll love them. they performed the soundtrack to Teh Fountain I beleive in collaberation with Mowai and lead by Clint Mansell , and need i tell you that the soundtrack for The Fountain is the greatest ost of all time? their other works are exptional as well, i recommend grabbign _Black Angel_, _Kronos Quartet Performs Philip Glass_ and _At the Grave of Richard Wagner_
> 
> _Sunshine_ is absiolutly brilliant flick. all the plotholes people have noted to me tha tmade me worry abotu seeign the moive are defunct. it's a case where the movie tells everyhting exptionally well, but the audience is riddled with zombie-like beigns with the mental capacity fo a baked potato. soundtrack is fantastic too.
> 
> ...



Mogwai are love and what I've heard of clint mansell was orgasmic. So thats a polus. Phillip Glass is wonderful - a friend of mine sent me some his stuff on youtube but never got to pursuing it.

Sunshine is yet another movie I've been wanting to see ><

Colles are the best thing that vibtates between ones legs <3


----------



## Gurbik (Mar 14, 2008)

guys i need some noisy powerpop/punk to help me ween myself off of los camposinos! im adicted any suggestions?


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 14, 2008)

Sunshine is like marmite you either love it or you hate it!! As for Frankie Boyle just Youtube or mininova "Mock the Week".

For the past week I have been painfully frustrated at the fact that I have nobody in my life to talk about There will be blood or No country for old men with!!

Also  at my own lack of organisation I just realised that tonight at the music venue/creative studios were I work from time to time, there was a special discussion about A-Level music that was to be held from 5-7 organised by a certain someone and to be chaired by a certain someone. This is why I never usually plan what I'm going to be doing too far in advance.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2008)

I still want to see No Country for Old Men.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 14, 2008)

I've seen it. Rather enjoyed it.

Mock the Week, huh? I'll see what I can find then.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2008)

Mock the Week is fucking awesome, Mike. If you enjoy QI, you'll most definitely enjoy Mock the Week. Especially Scenes We'd Like to See.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2008)

Garter your loins and go on YT, then.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 14, 2008)

Still need to see There will be Blood, looking forward to it this weekend, I think.

Yeah, youtube is shit for this sort of thing. In nearly asll cases, I'd generally just ...rather not.


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 14, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I still want to see No Country for Old Men.



saw it, and loved it. It purely was worth the money my bf spent on the tickets. 

The end is the best. ANd the story is awesome. omg omgomgomgomg

 -castrates-


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 14, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Still need to see There will be Blood, looking forward to it this weekend, I think.


It is well worth the time and money you will devote to it! Seriously as I said the cinematography is breathtaking, the acting great, Daniel Plainview is an awesome character and generally it's just a good film. It's a subtle masterpiece one which will be loved more and more as time passes.



> Yeah, youtube is shit for this sort of thing. In nearly asll cases, I'd generally just ...rather not.


Same! I only use youtube to watch "clips" irrelevant clips and nothing else.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 14, 2008)

I can't believe I'm bored enough to read Naruto. This Sasuke vs. Itachi fight has been a drag and vegetable face's stupid sideline commentary isn't making it better (neither is Itachi's resort to torturing Sasuke to death by endlessly saying how he's going to die DBZ style)


----------



## Voynich (Mar 14, 2008)

It was. I was hoping Itachi would win but alas no such luck unless he does a Lazarus which I wouldn't put beyond Kishi considering the bullshit he's been pulling. I still read Bleach out of habit, but yeah, beginning to wonder why I am. Although the winter war is starting so maybe it'll pick up a bit the next few chaps. (Aizen doing the regular "bad guy pauzes and explains his evil plan" amused me till no end)

Eyeshield still has my love though. I tried reading One Piece but the horrible art in the last few chapters is pissing me off. It used to look so flawless and now it's no better than HxH art D:


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 14, 2008)

I was dying.. DYING for Itachi to take one of Sasuke's eyes! I would've rated Kishi if he had done that alas it seems that Togashi is the only mangaka serialised in jump with some balls.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 14, 2008)

I think I can finally quit Naruto now. No lulz popped up this chapter. It's become a self parodying disaster.

Hey, Hirohiko Araki kills main characters and he's serialized in Jump. Bitches don't know bout my JoJo.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 14, 2008)

Then again Togashi's work morale is frustrating enough. Taking breaks every 3 weeks and delivering a bad manga would have been the end of his career. but yeah, i keep checking back on Naruto every 6 chaps or so, but it really doesn't seem to be improving D:

JoJo is awesome. Only on chap 150 though. Wasn't too fond of the first 2 series, but Diamond is Unbreakable is definitely good stuff.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2008)

Trying to learn a Cowboy Bebop track.


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 14, 2008)

Voynich said:


> Then again Togashi's work morale is frustrating enough. Taking breaks every 3 weeks and delivering a bad manga would have been the end of his career.


Good thing, then, that HxH is a giant among the mediocre Shonen field!!



			
				Lord Yu said:
			
		

> Hey, Hirohiko Araki kills main characters and he's serialized in Jump. Bitches don't know bout my JoJo.


I try... I try to read it but the art style is just


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 14, 2008)

I JUST GOT THE PAX CECILIA'S EP IN THE MAIL TODAY!! 

Listening to it now.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 14, 2008)

Niabingi said:


> Good thing, then, that HxH is a giant among the mediocre Shonen field!!
> 
> I try... I try to read it but the art style is just



If  means TOO AWESOME FOR YOU TO HANDLE, then yes, you are correct.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2008)

Bitch please, you can't even read HnI.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 14, 2008)

Cause boxing doesn't interest me and Ippo is an annoying character to me. Period. Never said anything about the art or the quality of the story. So go take your retard remarks somewhere else. I suggest Facebook


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2008)

Someone still sounds bitter.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 14, 2008)

Please just fuck off.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## less (Mar 14, 2008)

less said:


> So, can any of you 20CB guys give a hint as to where I left off?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Spoilers to what is possibly the best manga series ever. The uinitiated MUST NOT READ_
> ...



Still asking, people! Davey, Moe, I know you guys know this!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2008)

[/has not read 20th Century Boys yet]

>.>


Any questions on BECK though, feel free to ask.


----------



## less (Mar 14, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> [/has not read 20th Century Boys yet]
> 
> >.>
> 
> ...



Hhaha, it seems I have overestimated my genes' power when it comes to choosing reads. Ah well. Moe will know.

He better know...


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2008)

I slack off when it comes to reading, pops. I get there in the end, though. Usually in one fell swoop. Like with Ippo, I was averaging 5-10 volumes a day.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 14, 2008)

Read more stuff by Hiroaki Samura, dammit.


----------



## less (Mar 14, 2008)

That's my son right there. I read _Uzumaki_ last night, actually, and it kicked ass. It's not that long. 600 pages in about two and a half hours, pure horror bliss all the way through.

EDIT: Hiroaki Samura, that's _Akira_, right? If so, I've read _Akira_ and _Domu_, loved both, and would adore you for further recommendations.


----------



## delirium (Mar 14, 2008)

t-chan keeps telling me about that manga. It sounds pretty interesting. I saw a couple of panels and it was nice a gory. I like.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2008)

Arnie, is that your four-string in yer ava, or do you have a different one?

Say StringRay and I'll fucking kill you.


----------



## less (Mar 14, 2008)

delirium said:


> t-chan keeps telling me about that manga. It sounds pretty interesting. I saw a couple of panels and it was nice a gory. I like.



Uzumaki or 20CB? Not that aren't both awesome mind you, just interested.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 14, 2008)

> Like with Ippo, I was averaging 5-10 volumes a day.



Weak...................


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2008)

I had other shit to do during the day, Mike. 

Usually found myself reading until 3 AM at night whilst having to get up at 7, though. >.O


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm so poor, but there are so many manga I'd like to buy.

Tekkon Kinkreet
Color of Rage
Path of the Assassin

I also have to get the rest of the BotI and LW&C books.


----------



## delirium (Mar 14, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Arnie, is that your four-string in yer ava, or do you have a different one?
> 
> Say StringRay and I'll fucking kill you.



Mine is different. Doesn't have that many pick ups. And it's purple. 



less said:


> Uzumaki or 20CB? Not that aren't both awesome mind you, just interested.



Uzumaki.

I started reading 20CB a few weeks ago. I like it so far. A great premise.



> *I also have to get the rest of the BotI* and LW&C books.



So do I.


----------



## less (Mar 14, 2008)

Cell said:


> I'm so poor, but there are so many manga I'd like to buy.
> 
> Tekkon Kinkreet
> Color of Rage
> ...



Pirate when you have the urge, buy when you have the cash. It's the way of the future.

EDIT@del: It really is. And it doesn't get no worse either. I'd read Uzumaki alone, at night, for best effect. It really is just about one in a kind amongst horror comic books.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2008)

Lulz, purple bass. xD


I just got myself a cherry red SG.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 14, 2008)

The only manga I want to buy are White Rain, Ai Ren and Nijigahara Holograph.

Three of the most beautiful pieces of literature to ever hit the gridded page, and yet they'll never get licensed to America, because America would rather go with what sells than what is great.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 14, 2008)

less said:


> That's my son right there. I read _Uzumaki_ last night, actually, and it kicked ass. It's not that long. 600 pages in about two and a half hours, pure horror bliss all the way through.
> 
> EDIT: Hiroaki Samura, that's _Akira_, right? If so, I've read _Akira_ and _Domu_, loved both, and would adore you for further recommendations.


 Hiroaki Samura wrote Blade of The Immortal, Katuhiro Otomo wrote Akira.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2008)

All mangaka look alike, anyway.


----------



## less (Mar 14, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Hiroaki Samura wrote Blade of The Immortal, Katuhiro Otomo wrote Akira.



See, those are like, two of the three manga-people I know the name of, so it's no wonder I mix them up. I've bought and have read every BotI paperback released in English, and will continue to do so. If there's anything else he's done, do tell.


----------



## sel (Mar 14, 2008)

> And it's purple.



Respect for a fellow 4-stringed purple instrument owner


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 14, 2008)

Niabingi said:


> I was dying.. DYING for Itachi to take one of Sasuke's eyes! I would've rated Kishi if he had done that



Agreed 100%. I have no clue why I even bothered to check the latest _Naruto_, to be honest -- I should have known that it would suck as it has done for years now. Taking the eyes would have been such a great chance for character development and actual (gasp) drama...ah well. 



			
				Less said:
			
		

> So, can any of you 20CB guys give a hint as to where I left off?



I'm actually reading that series right now, and loving it so much. It was kind of a slow burner in that it did take some time to 'warm up' for me, but when it picked up...it really _did_ pick up, wow. I shouldn't be surprised, though, because I already think of Urasawa as awesome due to _Monster_ -- so far, 20CB is just reinforcing that belief.

As for where you left off..that scene actually doesn't ring any bells for me, unfortunately. Must have forgotten, as I only recently picked up where I had left off on the series, and I'm damned glad.


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 14, 2008)

Less said:
			
		

> So, can any of you 20CB guys give a hint as to where I left off?


I have no idea where various events occur in the series so canner help! Just amble around random like till you find it!



			
				Anthony J. Crowley said:
			
		

> Like with Ippo, I was averaging 5-10 volumes a day.


When I read ippo it was a glorious thing, I was ill and stuck indoors I couldnt stomach food so more or less sat in front of the pc screen constantly for one whole weekend and read it all.



			
				Dream Brother said:
			
		

> Agreed 100%. I have no clue why I even bothered to check the latest Naruto, to be honest -- I should have known that it would suck as it has done for years now. Taking the eyes would have been such a great chance for character development and actual (gasp) drama...ah well.


Exactly, my thinking!!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2008)

I was also holding back, anyway. I REALLY didn't want to be up to date so I had to wait for a new chapter.


----------



## sel (Mar 14, 2008)

I stopped being bothered with that quite a while ago ><

Becca - thought of you today. Passed both Kings X and County Hall today evening. Was with family though


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 14, 2008)

Pat Metheny is just... yes. Love him.


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 14, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I was also holding back, anyway. I REALLY didn't want to be up to date so I had to wait for a new chapter.


It's so depressing being caught up!! Not as bad as it is with Beck though!..



			
				s?l said:
			
		

> I stopped being bothered with that quite a while ago ><


I _always_ have time for a well told story...



> Becca - thought of you today. Passed both Kings X and County Hall today evening. Was with family though


You shoulda ditched them suckas and we coulda jus jammed init... Just gone hmm I need to use the toilet I will be right back and then you coulda caught up with them an hour or 4 later.


----------



## delirium (Mar 14, 2008)

Has anyone listened to the new Portishead?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 14, 2008)

No, but now that you've helpfully clued me in to the existence of new Portishead, I will 

Also, I have no clue where I left off at 20thCB and BECK, which is kind of a bitch because I definitely don't have the attention span to reread either


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 14, 2008)

Mm, I haven't either. Share[worthy]?


----------



## delirium (Mar 14, 2008)

I only heard about the album today, too. xD

It doesn't come out for another month. But of course the internet comes through once again and it leaked. So I was hoping maybe someone here might have already heard it or has a link or something.


----------



## sel (Mar 14, 2008)

I need to start on portishead actually...


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 14, 2008)

Dummy is a good place to start.


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 14, 2008)

So we know the album is out there somewhere, but as of yet nobody here has it?! Well let me know how it is when someone does finaly acquire it...

@mel.. Long time no see stranger *huggles*


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2008)

occasionalutopia said:


> No, but now that you've helpfully clued me in to the existence of new Portishead, I will
> 
> Also, I have no clue where I left off at 20thCB and BECK, which is kind of a bitch because I definitely don't have the attention span to reread either



Mellymelmelmelmel <333333

Just tell me what you remember last in BECK and I'll be able to tell you where to start again. :3


----------



## azuken (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey guys, finally home from school.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 14, 2008)

delirium said:


> I only heard about the album today, too. xD
> 
> It doesn't come out for another month. But of course the internet comes through once again and it leaked. So I was hoping maybe someone here might have already heard it or has a link or something.


Another month? I'll probably just go buy it when it hits the shelves, highly doubt whatever Portishead puts out could make me regret spending $12 or something anyway XD



Niabingi said:


> @mel.. Long time no see stranger *huggles*


Bec! Your av + sig is made out of all sorts of hotwin. HUGS x10000 <3



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Mellymelmelmelmel <333333
> 
> Just tell me what you remember last in BECK and I'll be able to tell you where to start again. :3


Ellooooo =3 Er ... I *think* it was when the shady black guy showed up orchestrating some serious biznez trouble for the band - something like that


----------



## azuken (Mar 14, 2008)

Incredible Hulk Teaser:


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 14, 2008)

occasionalutopia said:


> Bec! Your av + sig is made out of all sorts of hotwin. HUGS x10000 <3


I kno' right!! Many people don't be getting it because they don't bathe in the refreshing waters of Indian Cinema.



> Ellooooo =3 Er ... I *think* it was when the shady black guy showed up orchestrating some serious biznez trouble for the band - something like that


You mean the guy who is some sort of weird as hell racial mega mixup... upon Leon's first introduction?

I should probably just leave this up to Daves as...





			
				Anthony J. Crowley said:
			
		

> Just tell me what you remember last in BECK and I'll be able to tell you where to start again. :3


...This is no idle boast!

Edit:
@ Azuken - I just watched the new trailer for that film, I want it to be good so badly because I LOVE Edward Norton. I think he is aces as an actor and has an eye for good roles. Clearly this is bill paying for him but I still hope it to be a decent film and not a stain on his impeccable record.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2008)

occasionalutopia said:


> Ellooooo =3 Er ... I *think* it was when the shady black guy showed up orchestrating some serious biznez trouble for the band - something like that


Was this before or after Greatful Sound? 


Niabingi said:


> I should probably just leave this up to Daves as This is no idle boast!



-flexes BECK fanboyism might-



Also, for the guitarheads here:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtljYur4_T8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## azuken (Mar 14, 2008)

@Niabingi: From the trailer, it looks good, except the CGI of the characters. Abomination and The Hulk look very sketchy to me. Im hoping they do something about his damn hair to. Other then the CGI the film looks good.


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 14, 2008)

I have to say, I thought it looked good as well... story wise! CGI was once again


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 14, 2008)

Niabingi said:


> I kno' right!! Many people don't be getting it because they don't bathe in the refreshing waters of Indian Cinema.
> 
> You mean the guy who is some sort of weird as hell racial mega mixup... upon Leon's first introduction?
> 
> I should probably just leave this up to Daves as......This is no idle boast!


I don't even remember who Leon is rofl. That's how hazy my memory is. Although at least I have some sort of idea with BECK, as far as 20th CB is concerned I have the very unhelpful memory of "The boys were YOUNG! And reminiscing! YEAH!" - which happens a lot throughout 20th CB 

It's a shame, Indian women are rather underrated in the hotness department. 



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Was this before or after Greatful Sound?
> 
> 
> -flexes BECK fanboyism might-


After, because Greatful Sound actually rings a bell XD


----------



## Aldrick (Mar 14, 2008)

What's good music with guitars


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 15, 2008)

∧∧
　　　　　　　　　　　　( ﾟ∀ﾟ)　
　　　　　　　　　　　　⊂　　つ
　　　　　　　　　　　　　(つ ﾉ
　　　　　　　　　　　　　 (ノ
　　　　　＼　　　　　　☆
　　　　　　　　　　　　　|　　　　　☆
　　　　　　　　　　(⌒ ⌒ヽ　　　/
　　　　＼　　（´⌒　　⌒　　⌒ヾ　　　／
　　　　　 （'⌒　;　⌒　　　::⌒　　）
　　　　　（´　　　　　）　　　　　:::　）　／
　　☆─　（´⌒;:　　　　::⌒`）　:;　　）
　　　　　（⌒::　　　::　　　　　::⌒　）
　　 　／　（　　　　ゝ　　ヾ　丶　　ソ　─​


----------



## Audrey (Mar 15, 2008)

I've got the new Portishead. I haven't listened to it, though.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 15, 2008)

I got it too. It will be my first Portishead album.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 15, 2008)

occasionalutopia said:


> It's a shame, Indian women are rather underrated in the hotness department.



Kareena <3

I also admit to liking Rani, a taste I believe Selly shares. And on the note of all this, I somehow find myself really taking to this song, even though I can't understand Hindi at all.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm writing a novel in the forum. It's semi interactive.
  Hatakekelley's Profile
Basically, if you shout an idea and I like it, I'll steal it, implement it into the story and claim it as my own. Feel free to join.


----------



## azuken (Mar 15, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I'm writing a novel in the forum. It's semi interactive.
> Hatakekelley's Profile
> Basically, if you shout an idea and I like it, I'll steal it, implement it into the story and claim it as my own. Feel free to join.



INCEST


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 15, 2008)

That was quick. As for the idea...maybe. Didn't know you were into that sort of thing.


----------



## azuken (Mar 15, 2008)

Im not, just sounded good for the time....

I am reading Lolita by Vladamir Nabokov. What about some Pedophilism? No sex, but in a tasteful way.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 15, 2008)

There might be graphic loli sex. Depending on my mood.


----------



## azuken (Mar 15, 2008)

Graphic Loli Sex makes me sick. Have you by chance read the book Lolita?


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 15, 2008)

No I have not. I have however read a few may or may not be true graphic child molester stories.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 15, 2008)

The Bad Plus were on Conan tonight. My new fave band. ~<3


----------



## delirium (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah. The Bad Plus are really good. I love their covers.


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 15, 2008)

Darnit, I lost my link to the BECK pimpin' thread. I just got such an urge to read


----------



## sel (Mar 15, 2008)

occasionalutopia said:


> It's a shame, Indian women are rather underrated in the hotness department.


Damn straight they are 


Dream Brother said:


> Kareena <3
> 
> I also admit to liking Rani, a taste I believe Selly shares. And on the note of all this, I somehow find myself really taking to this song, even though I can't understand Hindi at all.


DreamBo knows what's up 

And I remember that film from a while ago. Saif Ali is damn aweseom


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 15, 2008)

I hear that Saif Ali Khan and Kareena Kapoor have been together for a couple of months now, tis a  power couple to be sure. Though not on the level of Abishek and Aish...

As for that film it was Amir Khan that made it for me, I honestly don't get why nobody has realised the guy is a better filmmaker and actor than most in the field of indian cinema.

Also Of course you "admit" to liking Rani she is gorgeous this is no shameful secret you should be hiding!!


----------



## sel (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah, my sis mentioned something along those lines yesterday. But true point about abhi & aish. Can you imagine a kid with both Amitabh and Aish's genes? XD

He was good in that and fabolous in Lagaan - I just haven't seen him anywhere else unfortunately though.

Just noticed that last bit. Ha
I'm more of a self confessed fanboy


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2008)

occasionalutopia said:


> After, because Greatful Sound actually rings a bell XD


Hmmm.. Remember anything about an American Tour? Or perhaps the name Avalon Fest rings a bell?


Lovewitches said:


> Darnit, I lost my link to the BECK pimpin' thread. I just got such an urge to read



Fox domestication

Need inspiration, eh? :3


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 15, 2008)

delirium said:


> I only heard about the album today, too. xD
> 
> It doesn't come out for another month. But of course the internet comes through once again and it leaked. So I was hoping maybe someone here might have already heard it or has a link or something.



I've listened to it fully twice, and this is a pretty remarkable album. One thing I've noticed on some blogs is the common opinion that the album sounds "familiar;" and I find it astounding, and almost totally unfounded. This is _not_ a nostalgic record; to even say it qualifies as trip-hop is suspect. 

Portishead has definitely been listening to Can. A LOT of Can. "Nylon Smile" would fit right on _Ege Bamyasi_. And there's a serious Liars influence; the drumming is primal at times, and "We Carry On" might as well be on _They Were Wrong, So We Drowned_. I can't get enough of that fucking song. A couple songs are Bjork-like, as well. Certainly not reference points this band conjured a decade ago.

The songs themselves are different in composition. The first two albums were textbook languid trip-hop, with the samples and beats being the skeleton _and_ sinews of the songs, with the formal instrumentation used precisely, now the tracks are based on traditional instruments. One track is pure folk, just Beth Gibbons and a strummed banjo.The tempos are probably the biggest eye-opener. Beth Gibbons still croons, but the songs are nowhere near as languid and deliberately paced as before. It may seem unsettling on paper, but it works..

One note: whoever's the internet monitor for Island is goddamned proficient; most of the initial uploads have been TOS-bombed. The copy I got is a shameful 128 bitrate.


----------



## mow (Mar 15, 2008)

wtf, a mel sighting and i missed out on it. T____T

pete; you are actually askign an indiviual who forgot his last name to recall a chapter number XD i know what you are talkign about,  i have not the slightest clue. check the 20B thread or poke pekep.

@ everyoen else reading 20CB (IM TLAKING TO YOU DREAM BROTHER):

marry me 


So last night, epic. chi garden had a cheesy night, basically old (and gold) pop tunes from 60s trhu to 80s wit hte occasional Gnarls barkley and Jamirquo chuckd in for good measure. massive fun. then we headed off to a gay after party where i was hit on and offered blowjobs. ive never seen a larger collection of shaddy (yet delightful) characters XD


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 15, 2008)

s?l said:


> Yeah, my sis mentioned something along those lines yesterday. But true point about abhi & aish. Can you imagine a kid with both Amitabh and Aish's genes? XD


Their child shall rule all of india! Although lets be honest Abisheck is cool but nicca just does not measure up to his father's god like status.

He was good in that and fabolous in Lagaan - I just haven't seen him anywhere else unfortunately though.[/quote]He is justthe only person in the indian film industry who does not settle and he is a true method actor. He refuses to do things in a shoddy manner.



> Just noticed that last bit. Ha
> I'm more of a self confessed fanboy


So is my mum...... 



			
				170 said:
			
		

> So last night, epic. chi garden had a cheesy night, basically old (and gold) pop tunes from 60s trhu to 80s wit hte occasional Gnarls barkley and Jamirquo chuckd in for good measure. massive fun. then we headed off to a gay after party where i was hit on and offered blowjobs. ive never seen a larger collection of shaddy (yet delightful) characters XD


Is not all that gayness illegal out your way??... next stop for moe HORMONE TREATMENT!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2008)

Tell them about the Irish couple, Moe. XD


----------



## sel (Mar 15, 2008)

> So last night, epic. chi garden had a cheesy night, basically old (and gold) pop tunes from 60s trhu to 80s wit hte occasional Gnarls barkley and Jamirquo chuckd in for good measure. massive fun. then we headed off to a gay after party where i was hit on and offered blowjobs. ive never seen a larger collection of shaddy (yet delightful) characters XD



Don't you live in an arab country?
Last I heard all the gays were well and truly hung like there xD



> Their child shall rule all of india! Although lets be honest Abisheck is cool but nicca just does not measure up to his father's god like status.
> 
> He is justthe only person in the indian film industry who does not settle and he is a true method actor. He refuses to do things in a shoddy manner


No one can. I dont think anyone can get away with theweird pirate clothes and double necked guitar.

Yeah thats it


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 15, 2008)

s?l said:


> No one can. I dont think anyone can get away with theweird pirate clothes and double necked guitar.


Which is from here on out how I shall measure the true level of people's greatness. All this time I have admired Sir Ian McKellen, Daniel Day Lewis and Edward Norton as fine actors buuuuut out of those three.. could any of them pull of the weird pirate clothes, long hair and double necked guitar look?? 



			
				Anthony J. Crowley said:
			
		

> Tell them about the Irish couple, Moe. XD


Yeh, tell us!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2008)

Christopher Lee could.


----------



## sel (Mar 15, 2008)

I absolutely love Ian McKellen. Respect for that :3


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 15, 2008)

s?l said:


> I absolutely love Ian McKellen. Respect for that :3


Me too!! I adoooore him... I once had possibly the best conversation ever with someone about his sexuality.



			
				Anthony J. Crowley said:
			
		

> Christopher Lee could.


Yes, yes he most certainly could!


----------



## sel (Mar 15, 2008)

With a man hoping he was gay? ><


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 15, 2008)

Hard work wears out the Prophet.

Lots of itleaves him little time to play on the Intarwebs.


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 15, 2008)

sél said:


> With a man hoping he was gay? ><


Nope, I was explaining to someone why his homosexuality does not have any consequence on the characters he plays.... I kid you not it went something like:

"Seeerious?? *shouts to a friend* OI BLUD, BLUD... Did you know that Magneto was gay?"
"It explains a lot ukno' cause like I always thought him and professor x were a bit too close! Did they show it in X-3 I aint seen that yet??"
Me: No Magneto is not gay...
"but didnt you just say he was??"

This lasted a good few minutes and it went from Magento on to Gandalf.



			
				Catatonik said:
			
		

> Hard work wears out the Prophet.
> 
> Lots of itleaves him little time to play on the Intarwebs.


It's been a long time sinc I subscribed to some good old fashioned hard work. Which is a shame really as I have a lot I should be getting done, my new job only adds to my laziness! I just spend hours online or watching dvds or reading or playing DS. It is so unstimulationg...


----------



## jkingler (Mar 15, 2008)

In terms of looks, IMO, Rani > Aishwarya and Kareena, no doubt.


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 15, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> In terms of looks, IMO, Rani > Aishwarya and Kareena, no doubt.


This is an opinion which walks very close to fact!


----------



## sel (Mar 15, 2008)

> Nope, I was explaining to someone why his homosexuality does not have any consequence on the characters he plays.... I kid you not it went something like:
> 
> "Seeerious?? *shouts to a friend* OI BLUD, BLUD... Did you know that Magneto was gay?"*
> "It explains a lot ukno' cause like I always thought him and professor x were a bit too close! *Did they show it in X-3 I aint seen that yet??"
> ...


Haha. Emboldened bit is pure gold XD

Jingles follows the cause.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 15, 2008)

i just got back from fighting the man

oooh yeah! </Duff Man>


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2008)

Common Market is good shit.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 15, 2008)

As is Nicolay & Kay.


----------



## Spike (Mar 15, 2008)

Common Market is damn good shit.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2008)

God, I fucking love Mezzo.

They're playing this awesome bit of avant garde jazz.

From what I can tell, it's something with Marc Ribot "Spiritual Unity".


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm too tired to even sleep.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 15, 2008)

So I was reading the Ultimantium thread by less, then I read Occa's post about Queen.  Then all the sudden I got an urge to listen to Depeche Mode.  I rarely listen to them but I really like _Enjoy the Silence_, any fans of them that could give me recommendations or ways to stray away from them?


----------



## tgre (Mar 16, 2008)

Afternoon MD


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow, it's dead when I get on.

I blame Dave.


----------



## tgre (Mar 16, 2008)

Doctah 

Have you listened to the "Pinbacks"


----------



## mow (Mar 16, 2008)

Today i was reminded why Eluvium is so bloody beautiful. 


Lord Yu said:


> As is Nicolay & Kay.



I cannot believe that everyone here has slept over that thing. Nicolay can do no wrong


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 16, 2008)

tiGer the Amplified said:


> Doctah
> 
> Have you listened to the "Pinbacks"


 
No.            

I'll listen, if you finally get the fuck around to listening to Panzerballett.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 16, 2008)

isn't it just Pinback?
the band with Rob Crow right?


----------



## mow (Mar 16, 2008)

Doc, Panzerballett was incredible.



Hokage Naruto said:


> So I was reading the Ultimantium thread by less, then I read Occa's post about Queen.  Then all the sudden I got an urge to listen to Depeche Mode.  I rarely listen to them but I really like _Enjoy the Silence_, any fans of them that could give me recommendations or ways to stray away from them?


been a while mate <3

dont like depeche mood, but _101_ and _Black Celebration_ are easily their best imo and i perfer them much more to Violater


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes they were.  

I need to respond, but Logh was fucking amazing.  <3


----------



## tgre (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah @ BWK. Just Pinback... fucking typo 

They're awesome


----------



## mow (Mar 16, 2008)

doc; have you heard Eluvium's _An Accidental Memory in the Case of Death_? cause it will make the piano driven ambient geek in you moist his loins.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 16, 2008)

No I have not; I need a towel.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 16, 2008)

I need to make space for Panzerballett. I have too much music. I should delete some stuff.probably the touhou trance.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 16, 2008)

> doc; have you heard Eluvium's _An Accidental Memory in the Case of Death_? cause it will make the piano driven ambient geek in you moist his loins.


Aye, I recall having to mop up a bit when I spun it.

---

I'm reasonably sure that I don't have Panzerballet. Someone wanna fix that?


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 16, 2008)

I need the Panzerballett password....okay Doc?

Hey Mike. I am off to sleep, but I figured I would pop in and check on Lauras thoughts as she asked me to do so...


----------



## mow (Mar 16, 2008)

Mike/Cata; i deleted the pm after d/ling, but shawn/doc should have it covered in awee bit. How have you guys been?



Lord Yu said:


> I need to make space for Panzerballett. I have too much music. I should delete some stuff.probably the touhou trance.



im falling to that perdicement too. The past month or so i havent spun anything, and im so backed up that i dotn have time or space to spin/save everything. and the only records i hate enough to delte have already been deleted.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 16, 2008)

Yo cata, #moe.

Same as ever, yourself?

I have so much shit in my zero folder... I understand. Around 300 albums, by my last count >_< Plenty of space, but such a daunting amount.

The recent post had me pull out my eluvium folder for a spin. Lovely times. You have anything new to further engorge my inner piano-driven ambient geek while he's awake? heh


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 16, 2008)

I have been well, tired and sore, but well.

Making progress in the scrapBook, getting in the zone for Germany, and preparing myself for the eventual invasion of Canada, by a 'War on Drugs' Supporting US Dictatorship...

But that is a decade or two off I should imagine.

14 pages left to complete in the damn scrapBook. Not too bad.

Though it is taking me an obscene amount of time to do...


----------



## mow (Mar 16, 2008)

Some serious shit is gonna happen today, i can feel it. work is off to the most wretched start one can imagine. >_<

and wow, i have around 40 records only. i should'nt be complaining XD

have you spun Abandoned Toys Mike? if not you will love it. totally up that alley.

EDIT: a US invasion on Canada? I wonder how they'd explain that one.

bazooka laden Cata/Spider refrences fill my mind


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 16, 2008)

I haven't spun it yet, but I did find it swimming around in my giant folder just now. I shall put it up next :3


----------



## mow (Mar 16, 2008)

you'll be had at the first track =3

mop to aisle 3, mop to aisle 3. someone's cum on the broccoilli


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 16, 2008)

Bollocks to that, I was had before the first 30 seconds were through.


----------



## Spike (Mar 16, 2008)

I love Deadpool.

Now you know.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 16, 2008)

170 said:


> have you spun Abandoned Toys Mike? if not you will love it. totally up that alley.


Abandoned Toys was <333

Alas, a new MYD. I haven't masturbated today, but I'll surely do so once the Eluvium arrives in Winamp.


Tehol Beddict said:


> Bollocks to that, I was had before the first 30 seconds were through.



I came in 10.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 16, 2008)

anyone here seen She and Her Cat, it's possibly the most touching 4 minute piece of animation to have ever been produced. X3


----------



## mow (Mar 16, 2008)

link plz?

am i alone in being sickand tired of this use of "gay agenda" and "illegal immigrants are stealign american jobs". what the fuck does that mean anyway? it's not like mexicans are hiding behidn the bushes awaiting an innocent american CEO to pass by and gang up on him beating him up and then running away with his prized pants and job or homosexuals are marching around inner city towns wearing buttless pants tempting young men to pop their cherries.

america, you can be so stupid sometimes it just makes me want to SNKIT you


----------



## Lamb (Mar 16, 2008)

found a youtube. X3

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=UX0lwa-MLr4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

and honestly, I'm tired of the universally obnoxious and outspoken minority having more say than the overly silent and embarrased majority in America.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 16, 2008)

> america, you can be so stupid sometimes it just makes me want to SNKIT you


Don't remind me, I have to live here and loath it while being immersed in it.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 16, 2008)

> it's not like mexicans are hiding behidn the bushes awaiting an innocent american CEO to pass by and gang up on him beating him up and then running away with his prized pants and job


I almost spit out my water laughing xD

They say it after the idea that the mexicans will do more work for less, and of jobs that are illegal in the first place mayhaps that's true enough, but I'd bet the money I do nothing for every day that just about any desperate and destitute friend with a chance will do more for the same, as it were.

As far as the gay agenda goes ...well, I just reckoned their purpose was to live like normal folk and fuck who they feel like of those that'll have 'em, like normal folks. All told that's not really an appalling agenda, as far as I can fathom.


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 16, 2008)

Illegals do the jobs that are needed but nobody who has the right to work in the country will do! Plus let's be honest how else would one be able to acquire a kidney for the price of a happy meal?


----------



## mow (Mar 16, 2008)

the frustrating thing is, I love america. so wholeheartdly it's almost fanboyish. The myth of america (yes im refrencing Niel gaiman im such a smarty pants) is just stunning to someone like me who just hates being in one place. The fact that, I could wake up, and decide i want to leave a. where else do you have that luxury? you can get out and go corn farming in Kansas, or decide you want to be an actor and head to los angeles, or play in the theatre and ehad to NY. or decide youi want to hike in colorado or hitchhike al lthe way to alaska or just move to a;itte town and open a cafe? that you can wake up in them ornign and be dumbfounded by thethat endless sense of possibility.  the freedom to walk away? no place in the world holds that charm.

and then the religious right happens and it all is pssed

EDIT: how many grammtical erros and spelling mistakes are in this paragraphy? XD


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 16, 2008)

I, on the other hand, hate america. There is no dream, only a lie, and a cage so cleverly painted that it looks like the sky. In the end, america is just the place where dreams and old gods alike go to die in silence.



> EDIT: how many grammtical erros and spelling mistakes are in this paragraphy? XD


I dared not count after trying to read the question itself xD


----------



## Bubbles (Mar 16, 2008)

Gooood morning MD

Ahhh racism................... I prefer talk of cake or bacon butties, hmmm bacon butty with brie.............*drools*........well i'm off to make breakfast.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 16, 2008)

> the frustrating thing is, I love america. so wholeheartdly it's almost fanboyish. The myth of america (yes im refrencing Niel gaiman im such a smarty pants) is just stunning to someone like me who just hates being in one place. The fact that, I could wake up, and decide i want to leave a. where else do you have that luxury? you can get out and go corn farming in Kansas, or decide you want to be an actor and head to los angeles, or play in the theatre and ehad to NY. or decide youi want to hike in colorado or hitchhike al lthe way to alaska or just move to a;itte town and open a cafe? that you can wake up in them ornign and be dumbfounded by thethat endless sense of possibility. the freedom to walk away? no place in the world holds that charm.
> 
> and then the religious right happens and it all is pssed


Yea that is pretty much the way I feel.  I love America, hate the majority of Americans.  So many are _so_ stupid and because of the Democracy they have _so _much power to screw America up.


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 16, 2008)

I hated america every time I visited it I hted the place, the majority of the people, the tv, the food, the fashion more or less everything except the Pound to Dollar conversion.


----------



## mow (Mar 16, 2008)

@ Mike; you know im getting worse when even i myslef cna decphier what i wrote down or recall what i wantewd to say in the first place XD
memory is even shitter these dyas

@ gooba; let's build dumb people sentinels!

@ Becca; woman, how could you hate pecan pie and new orlenase styled-cat fish?  where did you go btw? i supose i lucked out by going to Louisiana, extremely friendly people, great music scene and terrific food. ord southern food is divine. I GOTS GUMBO.

in Neil Gaiman news; he just put  online for free and his new book Teh Graveyard Book will be hitting the shelves in september. hooray 

EDIT: massive fucking lol @ itachi dieing from Viagra induced heartattack before raping his brother. kishi you are the lowest creature swimming in the bile residue of human liteary achievement. and lord that is saying something considering the millions of hentai and fan fic writers out there


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 16, 2008)

Memory is overrated.

Ah, I didn't know gaiman had a new book on the way. This is good news to me :3


----------



## Gooba (Mar 16, 2008)

> EDIT: massive fucking lol @ itachi dieing from Viagra induced heartattack before raping his brother. kishi you are the lowest creature swimming in the bile residue of human liteary achievement. and lord that is saying something considering the millions of hentai and fan fic writers out there


Hahahahahaha Oro ftw!


----------



## mow (Mar 16, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Memory is overrated.
> 
> Ah, I didn't know gaiman had a new book on the way. This is good news to me :3



not when you have to handle communication between 5 offices, 20 investigators and 15 clients every day >_<

...whislt still posting in nf and uploadign music. xD

a baby being raised in a graveyard by dead people in a play on the jungle book. colour me peckered =3

EDIT: @ gobba: honestly, such bullshit writing.

Sasuke: i will beat you with my techinque
Itachi; na-ah i have an even uber technaiuqe
sasuke: fooled ya! i wanted you to show your uberer technique so i can pwn you with my uber-er technique!
itachi : silly little brother, cant you tell i just showed my uber technique for you to show your uber-er technique so i can make you cry like ababy via my uber-est technique?

-_-


----------



## Gooba (Mar 16, 2008)

And then after all the over-ubering of each other, he just falls over.  I feel like Kishi is the Marvel of Japan.  Makes characters I get sucked into caring about and being deeply interested in, then misuses the hell out of them with crappy stories and pulling ridiculous crap like this and BND.


----------



## mow (Mar 16, 2008)

tou-fucking-che xD

only gratifying aspects of this recent arc is the deathnote parodies and the itachi vs the wall


*Spoiler*: _deathnote_


----------



## sel (Mar 16, 2008)

America? [I missed the convo but I don't care]
I want to go New York & Orleans - Thing is too many people just seem to irrationally hate the Yanks because it's some sort of fad. Yeah, they're run by a complete fuckwit but the people make up for it (Well, there are quite a few who don't, but you get those sorts in most countries)


----------



## jkingler (Mar 16, 2008)

This goes for everything, really, aside from subsets like "things that don't suck": most things suck, but some things don't.

Be it places, people in those places, music from ANY given genre, etc. It holds truer than the golden rule, for me, so I shrug off the shitty and embrace the worthwhile.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2008)

Moe, I'm onto your gay agenda.


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 16, 2008)

sél said:


> America? [I missed the convo but I don't care]
> I want to go New York & Orleans - Thing is too many people just seem to irrationally hate the Yanks because it's some sort of fad. Yeah, they're run by a complete fuckwit but the people make up for it (Well, there are quite a few who don't, but you get those sorts in most countries)


I hated americans long before it was popular!! The thing is for the most part many seem to have the same gaps in their knowledge. There are just some things that it's wrong to not know. Also being asked if you know th queen once is annoying 4 seperate times is fucking stupid. Not to mention the lines... there are black people in England? or are you Jamaican, you have a jamaican accent or Chillihos (aka cheerio) or do you know so and so he lives in London too and the awww you accent is so cute say something and do you eat squirrels?
I skipped all the afternoon tea allusions! That was all from one three week period it made it nigh on impossible for me to not think most americans lack intellect.



> @ Becca; woman, how could you hate pecan pie and new orlenase styled-cat fish? where did you go btw? i supose i lucked out by going to Louisiana, extremely friendly people, great music scene and terrific food. ord southern food is divine. I GOTS GUMBO.


I been to Orlando, Miami, Atlanta and Dallas!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2008)

What did you think of their fried chicken?


----------



## jkingler (Mar 16, 2008)

You came to Atlanta? I'm here now, and it's a decent place to live, but why would you visit? XD


----------



## mow (Mar 16, 2008)

My gay agenda is discussing fashion with other raging homosexuals and dancing to indie faggotry. 

my old gay agenda was destroying your inner child. that i have succedded in 



Kalam Mekhar said:


> Be it places, people in those places, music from ANY given genre, etc. It holds truer than the golden rule, for me, so I shrug off the shitty and embrace the worthwhile.



i see your "embrace the worthwhile" and i raise you "Sudan".



> I hated americans long before it was popular!!



nation-indieness? xD i knwo what you mean tho, once in geohgrpahy class i was asked by a girl if we sudanese lived on trees. bless her soul, she was so excited she knew something about the outside world i couldnt possibly destroy her knowdgle, so i just said yes. 



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> What did you think of their fried chicken?



shit, christ american fired chciken is shit


----------



## sel (Mar 16, 2008)

> my old gay agenda was destroying your inner child. that i have succedded in


His sphincter is still intact so you have failed



> nation-indieness? xD i knwo what you mean tho, once in geohgrpahy class i was asked by a girl if we sudanese lived on trees. bless her soul, she was so excited she knew something about the outside world i couldnt possibly destroy her knowdgle, so i just said yes.


xD
Thing is Stupid people transcend race. In America I remember gettign all the shit Becca mentioned and trying not to pull out my hair at it, but over here - Swap all the things you mentioned for shit like
"You're indian? You said you were muslim, are you half-half?"
"Wait, so your grandparents were born in Afirca? Why aren't you black then?" (This, even after saying how I'm originally from India. As if setting foot in africa covers yourself with melanin )

But American Airport security. Fuck - they can rot in hell. I remember my dad once saying something like "As soon as I set foot in the airport I get taken into some side room for search by some Mexican guy who then tells _me_ I'm a foreigner."


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2008)

170 said:


> shit, christ american fired chciken is shit



xD

Any more couples coming onto you?


And Jeebus, that new Missy Elliot song is fucking shite. Yet I find myself watching it occasionally because of those Japanese poppers. >_O


----------



## mow (Mar 16, 2008)

<333333. such delightful indie banjo drivenfolk-popness of the highest calibur. Just spin _Burning Feet_. Lamb; this one if for you mate


----------



## sel (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh yeah, Go and vote in the PotF Thing. Don't give a toss who for just go and vote

_Freedoommm~ For your daddyyy
Freedommm~~ For yo' mamaa~~
Freedommm~ For your brothers and sisters~
But no Freedom~
For
Me_

I should put some clothes on, brb


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2008)

For the Brits, boxing on BBC2.


----------



## mow (Mar 16, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> xD



where art thou, mein blackness? 



> Any more couples coming onto you?



going this thursday to meet up with piano couple for a few glasses of bourban, we'll see where it goes from there. ummm, aussie/irish mix is fine; for both men and women 

@ abbas; you havent seen davey boy seria 2005. he was an innocent lad then, but i came alogn and raped him into. he pwns me these days as revengae for the irreverisable damage i did to his soul, plus that smudge on his jeans he just could never could remove despite many a detergent.



> "You're indian? You said you were muslim, are you half-half?"


MUTANT! XD



> But American Airport security. Fuck - they can rot in hell. I remember my dad once saying something like "As soon as I set foot in the airport I get taken into some side room for search by some Mexican guy who then tells _me_ I'm a foreigner."


lololol xD


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2008)

Indead, Moe. Davey-boy's back with a vengeance.


----------



## sel (Mar 16, 2008)

> For the Brits, boxing on BBC2.


Making my essay writing all the worse you are 



> , plus that smudge on his jeans he just could never could remove despite many a detergent.


I never knew the two of you met, though it's not his fault you weren't capable of keeping it all in until after he got his trousers off.



> MUTANT! XD


By day I'm a curry eating call-centre worker.
But when the New Moon comes - I get my Jihad on


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2008)

He raped and violated me EVERY SINGLE TIME I got into the BECK FC. 'No homo' had no meaning there.


----------



## sel (Mar 16, 2008)

Seems lke you're trying to make me jealous xD


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2008)

I knew you would be, homo.


----------



## mow (Mar 16, 2008)

davey; i am paying you reperations mofo, so hush 

and i dare say abbas; well played ol' chap. indeed. xD

EDIT: 
Abbas The Jihadist grabs IuliuQ's neck
and makes him crash violently to the ground executing a violent Falling Neck Breaker!!
Abbas The Jihadist gets on the top turnbuckle with a jump and raises his fists to the sky holding them together
and throws himself toward IuliuQ hitting him with a violent Double Axe Handle!!
Abbas The Jihadist grabs IuliuQ's neck, tosses him into the ropes and runs towards him
Abbas The Jihadist proclaims his opponent an infidel
and declares the judgment of Allah on his ass executing a MORTAL Fatwa
Abbas The Jihadist tries a pinning maneuver
Referee starts counting...
....1....
....2....
....3....
ABBAS THE JIHADIST WINS THE MATCH AND DEFEATS IULIUQ !!!!

indeed you are abbas, indeed you are.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2008)

Still waiting for those Sony MDR-V700DJ, negrmoe.


----------



## sel (Mar 16, 2008)

> and i dare say abbas; well played ol' chap. indeed. xD


Haha, why thank you



> Abbas The Jihadist proclaims his opponent an infidel
> and declares the judgment of Allah on his ass executing a MORTAL Fatwa


XD


----------



## mow (Mar 16, 2008)

and lose my "make davery grovel" trump card? hell no . I have your monies in my wallet and pass b ythe mail place (what is a mail place caleld? -_-)everyday, and the mental image of me drawing nearer and nearer to it knowing your jewdi sense must be tingling then left with nothing but disappointment like a huge finiacial blue-balls gives me utter joy.

EDIT: more folk should join the wrestling game, we can have our in MD things going and and stuff. like

Davey-Boy is disgusted by his opponent's Splitknot loving idioticiy
and humiliates him knocking him out performing a devstating FLAMETHROWER


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 16, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Link removed
> 
> Need inspiration, eh? :3



thank you Davey, and yes, i need the inspiration if im going to be able to make that painting for  you with the perfectly correct feel.

:3


----------



## mow (Mar 16, 2008)

KishKash; did ya fancy Origamibiro's _Cracked Mirrors & Stopped Clocks_?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2008)

170 said:


> and lose my "make davery grovel" trump card? hell no . I have your monies in my wallet and pass b ythe mail place (what is a mail place caleld? -_-)everyday, and the mental image of me drawing nearer and nearer to it knowing your jewdi sense must be tingling then left with nothing but disappointment like a huge finiacial blue-balls gives me utter joy.


Oh, we're well past 50 Euro's now, Moefo. It's those headphones you owe me now. 

And you mean post-office? 


170 said:


> EDIT: more folk should join the wrestling game, we can have our in MD things going and and stuff. like


K


170 said:


> Davey-Boy is disgusted by his opponent's Splitknot loving idioticiy
> and humiliates him knocking him out performing a devstating FLAMETHROWER


I was half-way through making one called The Grim Pugilist, but couldn't be arsed to continue. xD


Lovewitches said:


> thank you Davey, and yes, i need the inspiration if im going to be able to make that painting for  you with the perfectly correct feel.
> 
> :3


If you got CD Display, I can just up entire volumes for you.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2008)

And damn, David Haye has a nice record.


----------



## mow (Mar 16, 2008)

ive got ten bucks you're talking about white ladder


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2008)

100 bucks plus shipping, actually.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 16, 2008)

Ok, guys, if someone wants to pimp 2 things in 24 hours can we try and discourage them in future? It's too much for people's HDD's to handle if they do! Also, try and get them to put it in the same thread, i want at least some kind of order in the pimp section XD


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2008)

Make me a Section Judge, Dave. I'll straighten them up. :3


----------



## mow (Mar 16, 2008)

i think you are talkign about the G-unit, so that's pretty much null in any case xD


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2008)

I replied on that PM pimp, too. 'Don't bother sending shit like this.'


----------



## sel (Mar 16, 2008)

It's funny how i know an Indian kid who'se name is actually G-unit

Well it's Gunit [I pronounced as ee] xD


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Mar 16, 2008)

Has anyone watched _Waking Life_?

I feel like scribbling and splashing paint all over their movie.

Edit: with needles, for extra measure.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIa4RZEwRg0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jkingler (Mar 16, 2008)

> Oh yeah, Go and vote in the PotF Thing. Don't give a toss who for just go and vote


You might want to include a link, since I've got no idea what that stands for. I am guessing the ot = of the, but the rest could be anything. 

Painting? Picture? Photograph? Poem?

Forum? Fail? Fucktard? Fatwa?



@moe: Raising Sudan is meaningless to an uninformed American like myself. 

/wants to come visit your treehouse


----------



## sel (Mar 16, 2008)

Nobody really lives in trees nowadays except monkeys
(Implicit racism ftw <3)

kingles
*Incubus
Painting of the Fatwa*


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 16, 2008)

sél said:


> xD
> Thing is Stupid people transcend race. In America I remember gettign all the shit Becca mentioned and trying not to pull out my hair at it, but over here - Swap all the things you mentioned for shit like
> "You're indian? You said you were muslim, are you half-half?"
> "Wait, so your grandparents were born in Afirca? Why aren't you black then?" (This, even after saying how I'm originally from India. As if setting foot in africa covers yourself with melanin )


For me the big thing was that before I went to america I thought generally people in England were pretty fucking ignorant. Then I realised that they were just ignorant about countries outside of Europe and America places that you don't learn about in western schooling. In america it was a case of knowing nothing about anywhere except america.



> Nobody really lives in trees nowadays except monkeys


Wait... WHAT?!! 

I was wondering the same thing as kingles about PotF I clicked on the link you provided abbas and found it to be most unhelpful...


----------



## sel (Mar 16, 2008)

The first active thread in that subforum has the name "vote" in it ><

And yes, you read it right


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 16, 2008)

ɐısɥɐɹ said:


> Has anyone watched _Waking Life_?
> 
> I feel like scribbling and splashing paint all over their movie.
> 
> Edit: with needles, for extra measure.



An amazing film.

Had a big impact on me.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 16, 2008)

170 said:


> \
> 
> EDIT: a US invasion on Canada? I wonder how they'd explain that one.
> 
> bazooka laden Cata/Spider refrences fill my mind



By claiming that Canada is the source of the US's Terrorist enemies, by emphasizing our 'evil' love of Marijuana and acceptance of gay marriage.

Not that I feel they will waste a lot of time explaining it.

If I COULD get a bazooka, that would be awesome.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Mar 16, 2008)

Is it a "watch in bite-sized chunks" kind of movie or did you watch the whole thing in one seating?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 16, 2008)

Need... more... prog... death... METAL!


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 16, 2008)

Need...More...Technical...Death!


----------



## jkingler (Mar 16, 2008)

@Only one other: Well, send it, then.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2008)

Fine, fine.

*ED!*t: Should I start watching/reading Air Gear?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 16, 2008)

170 said:


> been a while mate <3
> 
> dont like depeche mood, but _101_ and _Black Celebration_ are easily their best imo and i perfer them much more to Violater



Yeah, its been awhile.  Finally, sifting through my music collection trying to broaden it day by day.  It's my reaction when my music teacher talks about great jazz artists and doesn't even mention or know Coltrane. 



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> *ED!*t: Should I start watching/reading Air Gear?



Didn't like it at all.  The first few chapters were ok but gradually lost interest.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2008)

Elaborated explanation?


----------



## mow (Mar 16, 2008)

that's like me going to the DUBAI JAZZ FESt requesting some trane from the sound tech whilst the bands are still preparing and him lookin at me wondering" who the fuck is that?"

wtf is wrong with people 

@ Cata; arent you beign a wee bit paranoid there mate? That's like syaing they'll drop a nuke in holland 

@ russia; ive alwasy meant to se e that flick but cant find it in rent stores here

@ Daveyl it's all pretty are and hardly any context. at least as far as ive read.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2008)

'All pretty are'?


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 16, 2008)

*Berserk 294 by Binktopia*

everyone go listen to this.  seadrum/house of sun by the boredoms.


edit: cata isn't being paranoid.  there's a high chance of america invading us for our fresh water and our oil.  that is, if their empire doesn't collapse first.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 16, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Elaborated explanation?



Read it and judge it yourself. </ Elaborated !



170 said:


> that's like me going to the DUBAI JAZZ FESt requesting some trane from the sound tech whilst the bands are still preparing and him lookin at me wondering" who the fuck is that?"
> 
> wtf is wrong with people



Its a conspiracy, I tell you!  Their ears haven't been blessed to hear _A Love Supreme, Blue Trane_ and _Lush Life_, personally favorites by him.  I also managed to find Miles Davis' _Kind of Blue_ in my dad's collection, what a treat that was.

I am currently trying to get into Sun Ra, was listening to _Space is the Place_ a few weeks ago and it was alright.  It reminded me of your fascination and love for him, and just had to ask you about him.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2008)

YOU LAZY SUNNUVABITCH


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2008)

The whole customization gives off the Beyblade/Medarot vibe.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 16, 2008)

It's much different than that. It's tons of T and A, hard hits and explosions.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2008)

Medarots is fuck awesome, though.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 16, 2008)

I haven't watched medabots in years so I really have little to say on it.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2008)

What about Katekyō Hitman Reborn!?


----------



## Perverse (Mar 16, 2008)

Sharebee isn't working, so I can't get Eluvium or Bjorn Berge till I get home.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 16, 2008)

Reborn is..... Hmm. The manga only properly starts off at volume 7. The ring fights were pretty cool, TYL arc is okay too, fandom is full of rabid yaoi fangirls though and I must say...I can almost see it. Mangaka isn't above handing out fanservice.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 16, 2008)

Perverse said:


> Sharebee isn't working, so I can't get Eluvium or Bjorn Berge till I get home.



there is a mediafire link


----------



## Perverse (Mar 16, 2008)

Mediafire doesn't work at school either.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2008)

Voynich said:


> Reborn is..... Hmm. The manga only properly starts off at volume 7. The ring fights were pretty cool, TYL arc is okay too, fandom is full of rabid yaoi fangirls though and I must say...I can almost see it. Mangaka isn't above handing out fanservice.



Anime any good?


----------



## Voynich (Mar 16, 2008)

It's more to the point. It only consists of the good arcs and a small intro arc. Then again, it also filtered out smoking chars, suicidal people and most blood. I prefer the mang personally. I just read the first volume to get an idea of the chars and then skipped to vol 7 where it really gets going.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 16, 2008)

That's what I'm thinking about doing. I've been meaning to pick up KHR since so many people are going nutso over it.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2008)

I'll just start with the anime and read the manga if I like it, then.


----------



## delirium (Mar 16, 2008)

The anime is just like the manga.. a bunch of one shots 'til about the 20th episode. It's an okay manga. There's some pretty lol moments in the one shots and when it really gets into the story it'll make slugging through 60 chapters seem worth it. Not mind blowingly awesome but definitely a better alternative to the current popular Shounen like Naruto or Bleach xD


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2008)

I recall you having a Reborn! sig at one point, Arnie.


----------



## tgre (Mar 16, 2008)

Mornin MD


----------



## delirium (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah. I had two. Both of one of those moments where Amano pulls a pretty good funny.

Sup TJ.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 16, 2008)

Argh. They finally quit the Carameldansen vids and now they started the Danjo vids which are about 10 times more amusing and addicting. Damn you Tarou! D:


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 16, 2008)

I remember when I really quite liked Reborn! all things considered. The anime is kinda lame imo Daves.. I also think that there are better shounen series you could be reading/watching.

 sign language music videos... classic stuff


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 16, 2008)

i get free ice cream now.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2008)

Niabingi said:


> I remember when I really quite liked Reborn! all things considered. The anime is kinda lame imo Daves.. I also think that there are better shounen series you could be reading/watching.
> 
> sign language music videos... classic stuff



Such as?


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 16, 2008)

Brother Wayne Kramer said:


> i get free ice cream now.


For everybody here? Or are you just showing of?



			
				Anthony J. Crowley said:
			
		

> Such as?


Flame of recca, Hunter x Hunter, Slam Dunk, Yakitate Japan (yes it's about bread). Those are shounen which I feel to be exceptions among the field there are probably more that I can't recall.


----------



## sel (Mar 16, 2008)

Yakitate was actually damn amazing. |It inspired me to become the chef I am today


----------



## delirium (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2008)

I'll avoid Yakitate, but have always intended to give Slam Dunk! a try. Might give Flame of Recca a go, too.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 16, 2008)

Slam Dunk is fucking amazing. Do it. 

FoR...to be honest, sucks enormous ass for the first third. It's decent for the second third, but the whole series is completely made up for by how fuckawesome the last third is. The only thing great and consistent through the whole story - Domon! Definitely worth reading, so don't give up in the first couple of volumes when it doesn't seem too ...good.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 16, 2008)

The Slam Dunk anime was decent, of the few eps I saw.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Slam Dunk is fucking amazing. Do it.
> 
> FoR...to be honest, sucks enormous ass for the first third. It's decent for the second third, but the whole series is completely made up for by how fuckawesome the last third is. The only thing great and consistent through the whole story - Domon!



I found another boxing manga, by the way. Am going to check it out and see if it's any good.

And Domon, like the Gundam?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 16, 2008)

I meant manga. Haven't bothered with the anime, don't really see a reason to rehash it, the manga was perfect.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 16, 2008)

Domon like Domon. Ask jingles, or better yet, read it and find out. Worth your time :3


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2008)

I hope Phase3 releases the next chapter of BECK soon, still haven't read the last because I want to read them in fucking volumes. >.O

How long is Flame Of Recca?


----------



## Perverse (Mar 16, 2008)

Yo, Mike. Sup?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 16, 2008)

FoR is 33 volumes.

Yo dub. Rereading asoiaf, waiting for martin to drag his sluggish ass along and shit out the next book. Heh.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm watching Yukikaze right now, the animation is fucking intense, the action is fucking sweet, and the sexual tension between the two main characters is fucking hilarious.

All in all, a good watch. X3


----------



## Perverse (Mar 16, 2008)

Ah yes, good ol' Martin. I haven't done a re-read of that series, it's just too bloody daunting. I'll probably do one before the latest one comes out, which is going to be September 30 according to the publisher.

Have you got Night of Knives in e-book form?


----------



## jkingler (Mar 16, 2008)

@Del: I totally didn't notice the bear. XD

/retard

Also, I fully endorse Yakitate, Flame of Recca, and Slam Dunk.

Other shounen-like things to rec: Claymore (manga), Eureka 7 (anime), Gintama (anime), GTO (TV), H2 (manga), Mr. Fullswing (manga), Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann (anime), Black Lagoon (anime), One Piece (manga), Rurouni Kenshin (manga), Rave Master (manga)...

That's all I can think of, off the top. 

EDIT: Yukikaze, eh? I have that one DLed and queued up, along with Shigurui, both of which are supposed to kick major ass.  Let me know how you like it when you finish, so I know how to set my priorities, anime-wise.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Mar 16, 2008)

It seems that I'm alone in my anime preference...


170 said:


> @ russia; ive alwasy meant to se e that flick but cant find it in rent stores here


They have it on youtube actually. Cheap-ass alternative, but it works and the quality is... tolerable.


Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Medarots is fuck awesome, though.


Why yes, yes it is  I enjoyed it much more than Pokemons and Digimons.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 16, 2008)

> It seems that I'm alone in my anime preference...


Which is what, exactly?

/not up to snuff re: stuff you like


----------



## Lamb (Mar 16, 2008)

Seinen's where it's at. 

Higurashi no Naku Koro ni, Serial Experiments Lain, Elfen Lied...

Cuz I like psychological stuff with lots of violence and maybe hawt chicks who are twelve years old. :WOW


----------



## delirium (Mar 16, 2008)

Omg.. GTO is so damn hilarious. It literally makes me lol. It puts me in tears at times. Only other manga/anime to do that is Slam Dunk and Ippo. Though, Azumanga came close a few times. xD


----------



## jkingler (Mar 16, 2008)

> Omg.. GTO is so damn hilarious. It literally makes me lol. It puts me in tears at times. Only other manga/anime to do that is Slam Dunk and Ippo. Though, Azumanga came close a few times. xD


I didn't bother mentioning Ippo, since I already know Daves reads it, but yeah, it's way up there. 

/also prefers seinen, but doesn't want to make a huge seinen list now XD


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Mar 16, 2008)

> Which is what, exactly?
> 
> /not up to snuff re: stuff you like


eh, I meant that I'm the only who doesn't read manga series. My interest to them... stunted, so to speak. Animes that I've watched are a meager number of 45.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm not going to bother with One Piece, way too fucking much for me to catch up with. 


Just watch the first four eps of Reborn!, and it's some weird ass shit. Will probably watch it till the end.

And yeah, I'm up to date with Ippo. Definitely some god damn LMAO moments. Especially with Aokimaru and Takamura.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 16, 2008)

_Do_ read One Piece, davey. I haven't told you wrong before, as you well know, and now I'm telling you it's very much worth catching up to.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 16, 2008)

Which anime are you talking about?

And @ OP: As with all long manga, start, and finishing will see to itself, if you've the time and the interest.

EDIT @ Del: Yeah, GTO is fucking lawlz. Especially the TV show, IMO, but the anime is also really good, and I've not read the manga, so I can't comment on that.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 16, 2008)

i'll stick to Beck.
actually i've read the first 130 chapters of one piece.  damn good stuff. i'm just too far behind to be bothered to catch up.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm gonna see Allan Holdsworth this May, WHOO!!


----------



## Audrey (Mar 16, 2008)

That's actually really cool. If only I could see some bands and artists that I like.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 16, 2008)

is there not local music scenes in europe?
even when i lived in a shitty town of 7000 people we still had local shows every couple months.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 16, 2008)

Nah, it kind of sucks for me. Look at the rules of the club he's playing at:

    * Silence is requested while the performers are on stage
    * You must remain seated during the performance (Unless the dance floor is set up)
    * No audio recording
    * No video recording
    * No Cameras

Honestly, how can I enjoy Allan Holdsworth if I can't bootleg his music?


----------



## Audrey (Mar 16, 2008)

Brother Wayne Kramer said:


> is there not local music scenes in europe?
> even when i lived in a shitty town of 7000 people we still had local shows every couple months.



If you were talking to me, I live in Florida. X3


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 16, 2008)

170 said:


> @ Cata; arent you beign a wee bit paranoid there mate? That's like syaing they'll drop a nuke in holland



I stopped considering myself paranoid a while ago moe.

The elements are all there.

More untapped resources, vast stretches of oil reserves, forests and fresh waters. An invisible border between us, and two cultures that are twisting in different directions.

Directions that are bringing us into direct conflict.

Canada is becoming more secular, dividing religion away from control, emphasizing (sporadically) the essential human freedoms that make up the ideal of democracy.

We have a brutally under-prepared military, nearly legal drugs, prositution and gay marriage.

We tolerate (for the most part) all ethnicities and champion peace and human rights (when it makes us look good anyways).

Ignoring this countries many legitimate flaws, the state of progress is bringing the Canadian culture into direct conflict with the ever growing power of the political right-wing and their Religious backers of the US of A.

The elements are all there, and a ton of research has left me with a pretty solid view of what is coming. If not the dates, the eventual timeline...

Whatever the case, worrying about an invasion is a ten or twenty year concern...the condition of our ecosystem is worrying me now....

>.>

So what is up?


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Mar 16, 2008)

> Which anime are you talking about?


Oh, no, I wasn't talking about any specific series -- just the media that I'm more familiar with.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 16, 2008)

But I am talking about specific series. 

Which that you've seen would you rec to others? Which are guilty pleasures? Spill.


----------



## tgre (Mar 17, 2008)

Some band wanted to compose an album which just had fucking "air" in the background and nothing else. Claiming that they wanted their audience to listen to "true natural music'

Their producer denied


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 17, 2008)

that's dumb.  there was a set of albums released in the 70s called "Environments", which did just that.  one was sound recorded next to a stream in a forest, one was the sound of being out at sea on a boat.  one was just heartbeats.  i would actually listen to an album of air.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 17, 2008)

tiGer the Amplified said:


> Some band wanted to compose an album which just had fucking "air" in the background and nothing else. Claiming that they wanted their audience to listen to "true natural music'
> 
> Their producer denied



There's a famous existentialist play called Breath, where the curtain opens and then closes.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 17, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## tgre (Mar 17, 2008)

I want to listen to "Air" 

It would be awesome


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 17, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=S49USY0uOsQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 17, 2008)

Psychotic Waltz is still fucking awesome.

I think my shoes are mutilating my feet, every night when I get off work, I come home and my entire body aches; all from walking around all day.  Damn, those things are brutal.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 17, 2008)

Replied to your thread Andrew, to the tune of 700 words.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 17, 2008)

That's awesome.

Now I'm just waiting for Rage Against the Machine to be named as a the essential musical artist of genre deconstruction; because, as we all know, the antithesis of Hip Hop is Rock, and vice versa.  They are also the two biggest 'genres' in the world. The blending of the two is such astronomically forward thinking that it surely puts RAtM at the top of the heap.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 17, 2008)

I namedropped them.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 17, 2008)

Excellent. 

The MD needs Kimmo Pohjonen in their lives.  I think a Pimp may be in order.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 17, 2008)

Indeed. Bloody hell, I keep putting off my Pedro pimp. Might go have a shower now and then post the thread; link's up and everything, I've just been procrastinating (what's new? ><)


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 17, 2008)

Alright why is my Wu-tang album the edited version?


----------



## Lamb (Mar 17, 2008)

5 Centimeters Per Second


----------



## Perverse (Mar 17, 2008)

Lamb said:


> 5 Centimeters Per Second



The rate at which the size of my penis increases when listening to Pinback?


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 17, 2008)

^has to be (  )


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 17, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> _Do_ read One Piece, davey. I haven't told you wrong before, as you well know, and now I'm telling you it's very much worth catching up to.


TOO MUCH SHIT 


Kalam Mekhar said:


> Which anime are you talking about?
> 
> And @ OP: As with all long manga, start, and finishing will see to itself, if you've the time and the interest.


I've already too much to catch up on, and limited HDD space. 


Brother Wayne Kramer said:


> i'll stick to Beck.
> actually i've read the first 130 chapters of one piece.  damn good stuff. i'm just too far behind to be bothered to catch up.



BECK is ultimate win.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 17, 2008)

Anyone still read D.Gray-man and able to tell me if it's worth catching up to?  I dropped out pretty early around when Tiki ripped out Allen's heart.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 17, 2008)

Got my new shoes.


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 17, 2008)

^pics plz.

and i need new sneakers, my old shoes are falling apart 


Voynich said:


> Anyone still read D.Gray-man and able to tell me if it's worth catching up to?  I dropped out pretty early around when Tiki ripped out Allen's heart.



The story has been picking up greatly since that part. its very clear the manga will end soon, but its so awesome.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 17, 2008)

No digicam and there are no images online.


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 17, 2008)

but i saw them in webcam. nice choice 

more schoolwork to do I guess. this is starting to kill me inside


----------



## Voynich (Mar 17, 2008)

Ugh yes, schoolwork. I still need to do the Sartre essay and an essay about symbolism and simplification in an exposition I put together. =_=


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 17, 2008)

I really hated One Piece it was so much work every time I watched an episode or read a chapter it was just hard work. It has good comedic moments and decent characters but reptitive story no overall progression and rubbishy fights. Save yourself Davey don't do it...

I am regretting selling mo foals tickets for tonight now... I could do with the pick me up of a live show. But I needed the money and I got them for free so...


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 17, 2008)

Started watching Air Gear. Reminds me of Medarot and Beyblade a lot, even moreso because the main char is called Ikki. xD

It's real fucking echii, though.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 17, 2008)

I just found a Gary Husband album with every song being a cover of Allan Holdsworth:

ON PIANO. 

If I do not obtain this soon I will a'splode.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 17, 2008)

so guys, should I sleep for two hours, or read the first 9 issues of Hellblazer and watch Japanese cartoons, the decision is killing me.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 17, 2008)

That which is detrimental to your health is often much more interesting; so, the latter.


----------



## mow (Mar 17, 2008)

Alpha's body of work is just as eovactive as i imagined in my head. these gusy are so my fav band right now that i cant think of anything that i would rather spin for the next few weeks. It's like Telepopmusik had a threesome with Zero 7 and Frou Frou. This is the finest trip hop _ever_. so pretty~


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 17, 2008)

You'll grow out of it.


----------



## mow (Mar 17, 2008)

you said the same thing when i got into my ambience mood a year and half ago. nothing's changed.

_May_ is bliss <3


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 17, 2008)

Modest Mouse ring a bell?


----------



## mow (Mar 17, 2008)

You really haven't been following my photo gallery, have you?

Plus, i dont spin much MM. I really dont want to spring back into depression by spinning the lonesoem crowded west or it's a long drive.  Im rather pleased with my detatched mentality nowadays, thank you very much


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 17, 2008)

Nope. Fuck dA.


----------



## mow (Mar 17, 2008)

pft. whatever.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 17, 2008)

> Alpha's body of work is just as eovactive as i imagined in my head. these gusy are so my fav band right now that i cant think of anything that i would rather spin for the next few weeks. It's like Telepopmusik had a threesome with Zero 7 and Frou Frou. This is the finest trip hop _ever_. so pretty~





Gimme!..............


----------



## mow (Mar 17, 2008)

first, sample this!


----------



## mow (Mar 17, 2008)

​


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 17, 2008)

Sample down. MORE!

I never got around to watching that, actually =/

---

That's right peter, Fuck Science.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 17, 2008)

170 said:


> first, sample this!


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 17, 2008)

Sat in on a US vs England shouting match in Call of Duty 4. The brits kicked ass. So in the end we americans walked away with wounded pride. (Not like I really said anything as I don't have a mic nor desire to talk trash)


----------



## mow (Mar 17, 2008)

Alpha, ALPHA[/german vox over]

you'll both get it tomorrow =3


----------



## mow (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## Aruarian (Mar 17, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Sat in on a US vs England shouting match in Call of Duty 4. The brits kicked ass. So in the end we americans walked away with wounded pride. (Not like I really said anything as I don't have a mic nor desire to talk trash)



PC, 360 or PS3?


----------



## Perverse (Mar 17, 2008)

170 said:


> Alpha's body of work is just as eovactive as i imagined in my head. these gusy are so my fav band right now that i cant think of anything that i would rather spin for the next few weeks. It's like Telepopmusik had a threesome with Zero 7 and Frou Frou. This is the finest trip hop _ever_. so pretty~



Um, please up me some.


----------



## tgre (Mar 17, 2008)

Morning MD 

Have to thank you for the Vampire Weekend album Lamb, they sound fucking awesome... like Ramones + The Police smudged with a smidgen of "Beatles"-esque music.

Its addictive music.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Mar 17, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> But I am talking about specific series.
> 
> Which that you've seen would you rec to others? Which are guilty pleasures? Spill.


Ah. I see. I was unsure of what you meant o:
/has had to make an official list because of weak memory.

Have you seen _Cooking Master Boy_? Really old anime -- think Ranma 1/2 quality -- but it's an enjoyable story of a chef prodigy in the old days of dynasty China  Weirdest anime on my list goes to _Strange Dawn_, hands down. Two girls got transported to an alternate world where taking your socks off is considered as intercourse. I consider _Vandread_ as my guilty pleasure; mecha with ecchi.
....*stops naming obscure anime*


170 said:


> you'll both get it tomorrow =3


*puts self in list*


----------



## less (Mar 17, 2008)

The US version of The Office is actually quite brilliant 

Well done, Uncle Sam! One fer fourty!


----------



## tgre (Mar 17, 2008)

Steve Carrel carries.

Hard.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## less (Mar 17, 2008)

tiGer the Amplified said:


> Steve Carrel carries.
> 
> Hard.


I've just watched the pilot, but I think the receptionist in particular put on a good show. Part of the premise of the series is the whole office mostly just reacting to the boss anyway, y'know.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 17, 2008)

Rainn Wilson And John Krasinski carry quite a fucking load quite fucking well too, to be fair. It definitely works, whatever the case may be. Love it :3


----------



## Perverse (Mar 17, 2008)

less said:


> The US version of The Office is actually quite brilliant
> 
> Well done, Uncle Sam! One fer fourty!



I got bored of it after a few eps.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 17, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> PC, 360 or PS3?



PS3..................


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 17, 2008)

HOLY FUCKING SHIIIIIIIT.

I just heard my new FAVORITE musician. Hadrien Feraud!! OH, MY GOD!! This is some of the best stuff I've ever heard! Rivals Allan Holdsworth in terms of GARness.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 17, 2008)

Agreed... pimpage of this is in order.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 17, 2008)

Rainn ftw. I would love to see a Purple Rainn: Purple Rain completely redone, in the exact same way, with Rainn Wilson instead of Prince. 

re: Alpha: I am on the shortlist of people to send that to, yes?

re: Rahs: Seen Vandread. I'd say it falls into my guilty pleasure pile, for sure. As for Cooking Master Boy...Watch Yakitate Japan. I'm sure you'd love that one. 

And Strange Dawn...never seen any. Worth checking out? I could never get into El Hazard, so I am not sure most alternate universe shows work for me, but some do (e.g. Now and Then, Here and There is excellent, etc.).


----------



## Lamb (Mar 17, 2008)

tiGer the Amplified said:


> Morning MD
> 
> Have to thank you for the Vampire Weekend album Lamb, they sound fucking awesome... like Ramones + The Police smudged with a smidgen of "Beatles"-esque music.
> 
> Its addictive music.



You're welcome. :3



less said:


> The US version of The Office is actually quite brilliant
> 
> Well done, Uncle Sam! One fer fourty!



I think the strength of the show is that, while it is originally British, the writers didn't try and make an American attempt at British humor and, instead, focused on making an American show under the same premise.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 17, 2008)

American humor yay!  Eventually you have to run out of Brit humor to watch and occasionally we do it right.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah, the american The Office is a totally different kind of show than the British one.  I honestly think the american writers are just trying to make the most awkward situations they can.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 17, 2008)

American Office caters to the American crowd. I can't get into the British one... mainly because the humor makes no sense to me.

Though, I do like some British comedies like IT Crowd and the Young Ones.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 17, 2008)

i dig both equally as much.  

in other news, i wrote a review for the bedlam in goliath for the school paper today.  it's alright.  "the track goliath, in fact, has three Frank Zappa albums worth of _Freakout_." I thought it was pretty clever


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 17, 2008)

Good for ya, bro.


----------



## less (Mar 17, 2008)

Lamb said:


> I think the strength of the show is that, while it is originally British, the writers didn't try and make an American attempt at British humor and, instead, focused on making an American show under the same premise.


Exactomundo.


Gooba said:


> American humor yay!  Eventually you have to run out of Brit humor to watch and occasionally we do it right.


You'rre very right in that the US does it right every now and then (is one of those 30 Rock lovers you occasionally hear about). You are incorrect in that the British will ever run out of humor, though. That's like saying they'll eventually run out of great fucking bands; the last one fuels two new ones, renewable resource all around 

God bless Great Britain.


Cell said:


> American Office caters to the American crowd. I can't get into the British one... mainly because the humor makes no sense to me.
> 
> Though, I do like some British comedies like IT Crowd and the Young Ones.


Anyone who gives The Young Ones their due is more than OK in my book.


----------



## less (Mar 17, 2008)

How about Peep Show, Cata. You tried that bandwagon yet? Because I'd happily trade that series for pretty much anything shy of Monty Python.

EDIT: Also, no reason to DL anything: 

Just go to "channels->TV->whatever looks tempting".


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm also partial to Mr. Bean.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 17, 2008)

British humour ftw. Has anyone seen (and loved) Hot Fuzz?


----------



## less (Mar 17, 2008)

Perverse said:


> British humour ftw. Has anyone seen (and loved) Hot Fuzz?



Yes, yes and yes.

Nothing more to add, really, is there?


----------



## Gooba (Mar 18, 2008)

> You'rre very right in that the US does it right every now and then (is one of those 30 Rock lovers you occasionally hear about). You are incorrect in that the British will ever run out of humor, though. That's like saying they'll eventually run out of great fucking bands; the last one fuels two new ones, renewable resource all around


IYou're right, I just meant that eventually you'll have watched the old shows and need something to watch while waiting for more.  

I'm looking forward for Run Fatboy, Run by Pegg and company.  Hot Fuzz and Shaun of the Dead are two awesome movies and so I have high hopes.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 18, 2008)

I have Hot Fuzz on DVD. 

On my earlier point, I love Call of Duty 4. I've made it to Master Sergeant in 2 days and won various games for various teams. I can be anywhere from the superstar gamebreaker to kamikaze cannon fodder.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 18, 2008)

A few things.

How hilarious was it when the fat cop (Butterman?) had a brainfreeze? Man, the entire cinema was laughing their asses off at that. And when the Skinner bloke got gored through the mouth by the miniature turret. Fuck that was so goddamn funny.

One of my friends said he didn't like it afterwards. Like the other 7 guys who were watching it just looked at him like he was deluded or something.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 18, 2008)

The Prophet is around, just getting back into the swing of 10.5 hour work days, of pure physical labour.

Back aches, legs are sore, arms are tender and my feet need a good nights rest.

But...all is good at this moment in the Prophets world (minding a few huge issues just on the horizon), and I expect to have the scrapBook finished by the end of April.

Also, Peep Show is on my list Peter.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 18, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I have Hot Fuzz on DVD.
> 
> On my earlier point, I love Call of Duty 4. I've made it to Master Sergeant in 2 days and won various games for various teams. I can be anywhere from the superstar gamebreaker to kamikaze cannon fodder.


 
Before I lost my copy for like 2 months, I was like on my 3rd prestige and was in the top 10,000 players on Kill Death Ratio.  I was so proud that nerds would here whispers of my name in their dreams.

Then I lost it, and I was pushed way down far.  

But I beat Dave.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 18, 2008)

Holy shit, Ma$e mumbles almost the entire time in Mo Money, Mo Problems by Biggie.

Honestly, it sounds like he says "cooter" and "doodie".


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 18, 2008)

Damn, I need more ArtOfficial.  That shit is fucking glorious, I can't get enough of them when I give them a spin.  Good god, I'm going to order their EP soon, I hope.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 18, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Before I lost my copy for like 2 months, I was like on my 3rd prestige and was in the top 10,000 players on Kill Death Ratio.  I was so proud that nerds would here whispers of my name in their dreams.
> 
> Then I lost it, and I was pushed way down far.
> 
> But I beat Dave.



My roomate is a CoD beast.

No hacks, no cheating, just....waaaay to much skill, and understanding of the games foibles.

Duncan (also known as Nadrak) is one of the most impressive FPS players I have come across, and routinely gets accused of hacking, cheating and in one case, rampant assholery.

It is genuinely funny, to sit by and watch him mow through the Shipment map, in fact...it is like watching a Martial Arts expert beat on a room full of retarded kids.

*ED!*t: *ArtOfficial* are just.

Wow.

Speaking of the thread about pushing, deconstructing or re-arranging genres....


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 18, 2008)

It's amazing, but I think once video games became so prominent, skill became involved.

There are some people, be them smart, or even astronomically stupid, who just have something; the hand eye coordination, those lightning quick fingers, that nervous twitch that defies human speed, or some other such accent to their playing that they are just good.  My good friend of about 10 years, in my childhood, was so adept at playing games it was unbelievable.  It didn't matter what type, what console, how long he'd played or if the game was extremely difficult, he won, almost to the point of defieing convention.  It pissed me off at the time.

ArtOfficial are one band I seriously wish to support, in order for them to get off the ground in a musical sense.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 18, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Before I lost my copy for like 2 months, I was like on my 3rd prestige and was in the top 10,000 players on Kill Death Ratio.  I was so proud that nerds would here whispers of my name in their dreams.
> 
> Then I lost it, and I was pushed way down far.
> 
> But I beat Dave.



My individual skills are modest at best. I have way more deaths than kills last time I checked. But I pull a few game winning moves as I mentioned. I'm not much of a multiplayer guy. I grew up as more of an RPGamer.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 18, 2008)

Aye, I want *ArtOfficial* to keep doing stuff.

Unlike *LuciDream*...

and *the Villains*...and *the smalls*...and *WarsawpacK*...

Atleast Corb is still seriously rocking the shit out of the country scene.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 18, 2008)

It's the first EP and I sense a bright future.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 18, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> My individual skills are modest at best. I have way more deaths than kills last time I checked. But I pull a few game winning moves as I mentioned. I'm not much of a multiplayer guy. I grew up as more of an RPGamer.


 
I was a platformer for so long. 

I think I have that nervous twitch that allows me to pop off headshots with relative ease, which makes for good gaming, and bad converstions.



Catatonik said:


> Aye, I want *ArtOfficial* to keep doing stuff.
> 
> Unlike *LuciDream*...
> 
> ...


 
Corb Lund is wonderful.

You should add the Interseptuals.


----------



## less (Mar 18, 2008)

Seriously, Cata, I might not have said this strongly enough in the thread: "Horse Soldier!..." is so damn brilliant I don't know were to place my my ass when it's done.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 18, 2008)

Billy Bragg on Conan tonight!!


----------



## tgre (Mar 18, 2008)

What genre are ArtOfficial and are they any good?


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 18, 2008)

Hip Hop Jazz Fusion and they are orgasmic.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> But I beat Dave.



We've never even played against one another. =p

Besides, my K : D ratio pwns yours, bitch.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 18, 2008)

I once ended a Sabotage match in 2 minutes. I grabbed and ran the bomb and didn't get killed once. I lol'd pretty hard.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2008)

I once went 7 minutes of a match in TDM without getting killed once. I got in 3 UAV, Air-Strikes and Choppers. xD


----------



## tgre (Mar 18, 2008)

I need someone to pimp me this "ArtOfficial"



...


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 18, 2008)

I keep getting bad hands in Team Death Match. First time I sucked hard and second time I was god like but my team sucked. I scored higher than anyone else in the match and my team still lost.


----------



## sel (Mar 18, 2008)

Morning MD, how goes things?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2008)

I frequently go MVP in TDM, it's not that hard. I usually end up with a 3~6:1 K : D ratio. I prefer Domination, though. I do tend to dominate with my RPD. xD


----------



## tgre (Mar 18, 2008)

Ima Robot... what a sexy band xD

I like it already


----------



## tgre (Mar 18, 2008)

Morning sel 

How are things in English land?


----------



## mow (Mar 18, 2008)

De la soul's _The Future_... the beat is so cocoa butta <333 i dare say this is my fav beat ever


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2008)

I don't know which beat is my fave ever, but the one in Brother Ali's Forest Whitiker sure ranks in top.


----------



## mow (Mar 18, 2008)

win some lose some is pretty damn wicked too. Brother ali is premium shite 

whats up davey?


----------



## Audrey (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey everyone. My internet was dead for almost 24 hours and they finally fixed it. The last time I visited was from work.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 18, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I don't know which beat is my fave ever, but the one in Brother Ali's Forest Whitiker sure ranks in top.





			
				170 said:
			
		

> Brother ali is premium shite



Hell yeah.

I got into Ali after my love for Slug, and I haven’t been disappointed. The beat in _Forest Whitiker_ is indeed sweet -- Ali (like Slug) also has some awesome lyrics and a powerful flow. I really need to spin his stuff again, been far too long.

Also, I noticed people mentioning _Blackadder_ earlier..man, that show is probably the only thing that keeps my faith in television alive instead of dying a gruesome death. Such a hilarious show that _everyone_ should watch.


----------



## mow (Mar 18, 2008)

what do you do for a living aud?

EDIT: DREAM IN GREEN? =D

actually, brits maintain my belief that tv is still worth owning. lord how you people make it worthwhile.

Undisputed Truth is easily one of the best things last year. i cant wait for him to drop more. I love how angry he cn sound without losing it ala IT


----------



## Voynich (Mar 18, 2008)

Hmmm makes me wanna pull out my Blackadder boxset again. No time atm though D:


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 18, 2008)

I?ve always been green -- green with envy at how a supreme being such as Moe can possibly exist <3.

?It may also have something to do with wanting to help out NF?s bastard in the attic, the lovable but forsaken LD. You and the other literary geeks in the MD should come and hang there more, we're hungry for love over there and we sell our affection for coppers.

I actually haven?t seen much of American television -- only stuff like _Sunset Beach_, _American Idol_ and _The O.C_, all of which make me want to literally crush the television set with a hammer and then do an Irish jig on the shattered remains. Then again, there?s _Firefly_, which utterly rocked in every way possible?and was thus cancelled prematurely before even reaching a second season.

Figures.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 18, 2008)

i'm reviewing the new silver mount zion album for the paper.
hopefully i don't make an ass of myself.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 18, 2008)

> I actually haven’t seen much of American television -- only stuff like Sunset Beach, American Idol and The O.C, all of which make me want to literally crush the television set with a hammer and then do an Irish jig on the shattered remains. Then again, there’s Firefly, which utterly rocked in every way possible…and was thus cancelled prematurely before even reaching a second season.


Oh wow you picked some real winners there...

Firefly, The Wire, Office, Heroes, and Arrested Development all stand up to the best England has to offer.  We put out a ton of stuff, and 90% of it is horrible, but when you have volume like we do you get enough winners to keep you entertained.  Especially when you get 4 days of Stewert/Colbert, you're TV watching card can fill up quickly.

I know that Firefly isn't on anymore, but if you don't rewatch it enough to average 1 episode per week you are doing it wrong.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 18, 2008)

gooba, i know a chap named chris randell that looks an awful lot like you.  and you both have last names shared by guitar amplifier companies.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 18, 2008)

That is how I do aliases, first name Chris, last name a guitar amp company.  I wonder if anyone out there knows me as Chris Hartke, Chris Gretsch, or Chris Mackie.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 18, 2008)

how about chris vox?


----------



## Gooba (Mar 18, 2008)

Haha, I edited it once I got a better list of companies and that was the first one I added.  I think I like the sound of that one.

EDIT: replaced it in my post so you don't look silly.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 18, 2008)

it's pretty rad that you have an amp company for a last name.
my last name just means not working (fritz)


----------



## mow (Mar 18, 2008)

^ McDuff


----------



## Audrey (Mar 18, 2008)

170 said:


> what do you do for a living aud?



It's a secret. X3


----------



## Voynich (Mar 18, 2008)

I need to stay away from BMezine. I kinda want an implant but I doubt my body would take that if it won't even stand piercings. Then again...I did find a shop that does scarification near Arnhem so I might actually give that a try.


----------



## delirium (Mar 18, 2008)

If I wanted to buy an apron.. what store would I go to?


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 18, 2008)

Girly man wares.


----------



## delirium (Mar 18, 2008)

It's not for me.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2008)

Now now, you. Del is Azn, so he doesn't have enough penis to qualify as girly man.


----------



## delirium (Mar 18, 2008)

I got enough pussy though.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2008)

Paedo.

Since when you been penetrating the T-'tang, anyway?


----------



## delirium (Mar 18, 2008)

About the end of December. We're gonna kick it this weekend. I wanna get her little sister something though. T-chan said she made me something and she said her little sister started getting into cooking so I thought I'd return the favor and get her some cute little apron or something.

Anyway.. found the store I was looking for. Gotta run. Peace ya'll.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2008)

Just get her a vibrator. She'll thank you for it later.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 18, 2008)

I could go for cake. But I think it's time for bullets and carnage.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2008)

The cake is a lie, Yu.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 18, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Have you heard the new Atmosphere single yet? 'tis some gewd sheet.



I actually don?t think I have, I need to get right on that?what's the title?



> BA is ultimate win. Especially Flashheart in Black Adder Goes Forth.



Flashheart never fails to crack me up. Definitely one of the funniest characters on that show.



> I though pops was modding there?



Why he stopped.

Sucky news, I know -- both Less and Mori really helped the LD so much, and the only shame is that they couldn't stick around longer. Hopefully Less will still hang around there though.


----------



## sel (Mar 18, 2008)

> I though pops was modding there?



Tazmo has started to incorporate affirmative action <3


----------



## mow (Mar 18, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> The cake is a lie, Yu.



...​...


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 18, 2008)

Congrats Dream Brother.

now you will know all my secrets


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2008)

We all knew about the tail ages ago, Kix.


----------



## mow (Mar 18, 2008)

you're a go-go dancer!

EDIT: a go-go dancer with a tail!

davey; fine >(

doc; oh boy, have i got something that will make you giddy and warm and fuzzy inside. think Max richter, but a full ensemble with more focus on violin/cello instead of piano.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2008)

I meant Dream Brother, Moe. XD


----------



## Voynich (Mar 18, 2008)

DO WANT. That looks so awesome. Totally worth bleeding like a pig for. Now just a good design.


----------



## mow (Mar 18, 2008)

oh, i forgot he's black xD . the whole "i can read" and stuff. plus he's so well spoken!

eDIT; hah, blocked site. that means it's great stuff


----------



## Voynich (Mar 18, 2008)

xD  Any imagesites that aren't blocked for you? I'll upload the pic somewhere else


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2008)

It's pretty disgusting, and very non-appealing.


----------



## mow (Mar 18, 2008)

imageshack.us works luv.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 18, 2008)

You got no taste Daves. And no progressive bone in your body it seems.

Cut for blood and a naked guy


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2008)

I wish you many infections.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 18, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I wish you many infections.



And I wish you a boring marriage with a boring wife who does fuck all but watch Dr. Phil all day and whines about how much money you make to match your boring self.


----------



## mow (Mar 18, 2008)

damn, you can tell that wish is really from the bottom of L's heart xD

I think it's fantastic, painfull as fuck, but im an utter nutter love for aztic/inca thingies and so it's neat. but damn, that is drastic love >_<


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2008)

Hahahahahahahahha

Laura, Laura, Laura... Me and making money?


----------



## Voynich (Mar 18, 2008)

That's why you will have a whiney wife forever. With your obvious lack of skills and common sense you're gonna need all the help you can get. 

Hmmm I just wanna try it for once. Not that big cause I don't have the time or the wardrobe to go around bleeding like a pig for days. Just to see if I like it. And it looks better than branding which leaves those yucky brown mold scars and is far less reliable in healing evenly.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2008)

Plus that bulge is not very appealing, either.


----------



## mow (Mar 18, 2008)

This Isn't It

Doc; grb it now and tell me what you think. others; check thsi stunner now


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 18, 2008)

170 said:


> This Isn't It
> 
> Doc; grb it now and tell me what you think. others; check thsi stunner now



the is the most listenable Rachel's i've ever heard.  generally they make stuff that is ambient to the point that you can only get into it every couple weeks.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2008)

That _you_ can only get into once every couple of weeks? Damn, that must be some good shit.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 18, 2008)

i got the new Man Man album to review.  It's pretty good i think.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 18, 2008)

Moe, have you heard the Hostile Gospel remix? Talib and Blu on the same track, so you know it's fire.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey, all. 

I'll be on in a bit, I need to go masturbate on /d/.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2008)

Wtf, Pek? XD


----------



## delirium (Mar 18, 2008)

Do the Gorillaz have a new single out? I heard a track on the radio today that I've never heard before and the MC was incredible.


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 18, 2008)

delirium said:


> Do the Gorillaz have a new single out? I heard a track on the radio today that I've never heard before and the MC was incredible.


Not that I know of! Maybe it's a remix or summin... write/sing the song for me for identification purposes.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 18, 2008)

delirium said:


> Do the Gorillaz have a new single out? I heard a track on the radio today that I've never heard before and the MC was incredible.



They're makin' a movie.


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 18, 2008)

I thought that was just a behind the scenes thing... no new music for it or anything!?


----------



## delirium (Mar 18, 2008)

Niabingi said:


> Not that I know of! Maybe it's a remix or summin... write/sing the song for me for identification purposes.



I'd love to but I only caught the first verse and can't for the life of me remember what the MC was saying only that he'd said Gorillaz a few times and then Damon came on. Then I got out my car and went into the store. xD

All I know is that I've never heard this emcee before. At least.. I don't think I've ever heard this guy.



Lamb said:


> They're makin' a movie.



Yeah.. I saw that as I was looking around but I couldn't find any music for it. Only D-Sides.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 18, 2008)

I heard it was supposed to coincide with a new album (I think, I might just be hoping it does) but that everything is still in the planning process.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 18, 2008)

770 something kills, 996 deaths. Skillz


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2008)

On CoD4?

I have like 11k kills, 7.5k deaths.  Around 1.2/3k headshots.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 18, 2008)

I have 90 something headshots. I started playing sunday when I should have been studying for a test. I'd say I'm merely average on my own but my team record seems much better than my individual one.


----------



## spirishman (Mar 18, 2008)

i only have like 200 kills and 300 deaths, but i don't play often


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 18, 2008)

I've only been playing for 3 days and I'm a kamikaze gung ho on the ground fighter.


----------



## spirishman (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm a sniper myself


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 18, 2008)

I can only really snipe in Halo for some reason. In Call of Duty, I'm purely in the dirt.


----------



## spirishman (Mar 19, 2008)

we should get all the CoD MDers and play a game sometime


----------



## tgre (Mar 19, 2008)

I got 99 problems but a bitch aint one


----------



## spirishman (Mar 19, 2008)

I got 1 problem and its a bitch


----------



## tgre (Mar 19, 2008)

That must suck for you 

On the other hand, I found a dollar in my pants


----------



## Perverse (Mar 19, 2008)

tiGer the Amplified said:


> I got 99 problems but a bitch aint one



I don't like that song much.


----------



## tgre (Mar 19, 2008)

I hate that song with a vengeance, Jay-Z is on my "meh" list for artists


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 19, 2008)

170 said:


> Alpha, ALPHA[/german vox over]
> 
> you'll both get it tomorrow =3



You BUM!  I didn't get it tommorow.  I was awake 24 hours waiting for it and I didn't get it!  Sooooooooo depressed right now, I might jump off a ....

jk



delirium said:


> Do the Gorillaz have a new single out? I heard a track on the radio today that I've never heard before and the MC was incredible.



I don't even think they are a band anymore.  I thought Demon Days was there last album.


----------



## tgre (Mar 19, 2008)

Demon Days wasn't their last album...  
They're still sampling some tracks last time I heard 

HN, listen to some Vampire Weekend, your depression will be insta-cured


----------



## Perverse (Mar 19, 2008)

He's alright. I just never really felt his flow.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 19, 2008)

tiGer the Amplified said:


> I hate that song with a vengeance, Jay-Z is on my "meh" list for artists



I thought the Grey album version was alright.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 19, 2008)

lolol, the only actual member of Gorillaz is Damon. :3

As long as he doesn't piss off the cartoonist Gorillaz can always go on. X3


----------



## tgre (Mar 19, 2008)

I havent listened to the Grey album @ Yu but I have a lot of random singles in my folder... what songs are in that album?


----------



## Lamb (Mar 19, 2008)

pretty much the entire black album. : /

I didn't really think The Grey Album was that great. 

I just don't think the mash-up worked that well.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 19, 2008)

It was average, IMO. Danger Mouse & Jemini was way better.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 19, 2008)

has anyone heard about this Pokemone thing in Chile?  kids are having public orgies.  it's confusing.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 19, 2008)

Link, BWK?


----------



## tgre (Mar 19, 2008)

POKEMON? ORGIES?

THESE TWO MUST GO WELL TOGETHER


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 19, 2008)

Drink Malk.


----------



## tgre (Mar 19, 2008)

EETS FILLD WIF CALSHEE-YUM!


----------



## Perverse (Mar 19, 2008)

You guys need to check out Fleet Foxes. I think a pimp may come later tonight, sans write-up.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 19, 2008)

morning MD


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 19, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I have 90 something headshots. I started playing sunday when I should have been studying for a test. I'd say I'm merely average on my own but my team record seems much better than my individual one.


I'mma headshot honcho. 


spirishman said:


> i only have like 200 kills and 300 deaths, but i don't play often


I do, and I'm pretty good at it. XD

'cept now, because I started playing with the M60 for the exp. That thing kicks like a fucking mule.


Lord Yu said:


> I've only been playing for 3 days and I'm a kamikaze gung ho on the ground fighter.


You'd be a pretty easy target. Watch out for the clicks.


spirishman said:


> I'm a sniper myself


Nub.


Lord Yu said:


> I can only really snipe in Halo for some reason. In Call of Duty, I'm purely in the dirt.


Fuck Halo. 


spirishman said:


> we should get all the CoD MDers and play a game sometime


Only if they all have it on 360.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 19, 2008)

Perverse said:


> You guys need to check out Fleet Foxes. I think a pimp may come later tonight, sans write-up.



This is an amazing, affecting band. I love the EP's, and can't wait for the full album in a few months. Every song is truly august and moving; the vocals are just awash in reverb. I love it. I see the hype around these guys reaching critical mass soon.

Has anyone else heard the Death Cab For Cutie song that was released yesterday, "I Will Possess Your Heart?"  It surprised the bejesus out of me. The first half of the song is a spacey, post-punk inflected Can groove that lasts for four minutes, but could easily have gone for 14. For the first time, after almost a decade, Death Cab For Cutie have impressed me.


----------



## Gurbik (Mar 19, 2008)

Perverse said:


> You guys need to check out Fleet Foxes. I think a pimp may come later tonight, sans write-up.


 

I listened to a couple songs after pitchfork said they were all that, and i found them kinda lacking the best part was the lyrical harmonies but other then that it felt kinda empty to me. theres much better folk/anti folk out there  imo 


also anyone heard the new be your own pet yet? we wants its.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 19, 2008)

hey, my friend wants me to give her an Elliott Smith album, and I can't choose which to give. 

I've narrowed it down to Either/Or and Elliott Smith, but can't choose which to give her, should I man up and give her both?

Or would that make me look too nervous? X3


----------



## Gurbik (Mar 19, 2008)

give er both       .


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 19, 2008)

nah, give her either/or.
if her heart hasn't melted by the end of it, she may very well not have a heart.

edit: everyone read this nonsense


----------



## Audrey (Mar 19, 2008)

There's 777 threads in the pimp section. X3


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 19, 2008)

tiGer the Amplified said:


> Demon Days wasn't their last album...
> They're still sampling some tracks last time I heard



Sampling tracks but not producing albums! But really, I remember reading Damon was going to work on another project.  Shouldn't have kicked Del from the group and maybe he could've made more albums.



> HN, listen to some Vampire Weekend, your depression will be insta-cured



Slipped into even more depression! Great!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 19, 2008)

JERUSALEM IF I FORGET YOU~


----------



## Lamb (Mar 19, 2008)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Sampling tracks but not producing albums! But really, I remember reading Damon was going to work on another project.  Shouldn't have kicked Del from the group and maybe he could've made more albums.
> 
> 
> 
> Slipped into even more depression! Great!



Yeah but Blur hasn't broken up and they haven't produced anything since 2003, doesn't mean they can't produce anything new any time.


----------



## sel (Mar 19, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> JERUSALEM IF I FORGET YOU~



AND DID THOSE FEET IN ANCIENT TIME

After having neglected them for ages - I've redoscovered my undying love for the Innocence Mission - thoguh all I have is "We walked in song." Could any of you _Hook a brother up_, as the colloquialism goes.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 19, 2008)

_And I'll fight with all of my heart, and all a' my soul, and all a' my might _


----------



## sel (Mar 19, 2008)

I've never heard matiyashu actually.

Oh - and will be sending around _Befriended_ some time soon :3


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Please tell me at least one of you guys DLed my Hadrien Feraud pimp.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 19, 2008)

Lamb said:


> Yeah but Blur hasn't broken up and they haven't produced anything since 2003, doesn't mean they can't produce anything new any time.



The second Graham Coxon left, they ceased to be a legitimate band.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 19, 2008)

Jove said:


> The second Graham Coxon left, they ceased to be a legitimate band.



meh, I only ever liked Leisure and Parklife.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 19, 2008)

Lamb said:


> meh, I only ever liked Leisure and Parklife.



 A life not devoted to the American version of _Modern Life Is Rubbish_? That happens?! 

Really though, Blur with Graham Coxon made albums such as _Parklife_; without him, they made the abhorrent _Think Tank_. Albarn left to his own devices is a dangerous thing.


----------



## azuken (Mar 19, 2008)

I kind of want some trance.... Listening to Alice Deejay and it makes me want some...


Whats everyone up to?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 19, 2008)

The Linkin Park shoutbox on last.fm is somewhere I go if I need to laugh.

It never disapoints.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 19, 2008)

I go to the Paris Hilton shoutbox.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 19, 2008)

Now that's something I need to see.

I need moar metal, too, I need new stuffs.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 19, 2008)

Burzum's shoutbox is hilarious.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 19, 2008)

AAh the Bumzur thing. I lol'd so hard when I first saw that.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

I got tired of the last.fm shoutboxes fast. I just go to youtube and watch videos by Pruane2Forever.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 19, 2008)

But don't you just love hearing about the br00tality of Paris Hilton?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 19, 2008)

I did lol

I just found out my Of Natural History was JUST NOW sent from the store.  They say it takes 5 days to send it, but they don't say it takes a week just to process the damn request.  

Not to mention nothing concerning my Nothing Show CD.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 19, 2008)

Doc or Yu: Any chance of uploading me some Idiot Flesh, sans Nothing Show?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 19, 2008)

I successfully uploaded half of the discography, and attempted all of it.  What's wrong with you?  

Yes I will, because they are simply one of the greatest bands ever, and Fancy is one of my favorite albums ever.  It may take some time, but if someone else can find them...


----------



## Perverse (Mar 19, 2008)

Jove said:


> This is an amazing, affecting band. I love the EP's, and can't wait for the full album in a few months. Every song is truly august and moving; the vocals are just awash in reverb. I love it. I see the hype around these guys reaching critical mass soon.


I believe the album has leaked, though I don't have it yet.


Lamb said:


> hey, my friend wants me to give her an Elliott Smith album, and I can't choose which to give.
> 
> I've narrowed it down to Either/Or and Elliott Smith, but can't choose which to give her, should I man up and give her both?
> 
> Or would that make me look too nervous? X3



Either/Or.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 19, 2008)

Doc: Thanks, mate.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm trying to bid for Fancy on ebay right now. 

If I win this, I'm going to be done buying CDs for awhile.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 19, 2008)

It is the black knight.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 20, 2008)

@Shawn, you got any Okkervil River?


----------



## Perverse (Mar 20, 2008)

No. D: I really need some to improve my indieness.

But, I have gotten into Spoon, Fleet Foxes and Beirut this week.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 20, 2008)

Don't really know Fleet Foxes.

Spoon's Kill The Moonlight was good, but other than that they've always been kind of mediocre in my opinion.

Beirut is very enjoyable

And I sent you Okkervil River's Black Sheep Boy.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 20, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'm trying to bid for Fancy on ebay right now.
> 
> If I win this, I'm going to be done buying CDs for awhile.



You should have _bought_ the one I linked you a couple weeks ago and you'd probably wind up spending less. You'd also have it already.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2008)

Japanese hardcore punk is so hard to find. >_<''


----------



## delirium (Mar 20, 2008)

What a coincidence.. I just requested some Yellow Machinegun in the request thread.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 20, 2008)

Lamb said:


> Don't really know Fleet Foxes.
> 
> Spoon's Kill The Moonlight was good, but other than that they've always been kind of mediocre in my opinion.
> 
> ...



I love you. Fleet Foxes is weird, minimalist baroque pop. I have Ga Ga Ga Ga Ga. I quite liked it, to be honest. Britt's a cool vocalist.

Thanks for Okkervil River, I can feel my blood infused with indieness already. 

EDIT: Sending Fleet Foxes to you now. =D


----------



## Lamb (Mar 20, 2008)

I will admit, Spoon does have an amazing vocalist, and will confess that I haven't even listened to Ga Ga Ga Ga Ga, but albums like Girls Can Tell and Gimme Fiction bored the shit out of me, though I really want A Series of Sneaks.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 20, 2008)

I haven't heard any other Spoon, to be perfectly honest. But I quite enjoyed Ga Ga Ga Ga Ga.

Sent Fleet Foxes your way. Tell me what you think.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 20, 2008)

Lamb said:


> I will admit, Spoon does have an amazing vocalist, and will confess that I haven't even listened to Ga Ga Ga Ga Ga, but albums like Girls Can Tell and Gimme Fiction bored the shit out of me, though I really want A Series of Sneaks.



If you haven't listened to Gax5, then you have to, and it should change your opinion of Spoon. _Ga Ga Ga Ga Ga_ is, simply put, one of the finest indie albums of the decade.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 20, 2008)

I like this Jove character.


----------



## mow (Mar 20, 2008)

JUNO WAS SO CUTE T____________________T


----------



## Lamb (Mar 20, 2008)

170 said:


> JUNO WAS SO CUTE T____________________T



I know right? T___________________T


----------



## sel (Mar 20, 2008)

Fucking Hell
My best mate & I had agreed to go see it one day and then that day we'd just talk about shit and  get stuff off our shests, proper DMC kinda stuff yeah cause he's gonig thrrough a lot now and at the time I was

Then his mum decides to ground him. Talk about eugh


----------



## mow (Mar 20, 2008)

SRSLY. WTF. EVEY SCEN SHE WAS WALKIN WITH HER BOWLING BALL TUMMY. HER FORWNY FACY OR JUST INANE NATURE. ADORABLE. T____T

AND THE MUSIC T______T *goes to ost thread*


----------



## Lamb (Mar 20, 2008)

170 said:


> SRSLY. WTF. EVEY SCEN SHE WAS WALKIN WITH HER BOWLING BALL TUMMY. HER FORWNY FACY OR JUST INANE NATURE. ADORABLE. T____T
> 
> AND THE MUSIC T______T *goes to ost thread*



I should reup that. 

Seriously, enough people have been demanding it. T_______T


----------



## mow (Mar 20, 2008)

honestly, qwhat a lvoely, lovely movie. Just gagagagagagaa all over it. the girl sittingn next to me kept on nuddging me "ISNT THAT SO CUTESY WUTSY? " and im all like " I KNOW " and she's all "I LVOE HER HAIR " and Im "I LOVER HER CLOTHES " and then whimpering and aaaawwwwwing and oooohing the entirity of the showing xD


170 said:


> doc; oh boy, have i got something that will make you giddy and warm and fuzzy inside. think Max richter, but a full ensemble with more focus on violin/cello instead of piano.





			
				170 said:
			
		

> [MF]



>( @ Doc.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 20, 2008)

170 said:


> honestly, qwhat a lvoely, lovely movie. Just gagagagagagaa all over it. the girl sittingn next to me kept on nuddging me "ISNT THAT SO CUTESY WUTSY? " and im all like " I KNOW " and she's all "I LVOE HER HAIR " and Im "I LOVER HER CLOTHES " and then whimpering and aaaawwwwwing and oooohing the entirity of the showing xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm still sad that it only won Best Screenplay. 

Academy still hates comedies D:


----------



## Perverse (Mar 20, 2008)

170 said:


> JUNO WAS SO CUTE T____________________T





Lamb said:


> I know right? T___________________T





170 said:


> SRSLY. WTF. EVEY SCEN SHE WAS WALKIN WITH HER BOWLING BALL TUMMY. HER FORWNY FACY OR JUST INANE NATURE. ADORABLE. T____T
> 
> AND THE MUSIC T______T *goes to ost thread*





170 said:


> honestly, qwhat a lvoely, lovely movie. Just gagagagagagaa all over it. the girl sittingn next to me kept on nuddging me "ISNT THAT SO CUTESY WUTSY? " and im all like " I KNOW " and she's all "I LVOE HER HAIR " and Im "I LOVER HER CLOTHES " and then whimpering and aaaawwwwwing and oooohing the entirity of the showing xD


Jeez, look at you two indietards. >_>

I loved it too.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 20, 2008)

i saw Juno like a month ago

jesus, get the with the times 

In all seriousness, i adored the movie outright, though the band name dropping was inherently annoying. I counted, well, alot! And though the Melvins fan boy in me jiggled about in absolute glee, it was still a bit...meh. Regardless, the movie was a beautiful slab of humanity, reluctancy and for a change it was wonderful to see someone willingly give up a child for adoption in a movie with it's affects on the mother. Was absolutely delightful

Also, i just pimped one of my top 10 albums of all time ~_~


----------



## mow (Mar 20, 2008)

wicked pimp Dave =3

I liked the name dropping, all of us do it all the time, and plus a sonic youth mention? that's damn A+ in my book 

man, The Millenium is so much soulful than The Beatles. It's such a shame these guys never got any proper limelight. as well crafted and elegant aspsychadellic  60's pop as could ever be


----------



## Cax (Mar 20, 2008)

Yo                                      .


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2008)

The actress that played Juno is indeed highly tappable.


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 20, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> The actress that played Juno is indeed highly tappable.



Ellen Page?

She was great in Hard Candy. 

Hasn't seen Juno


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2008)

That's the one. So god damn cute. <3


----------



## sel (Mar 20, 2008)

Page is a cutie indeed <3


----------



## Bubbles (Mar 20, 2008)

Hello all, thought i'd pop in, it's almost easter holiday, woohoo. (i'm so tired i just want to sleep for 4 days).

In other news my boobs are annoying


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2008)

Want me to take care of them for you, Andrea? 


I'm on the first day of my five-day weekend.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> The actress that played Juno is indeed highly tappable.



Just what I thought. She is a loliphile's fantasy.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 20, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> The actress that played Juno is indeed highly tappable.


She lacks a lot bodywise.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2008)

So's your face, Paul.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 20, 2008)

Be original, Dave.


----------



## Bubbles (Mar 20, 2008)

Who is Juno?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2008)

The movie, Andrea.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2008)

Bubbles said:


> Who is Juno?



Who's on first?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 20, 2008)

170 said:


> man, The Millenium is so much soulful than The Beatles. It's such a shame these guys never got any proper limelight.



That does tend to happen when a band releases one album, refuses to tour, and then breaks up.

Even if it is a magnificent album resplendent with beautiful harmonies.


----------



## Bubbles (Mar 20, 2008)

Juno is a film? Oh.

*I have no idea probably haven't been to the cinema in over a year*

Ah well I must go back to work.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2008)

It's about a chick who gets knocked up. 

I touched myself in the theater.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2008)

Weren't you dissapointed when it turned out she didn't have a penis?


----------



## Cax (Mar 20, 2008)

A microphone has grown out of my wrist bone/ Ive lost control of my vocal tone spittin this sick poem/  Im possessed by hip hops delivering spirit, and i fear it cause my hand is constantly scribblin lyrics/


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2008)

I let you lick the lolly-pop


----------



## Audrey (Mar 20, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]N-_HMcCYKog[/YOUTUBE]

lol


----------



## Lamb (Mar 20, 2008)

Here I am back home again
I'm here to rest
All they ask is where I've been
Knowing I've been West

I'm the family's unowned boy
Golden curls of envied hair
Pretty girls with faces fair
See the shine in the Black Sheep Boy

If you love me, let me live in peace
Please understand
That the black sheep can wear the golden fleece
And hold a winning hand

I'm the family's unowned boy
Golden curls of envied hair
Pretty girls with faces fair
See the shine in the Black Sheep Boy

I'm the family's unowned boy
Golden curls of envied hair
Pretty girls with faces fair
See the shine in the Black Sheep Boy


Any Tim Hardin fans? 

I only know Okkervil River's version of this song, but the amount of beauty in the lyrics makes me want to get into the guys music. Is it as amazing as the cover is?


----------



## mow (Mar 20, 2008)

Jove said:


> That does tend to happen when a band releases one album, refuses to tour, and then breaks up.
> 
> Even if it is a magnificent album resplendent with beautiful harmonies.



Which should; if anything; cause them to become a urban legend that little indie boys and girls will utter late at night, voices ripe with awe and wonder.

which doesnt seem to be the case, and i am baffled at the reason why.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 20, 2008)

170 said:


> Which should; if anything; cause them to become a urban legend that little indie boys and girls will utter late at night, voices ripe with awe and wonder.
> 
> which doesnt seem to be the case, and i am baffled at the reason why.



Not enough little indie bands worship them the way they do The Beatles and The Smiths.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Weren't you dissapointed when it turned out she didn't have a penis?



Nah, I just imagined she did have one.


----------



## sel (Mar 20, 2008)

> Not enough little indie bands worship them the way they do The Beatles and The Smiths.


I've heard 2 songs by the Beatles and all I know of The Smiths is that Johnny Marr (MM bitches ) used to guitar for them


----------



## Lamb (Mar 20, 2008)

sél said:


> I've heard 2 songs by the Beatles and all I know of The Smiths is that Johnny Marr (MM bitches ) used to guitar for them



and you're a little indie band? 

and you're missing out on both bands, as both are really fun. 

and you've never heard of Morrissey?


----------



## sel (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm a one man indie band with my guitar, ukulele, piano and flute (Though i can only like do a few notes on it xD). Except I can't sing and have no musical talent whatsoever.

Course I'm not a band - but was just commenting on the two artists. Yes I know I'm missing out xD

Heard _of_ Morrissey, but not their things


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 20, 2008)

I adore The Smiths.

You must check 'em out, Selly.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 20, 2008)

170 said:


> Which should; if anything; cause them to become a urban legend that little indie boys and girls will utter late at night, voices ripe with awe and wonder.
> 
> which doesnt seem to be the case, and i am baffled at the reason why.



It's not weird enough, I postulate. It's just a beautiful pop record, and urban legends are usually reserved for bands like White Noise and the United States of America.

And Nuggets fomented interest in mod, garage and freakbeat, and _Begin_ doesn't really fit into any of those subcultures. The Millennium were overlooked even by revised history. There's more interest in what was going on in Brazil and France in '68 right now than our own obscure baroque pop progenitors.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2008)

Audrey said:


> You should have _bought_ the one I linked you a couple weeks ago and you'd probably wind up spending less. You'd also have it already.


 
I did, that one is called The Nothing Show.  This is Fancy.

See how the names are different?


----------



## sel (Mar 20, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> I adore The Smiths.
> 
> You must check 'em out, Selly.



Yeah?

They've been on my 'get round to listen to' list.

Oh - and Talked to Nia today and you came up - she genuinely thought you were from the USA due to your posting habits.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 20, 2008)

So I failed at life again. I went outside ate alone at a sports bar and blew 15 bucks.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> So I failed at life again. I went outside ate alone at a *sports bar* and blew 15 bucks.


 
There's your problem.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 20, 2008)

I wanted wings.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2008)

Well, I guess it's better than going to Hooters by yourself. 

I have the same problem, though, I don't know what to do.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 20, 2008)

s?l said:


> Yeah?
> 
> They've been on my 'get round to listen to' list.
> 
> Oh - and Talked to Nia today and you came up - she genuinely thought you were from the USA due to your posting habits.



Hahah, I guess I really can?t be surprised. Now that Uni is over for a few weeks I fear that I may become even worse?save me, Abbas Potter.

And I?ve always hated going to a sports bar -- the kind of people that hang around there (at least in my area, anyway) always aggravate me. Local Pool bar/club is far better <3.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 20, 2008)

It was basically a chain restaurant with lots of large TVs. Watched college basketball and lol'd at CNN. How does a woman get stung to death by a stingray while sunbathing?


----------



## mow (Mar 20, 2008)

haha, silly americans.

i really want someone to just lounge on the couchand watch old b&w godzilla flicks with right now . it's been so fucking long since that feeling has showed it face around

nthingg soundsquite as good as the black procession's _2_ atm.


----------



## sel (Mar 20, 2008)

I've only seen half of the new one - but it had Jean Reno <3


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2008)

I need me a girl I can lounge around and watch old Godzilla with; now that would be awesome.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 20, 2008)

Godzilla movies are cool, but I don't know if you're my type since you're such a prog whore. X3


----------



## sel (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't know if you're my type since you're such a whore 

Mua ha ha


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2008)

It's true.

Edit; Oh shit, unintentional epic combo.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 20, 2008)

s?l said:


> I don't know if you're my type since you're such a whore
> 
> Mua ha ha



I'm not a man whore, so that rules me out anyway. X3

I think you were talking to me.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2008)

Well, I was going to assert my Prog Whoreness, but Abbas beat me, and then...

roffles


----------



## mow (Mar 20, 2008)

fuck the new one. im talking abotu the old b&w ones, the ones fox tv used to show around 4 am in the morning afetr all the tv infomorioals were over. wit h the shite dubbing where godzilla has her little boy taggign along and she has a mudfest throwdow nwith king geedrah and stuff. those ones had everything, character development, style, swageer, finess. it had it all. proper film making as could be. plus watching them after 2 bottles of cheap red wine and smokign a fat New orleans joint? cant get better than that.

ahhhh, emo moe


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 20, 2008)

*MOTHRA* ..................................


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2008)

Mothra was the manifestation of my love for bugs when I was a child, he was my favorite monster from all of the Godzilla movies.  My Aunt had like a million VHS tapes, and everytime I'd go over there, I'd pick some really old movie and watch it.

Good times, I'd say.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2008)

Mothra. Why does that remind me of some cheesy comedy? Was it Wayne's World?


----------



## sel (Mar 20, 2008)

I was talking to you Auds XD

Much love for Emo-ham-head


----------



## Perverse (Mar 20, 2008)

It's Bad Friday.


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 20, 2008)

Perverse said:


> It's Bad Friday.


_*Pagan!*_


----------



## sel (Mar 20, 2008)

Ooh Controversial 
I dont get all the hate, even though I'm not one myself I love christians for three reasons

- Christmas (Mince pies <33)
- Lent (Pancake day)
- Easter (4 day weekend, chocolate eggs)


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2008)

-flaunts smile-


----------



## sel (Mar 20, 2008)

No match for my brace face you are young man


----------



## Perverse (Mar 20, 2008)

s?l said:


> Ooh Controversial
> I dont get all the hate, even though I'm not one myself I love christians for three reasons
> 
> - Christmas (Mince pies <33)
> ...



I was just joking. I was a Christian. The bad thing about Easter (and XMas) is that I have to go to church.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2008)

s?l said:


> No match for my brace face you are young man



Bitch please. My toothy smile and blond beard whoop yo ass back to Africa.


----------



## sel (Mar 20, 2008)

Lol - fair point I guess xD

And blackbears owns all Davey


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2008)

I keep trying to start my FF, but I can't get past the first few sentences.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2008)

Ask Laura. She has loads of experience reading ff about transformers fingering each others spark and shit.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 20, 2008)

Easter, Christmas, and all these fucking commercial holidays really put an edge on my already sharp temper. The gluttony, pomposity and stupidity of the whole farce stands as proof of Christianities fall, and the ability of marketing to sell anything (including a fat white dude all in red, who sneaks down chimneys to give little kids 'presents')


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2008)

The latter is all Coca Cola, baby.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2008)

FF = Another victim of internet laziness a.k.a. Flash Fiction

It's the lil' contest in the LD to spice up the populace; I haven't done one in some time, so I decided to try my hand at it, to very poor results, I'd say.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2008)

Celebrity Apprentice is on nao!


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 20, 2008)

"Karen you're amazing. Now get the hell out! "

I loved that part.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 21, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> "Karen you're amazing. Now get the hell out! "
> 
> I loved that part.



Sounds like me after doing a girl.

"Wow, this is great! Now, get out!"


Also, I must say, as much as I'm trying to deny it, it's hard to denounce Like a Rolling Stone as the greatest song of all time.

:\


----------



## Audrey (Mar 21, 2008)

That's a great song.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 21, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> FF = Another victim of internet laziness a.k.a. Flash Fiction
> 
> It's the lil' contest in the LD to spice up the populace; I haven't done one in some time, so I decided to try my hand at it, to very poor results, I'd say.



I was wondering when you were going to jump back in. Your last one was slick. Mr Del/Abbas/Moe/Less should also go for it, they write _really_ well from what I've seen. 



> That's a great song.



Aye, Dylan <3.

Although I have songs that I love far more, that one is always a classic to return to every now and then.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 21, 2008)

Ah, congrats on modship, Dream Brother. moe is flat out one of the best I've seen.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 21, 2008)

MD ist krieg.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 21, 2008)

Maybe, I should bullshit something for the flash fic. I've been meaning to for awhile.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 21, 2008)

I just read some year old posts in the Metal Thread.

NF, what did you do to me?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 21, 2008)

Cell said:


> Also, I must say, as much as I'm trying to deny it, it's hard to denounce Like a Rolling Stone as the greatest song of all time.
> 
> :\



Hmmmm....

"Like a Rolling Stone" is clearly not the greatest song of all time. The only people who truly believe that are baby boomers, a myopic, reprehensible, rapacious peoples with a deformed, generational Asperger's, listening to the same 85 songs for 40 continuous years.

I'm willing to admit that maybe I'm just really great, but that was't that hard.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 21, 2008)

Ugh... I need sleep. Night guys! *blows kisses to all of you*


----------



## Cax (Mar 21, 2008)

@Moe:


----------



## mow (Mar 21, 2008)

i see your inneudo, and I raise you with the founding _member_ of the glorious five year plan!



Garth ennis is having so much fun with The Boys more than any other comic he's worked on through the ages. It's like he's just lettign loose, just like Miller with his ape-shit All Star Batman. You are missing out if you arent reading this number.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 21, 2008)

The phallic image of that fat bastard will live in my mind forever.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 21, 2008)

For the love of God, stop!


----------



## Cax (Mar 21, 2008)

Im only just unzipping my fly, keep the pics comin moe


----------



## Lamb (Mar 21, 2008)

D:

What issue does that guy appear in? D:


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 21, 2008)

*SENDO*
........................


----------



## Perverse (Mar 21, 2008)

Is awesome?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 21, 2008)

Is back.

And yes.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 21, 2008)

I haven't read past about HnI 800. =/


----------



## Voynich (Mar 21, 2008)

Fucking snow D:


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2008)

Is the one-shot out, Mike?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 21, 2008)

Click This

I WANT PIZZA


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 21, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> *SENDO*
> ........................



I had an utterly shameless moment of raw and untamed geeky delight when I saw this on the latest scan and heard about the one-shot news. 

A dose of Sendo should be part of any healthy diet.

Oh, and cheers, Perverse.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2008)

Makes me want to see the Jolt Smash.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 21, 2008)

Reminds me to get back to Ippo.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 21, 2008)

I love how the 80s is remembered for pop. Just goes to show how the mainstream lacks the artistic integrity to recognize the amazing underground pop/punk/alt/metal bands that made the 80s fucking AWESOME.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 21, 2008)

Urfaust makes me think how much I need more dark and somber orchestral music.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 21, 2008)

i just spent 4 hours sorting out my music

OCD is such a pain


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2008)

xD

I'm glad I'm not that way about my music. I am about my manga images, though. Each of them needs to be good and numbered in a specific way. >.>


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah, I organize all of my music. I have to get the artwork, the correct genre, etc...


----------



## sel (Mar 21, 2008)

I love not giving a fuck about anything <3


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 21, 2008)

well, when you have the amount of digital music i do, it becomes paramount


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 21, 2008)

tttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Perverse (Mar 21, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> i just spent 4 hours sorting out my music
> 
> OCD is such a pain



I know, I do it all the time.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 21, 2008)

Found a great new brutal death metal band called "Neoandertals". It's a guy on a heavily distorted bass and and a chick on ultra fast drums.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm extremely bored.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 21, 2008)

I am slightly angry.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 21, 2008)

Why is that? X3


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 21, 2008)

I am slightly perterbed, rather tired, kinda euphoric and probably insane.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 21, 2008)

Bad day of gaming. Connection errors, annoying voicemasks, and ghetto parties.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 21, 2008)

"If people hear my real voice, they might come kidnap me and rape me."


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't have a mic. Not that I'd have anything to say. I also only won one match. I was on my way to a second victory but the connection conked out and everyone had a seizure and the game ended.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 21, 2008)

The CoD 4 servers often have extremely prevelant lag-out issues, at odd times and without any sort of notice.  I've almost subjected myself to it, but then I stopped for awhile; when I get back on, I'm sure it'll piss me off again.

Mics are usually only interesting to have it you know the people, but there are some pretty cool people amidst the annoying whiny children, the red necks, the misandrist girls and the really heavy breathing people.  It is rare, but not unheard of.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 21, 2008)

I've heard quite a few interesting conversations. My biggest problem is the horrible matchmaking. I get matched with players more than twice my rank all the time and sometimes I get dropped into matches that are almost over.  I suddenly drop in and bam it's over.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 21, 2008)

They've never really overcome that, they have a problem with the matchmaking; it doesn't exist. 

I usually do fine, because I'm a loser and play it all the time, but when you see level 3 players paired with 55, 3rd Prestige Mode something is amiss.  And the fact that they drop you in the game with _30 seconds remaining_ is rediculous.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 21, 2008)

Holy shit. X, I love you for name-dropping Pruane2Forever. Fucking hilaaaarious! XD

And my gf can't stand his voice, and thinks he's the ugliest person alive, so she can't stand it when I'm watching his vids. Which cracks me up, as anything that irks her, seriously amuses me. XD

/loving it


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 21, 2008)

He's cool as hell, dude! I love him. I don't make fun of him, though, I'm not one of the youtube trolls.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm an occasional youtube troll.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 21, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Holy shit. X, I love you for name-dropping Pruane2Forever. Fucking hilaaaarious! XD
> 
> And my gf can't stand his voice, and thinks he's the ugliest person alive, so she can't stand it when I'm watching his vids. Which cracks me up, as anything that irks her, seriously amuses me. XD
> 
> /loving it



I laughed. X3


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 21, 2008)

My new sig makes my penis stand up.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 21, 2008)

If you guys like YouTube vids, watch the Guild. Shit is hilarious.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh hell yes.

So, I just now saw the daily reapings from the mailbox, and two of my CDs arrived today; The Nothing Show and Of Natural History.  Pics to gloat shall follow promptly.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 21, 2008)

I wish I had money to buy CDs. So far this week I've only bought Hadrien Feraud's self titled, I FINALLY got the Pax Cecilia's EP and a ton of solo stuff my drummer bud has done.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 21, 2008)

I got the Alcest/Angmar _Tristesse Hivernale/Aux Fun?railles du Monde..._ split CD today in the mail.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 21, 2008)

I got nothing in the mail.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 21, 2008)

I usually don't, but today is a good day.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 21, 2008)

I got junk mail.


----------



## azuken (Mar 21, 2008)

I was at my buddys show last night, and went to a donut shop down the street. There was a movie theatre next door. It plays hentai on fridays. Im excited for when I turn 18, I want to check it out just to see.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 21, 2008)

That sounds hilarious. I'd go in and shout TENTACLES DICKGIRLS AND SHIT ROCKETS! OH MY!


----------



## azuken (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeah, less then 2 months and im going to probably do soemthing like that. Stand at the back and go. "WHEN DOES THE FUCKING TENTACLE RAPE HAPPEN!!!" Or me and a buddy will start a tentacle rape chant.

Im actually really excited for that.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 22, 2008)

You guys get all the good theaters, all I gots is the generic ones.


----------



## azuken (Mar 22, 2008)

That was the most random find ever. And my friend was the one who spotted it.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm sure I'd find some really awesome stuff if I ever ventured down town besides my escapades down to concerts, but I hate the streets down there.  It's hard to drive when the roads are like 3 feet wide, and cars are parked fucking everwhere.  It's like no one parks at their place of residence, just buttfuck anywhere.

I don't think I've ever parked legally when I've gone to the good ol' BlueBird, it's just that sad.


----------



## azuken (Mar 22, 2008)

Park and walk. Who the fuck ever drives downtown?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 22, 2008)

I do, because the 'down town' to which I'm referring is a 45 minute drive on the interstate; the down town around where I live is lame, it's just commercialized strip malls and Starbucks trend centers.  The one I'm talking about is cool, because there are all these hole in the wall stores, full of every imaginable item and service, it's like a lil' adventure.

No, instead I can go to the mall and pretend like I have the money to buy the things I'm surveying, the audacity to actually by the shit at Abercrombie and Fitch and the lol factor to 'hang out' at the mall.


----------



## azuken (Mar 22, 2008)

Well yeah, drive to the good down town, but dont drive around the good downtown. Get to the heart of it, park (Legally so you dont get ticketed) and walk around.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't have a car, I don't have a license. I am completely and utterly dependent.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 22, 2008)

I have no car, and I am dependant as well.

I have a liscence, though.


----------



## Aldrick (Mar 22, 2008)

I have no licence, no car and I still live with my mum


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 22, 2008)

If I ever form a band. We will do a doom metal version of the doom song from Invader Zim. It be me saying Doom over and over again for 10 minutes in a brutal voice.


----------



## Aldrick (Mar 22, 2008)

How doomy.


----------



## azuken (Mar 22, 2008)

Invader zim.... GRoss.


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 22, 2008)

LOL!! you guys suck no car and no liscense?? how is this possible?? go get one you lazy bastards! Think of all the cool shit you could do like hollerin at chicks on the sidewalk, drunk driving or smoking chron while speeding, and best of all driving all your wasted friends home wasted


----------



## Aldrick (Mar 22, 2008)

Dude, I'm only 13, I don't need that much pressure.

I've already got enough homework as is.


----------



## azuken (Mar 22, 2008)

Ive got a car and liscence.... I WIN.

+5 For smoking chronic + Speeding.


----------



## sel (Mar 22, 2008)

I have my driving test in a month


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 22, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The CoD 4 servers often have extremely prevelant lag-out issues, at odd times and without any sort of notice.  I've almost subjected myself to it, but then I stopped for awhile; when I get back on, I'm sure it'll piss me off again.



You just scared, boy.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 22, 2008)

KushyKage said:


> LOL!! you guys suck no car and no liscense?? how is this possible?? go get one you lazy bastards! Think of all the cool shit you could do like hollerin at chicks on the sidewalk, drunk driving or smoking chron while speeding, and best of all driving all your wasted friends home wasted



Buy a car in this economy? LOL! Ever heard of interest rates? Gas prices are skyrocketing  as well. It's cheaper to walk or ride a bike. In the end I'll have more precious money.

Don't have friends. Don't smoke chronic and don't intend to start. Don't drink and don't intend to start. And no I won't do those things to get friends. I'd rather die alone.


----------



## mow (Mar 22, 2008)

pft @ gettign a care and the "cool shite". Vespa scooter is where it's at.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 22, 2008)

170 said:


> pft @ gettign a care and the "cool shite". Vespa scooter is where it's at.



why do you keep making it evident, that you are obviously living my dream? D:


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 22, 2008)

KushyKage said:


> LOL!! you guys suck no car and no liscense?? how is this possible?? go get one you lazy bastards! Think of all the cool shit you could do like hollerin at chicks on the sidewalk, drunk driving or smoking chron while speeding, and best of all driving all your wasted friends home wasted



I hate fucking cars, and think personal transportation should be halted in favour of massive and effective public transportation...especially any useless pieces of shit who drive SUVs, Hummers or 'pimped out' sports cars.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 22, 2008)

I'd agree, except for that I hate people, and don't want to be riding in anything that is full of them. I could do a futurama tube, though.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 22, 2008)

Yellow Vespas with band stickers FTW!


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 22, 2008)

To be honest, I never have a problem with public transit. I keep my headphones on and turn the world outside off.

It is far less hassle to take a twenty minute bus ride (or *ED!* forbid 45 minutes) than it is getting stuck in traffic or being forced to pay outrageous gas and insurance prices.

More so, there is NO, I repeat NO fucking justification for most people to have anything other than a small electric car at most....


----------



## sel (Mar 22, 2008)

> pft @ gettign a care and the "cool shite". Vespa scooter is where it's at.



Moe knows what's up


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 22, 2008)

> To be honest, I never have a problem with public transit. I keep my headphones on and turn the world outside off.


They're there, nonetheless. Could wear headphones and tape a garbage bag over your face, but they'd still be there. And I'd still hate them.



> It is far less hassle to take a twenty minute bus ride (or *ED!* forbid 45 minutes) than it is getting stuck in traffic or being forced to pay outrageous gas and insurance prices.


This place isn't that place, I guess. Never get stuck in traffic, never go anywhere more than five or ten minutes away, and I pay less money for gas than I do my internet.

Insurance, we agree on. Don't have insurance though. Heh.



> More so, there is NO, I repeat NO fucking justification for most people to have anything other than a small electric car at most....


My car cost 700 dollars. Reason enough for me. Besides, I don't imagine I could plug it in anywhere in my apartment complex's parking lot xD


----------



## sel (Mar 22, 2008)

Heh, for the next three years of Uni I should be cycling for most of the time and Train to come back home when I need to.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 22, 2008)

Catatonik said:


> To be honest, I never have a problem with public transit. I keep my headphones on and turn the world outside off.
> 
> It is far less hassle to take a twenty minute bus ride (or *ED!* forbid 45 minutes) than it is getting stuck in traffic or being forced to pay outrageous gas and insurance prices.



Agreed with this -- I don't even have a driving licence actually, I just walk or take the train/bus to places. I actually _really_ love walking or jogging, especially early in the morning. Amazing feeling. One thing I hate about the bus/train is the utter idiots that I come across though, but like you said, headphones often take care of that, and in my case I also read a book occasionally for the same reason, seems to work wonders.

I just wish people would stop using their mobile phones to blast shitty music like Soulja Boy or Fiddy while sitting or standing near me. To call it obnoxious would be being far too kind.


----------



## sel (Mar 22, 2008)

> Agreed with this -- I don't even have a driving licence actually, I just walk or take the train/bus to places. I actually really love walking or jogging, especially early in the morning. Amazing feeling. One thing I hate about the bus/train is the utter idiots that I come across though, but like you said, headphones often take care of that, and in my case I also read a book occasionally for the same reason, seems to work wonders.
> 
> I just wish people would stop using their mobile phones to blast shitty music like Soulja Boy or Fiddy while sitting or standing near me. To call it obnoxious would be being far too kind.



I love that period of time which lasts from beginning to mid-december, My morning walks to the bus stop are some of the most serene experiences I've had. Pale bright blue skies, cold, crisp, fresh. If I could pick a song to express it it'd be Slept in the Snow by Temjiin.

I either read, or listen to music & sleep. They're not usually troublesome unless my battery is dead or I forget my book.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 22, 2008)

My problem with personal transport for the most part, consists of the damage it does, without actually solving anything.

Cars get less miles per gallon now than fifty years ago....oh sure, you can now drive at highly illegal speeds while enjoying air conditioning (or heating) a super-booming system and leather seats....

They do very visible, quite evident damage to an ecosystem that only has a few degrees of leniency in any direction, and plans to add more roads to reduce congestion and so forth is not going to help, it will just make room for even more drivers and larger traffic issues.

It all irritates me, because the only way this can be be fixed now, is governmental reinforced change of a way of life that no country which will die to defend its guns would allow to happen...

It could work in Canada...and the US...but...not I suspect without a HUGELY drastic change in the countries way of life.....involuntarily most likely.

*ED!*t:


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 22, 2008)

If only we could blanket the planet in termite pesticide, everyone else would find out that electric cars won't ever save the world =/

/bedtime


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 22, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> If only we could blanket the planet in termite pesticide, everyone else would find out that electric cars won't ever save the world =/
> 
> /bedtime



Actually, I think Electric Cars are a waste, and not much better. But, it has been pointed out to me quite clearly that certain aspects of society need to keep personal transportation...specifically farms...and the solution there is supposedly electric vehicles.

No, I would like to see the end of personal automotive transportation, not a change. 

But lethargy and apathy, combined with greed will likely win out the day..

*ED!*t: Sleep well Mike, may your dreams be lucid, or erotic, if not both.


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 22, 2008)

Really? man I dont have a problem with public transportation either. I spent my childhood on subways and bus stops doin hip hop stuff you know? rappin, taggin, jus learnin things. It was cool but yo bus stinks and smell all the time man. The people so damn negative inside too, bus drivers included lol. Oh and waiting half an hour in freezing cold weather for your bus to come is also bs.

Oh and you can't have sex in the bus, well shit unless its bang bus


----------



## abstract (Mar 22, 2008)

s?l said:


> I love that period of time which lasts from beginning to mid-december, My morning walks to the bus stop are some of the most serene experiences I've had. Pale bright blue skies, cold, crisp, fresh. If I could pick a song to express it it'd be Slept in the Snow by Temjiin.
> 
> I either read, or listen to music & sleep. They're not usually troublesome unless my battery is dead or I forget my book.




Yeah dude same here.  I walk thirty minutes to work every morning with my head phones on.  Plus I just cut behind 3 acres of land behind my house and there's a river and shit.  It keeps you real, you know?


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 22, 2008)

I dislike public transport because it's heavily overpriced.


----------



## sel (Mar 22, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> I dislike public transport because it's heavily overpriced.



I've lost my oyster card and Damn~

?7 for a day card and ?2 for a fuckign bus journey. You have got to be joking


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 22, 2008)

well same for gas so lol

but yeah bus is so expensive nowadays, back then used to be so sweet


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 22, 2008)

sél said:


> I've lost my oyster card and Damn~
> 
> £7 for a day card and £2 for a fuckign bus journey. You have got to be joking


Tell me about it. If I didn't live on campus, I'd have to pay that (£9 in total) almost every day.



KushyKage said:


> well same for gas so lol
> 
> but yeah bus is so expensive nowadays, back then used to be so sweet


If you commute daily by public transport it'd probably cost the same as gas/petrol, and the comfort of a car outweighs that of a bus.


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 22, 2008)

I agree lol, thats why I prefer cars really. 

well except if you drive alot and go out alot then shit's different. Sometimes I want my friends with no cars to put some money in for driving them around all the time


----------



## sel (Mar 22, 2008)

Paul you don't have an oyster? Swear it's a lot cheaper if you get one


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 22, 2008)

I do have an oyster card, but I forget to bring it with me most of the time. Even with an oyster card I think it's still too expensive to travel, but I have no alternative until I get my car.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 22, 2008)

There’s something inherently creepy about Oyster cards.

No, not the name, although the name _is_ kind of odd, come to think of it. What the hell does an oyster have to do with anything? But anyway, I mean the way it basically tracks every single move that you make, whether on the bus or train -- what stations you go to, what route you take, etc. I can see a need for that kind of security (keeping in mind the London bombings and such) but it’s still kinda unsettling. I use one too, and it _does_ help to keep from making my trips too costly.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 22, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> I dislike public transport because it's heavily overpriced.



It ain't here, and it's tax deductible.

Which is awesome.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 22, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> There’s something inherently creepy about Oyster cards.
> 
> No, not the name, although the name _is_ kind of odd, come to think of it. What the hell does an oyster have to do with anything? But anyway, I mean the way it basically tracks every single move that you make, whether on the bus or train -- what stations you go to, what route you take, etc. I can see a need for that kind of security (keeping in mind the London bombings and such) but it’s still kinda unsettling. I use one too, and it _does_ help to keep from making my trips too costly.


That's why I reluctant to get one at first, but then it got too expensive not to have one.



Catatonik said:


> It ain't here, and it's tax deductible.
> 
> Which is awesome.


Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 22, 2008)

lulz, TfL are stupidly over priced.

Still, £14 a week for all my bussing needs seems quite ok in the end


----------



## sel (Mar 22, 2008)

> There’s something inherently creepy about Oyster cards.
> 
> No, not the name, although the name is kind of odd, come to think of it. What the hell does an oyster have to do with anything? But anyway, I mean the way it basically tracks every single move that you make, whether on the bus or train -- what stations you go to, what route you take, etc. I can see a need for that kind of security (keeping in mind the London bombings and such) but it’s still kinda unsettling. I use one too, and it does help to keep from making my trips too costly.



I realised that a while back when topping up - somehow i managed to look at the log of all my stations.
Entered Kings Cross - 14.59pm
Left Harrow on the Hill - 16.05pm

Etc. So Big Brother-esque


----------



## Perverse (Mar 22, 2008)

Has anyone read Patrick Rothfuss' Name of the Wind?


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 22, 2008)

Am I the only one who feels like an old bastard for bitching about the fact that adult fares are constantly going up in order to cover the fares of under 16's who get on buses for free and those very same kids be the ones who leave their dirty dirty chicken bones on the bus, bus dj from their phone speakers and just generally litter/dirty up the buses.

Yeh I also held out on an oyster card for a very long time it's at the point now where from a financial standpoint you need to be a fool to not have one. But I always feel so on the system when I use it.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 22, 2008)

No; elaborate, knave.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 22, 2008)

Al Jarreau = win.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 22, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> No; elaborate, knave.



It's an awesome fantasy novel, from the seven chapters I've read so far. I can hook you up with it, if you want. E-book, of course, if you can deal with it.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 22, 2008)

I can do e-books.

Yes please, I need more reading material.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 22, 2008)

OK.

Fuck Buttons suck major balls. Pitchfork, you betrayed me.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 22, 2008)

lol Pitchfork

No other verbage is necessary.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 22, 2008)

You actually believed them? X3


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 22, 2008)

Pitchfork gave Richard Swift a 6.9. How could you believe a site so grossly incompetent?


----------



## Perverse (Mar 22, 2008)

Audrey said:


> You actually believed them? X3



Well, they were right about Fleet Foxes, so I thought I'd try 'em out.

Sent the book, Andrew.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 22, 2008)

Dankeschene, mein herr.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 22, 2008)

Perverse said:


> Well, they were right about Fleet Foxes, so I thought I'd try 'em out.



At least they were right about one thing.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 22, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Pitchfork gave Richard Swift a 6.9. How could you believe a site so grossly incompetent?



Well, that was _The Novelist/Walking Without Effort_. They gave _Dressed Up For the Letdown_ a 7.5. Accounting for the PF decimal depression that's been running unhindered since 2003, that equals a 8.6 in sane terms.

EITHER WAY, IT'S TOO FUCKING LOW FOR THAT PERFECT ALBUM. 

Motherfuckers haven't even reviewed _Instruments of Science and Technology_ yet. That came out two months ago; what do they have against one of the best songwriters alive?!!!!


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 22, 2008)

I like reviews, mainly to sift through the general consensus shit, but I like to form my opinions of the music.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 22, 2008)

The only music reviews I read are Moe's.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 22, 2008)

That hurts.


----------



## Aldrick (Mar 22, 2008)

> I hate fucking cars



Well, don't fuck cars then.



Boskov, I'm going to use this convo thread as a little hideout whilst I hide form Pilaf, who is disgusting and perverse.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 22, 2008)

No, I am perverse.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 22, 2008)

X is hilarious. I lol'd. X3

We didn't even get married yet.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 22, 2008)

Aldrick, that is disgusting and perverse.

So, I got ahold of this odd album from an odd band that seems accurately obscure; the music is ambient, but not the fluffy, stratchy electronics of Tim Hecker, or the aching whisper of Goldmund on the Piano, or even the Classical ambience of Max Richter; it's dark, and sometimes a bit funny.  I've heard instances of drums (snares to be precise) guitar, cello, gongs, synthesizers and many other things I've lost in the echoing tapestry.

I love finding stuff like this.


----------



## Aldrick (Mar 22, 2008)

> Aldrick, that is disgusting and perverse.



Yes, it is.

So, uh, music?


----------



## Audrey (Mar 22, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> So, I got ahold of this odd album from an odd band that seems accurately obscure; the music is ambient, but not the fluffy, stratchy electronics of Tim Hecker, or the aching whisper of Goldmund on the Piano, or even the Classical ambience of Max Richter; it's dark, and sometimes a bit funny.  I've heard instances of drums (snares to be precise) guitar, cello, gongs, synthesizers and many other things I've lost in the echoing tapestry.
> 
> I love finding stuff like this.



Yeah, but what is it called?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 23, 2008)

I can't tell you, I'd lose my indie cred.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 23, 2008)

If you don't, you lose some teeth. How's that for a trade?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 23, 2008)

Are you sure it's worth the air-fare?


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 23, 2008)

You misunderestimate my rage. And my desire to leave Ohio.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 23, 2008)

I'll end up pimping it anyways lol


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 23, 2008)

I'll end up leaving Ohio anyways. Unless someone gives me a damn good reason to stay.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 23, 2008)

I'd want to leave regardless of where I live, I need a change of scenery.  I'm not sure where, and I'm sure the process is much more difficult when I don't have the utilities I have now; but hell, why not?


----------



## mow (Mar 23, 2008)

same. i just want to bugger off nowadays. it's really starting to get to me. 


Lord Yu said:


> I'll end up leaving Ohio anyways. Unless someone gives me a damn good reason to stay.



MArk Kozelek wrote an incredible song about it?

EDIT: 


Lord Yu said:


> The only music reviews I read are Moe's.



I now gots mad indie-cred bitches


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 23, 2008)

Alright, I'm not going to pimp it, I'll leave the ambience to moe. 

The group is called Divine Muzak; to pique your interest, there is a song in there that repeats the line, amongst other nonsense, "arabian oral sex." This is some aberrent stuff, here.

Who wants links?


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 23, 2008)

170 said:


> MArk Kozelek wrote an incredible song about it?



Many have written songs about Ohio. It doesn't change my mind about getting the fuck out.


----------



## mow (Mar 23, 2008)

havent heard of them doc. but _arabian oral sex_...i cant lol enough at this XD

yu; if you had the choice of going somewhere specific, where would it be?


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 23, 2008)

I have little clue. For the sake of visits and to buy shredded cheddar. I'd go to London. I dreamt I went to England and bought cheap Kraft shredded cheddar at a supermarket. That supermarket was strange. It had marijuana everywhere.  To live, I'd say California because that's where the video game industry is centered.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 23, 2008)

170 said:


> MArk Kozelek wrote an incredible song about it?



Sun Kil Moon or Red House Painters, which is better?


----------



## Lamb (Mar 23, 2008)

lolololololol

I'm listening to the album in Doc's set.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 23, 2008)

moe; I've finally begun to appreciate Benoir Pioulard. Just got his Fir EP too.


----------



## delirium (Mar 23, 2008)

Don't watch Shutter. That shit sucks ass. Never Back Down was kinda corny too. Maybe we'll see Jumper tomorrow and see how that goes.

lol posting from t-chan's computer.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 23, 2008)

> Don't watch Shutter. That shit sucks ass. Never Back Down was kinda corny too. Maybe we'll see Jumper tomorrow and see how that goes.


Wow. I'd have suggested staying home and shooting yourself in the face this weekend over seeing any of those movies; but dear god, all three, and of your own free will? :S


----------



## mow (Mar 23, 2008)

Sun Kil Moon and RHP are both remarkable. just get everything by them .





Perverse said:


> moe; I've finally begun to appreciate Benoir Pioulard. Just got his Fir EP too.



My opinion that _Precis_ is my #1 fav record of all time

@ Yu; a cheese induced dream XD are you heavily into gaming and game desgin? it just occured to me that i know nothign about you aside from you beign an aspiring writer, your ?uestlove-level fro and beign very kvlt


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 23, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Wow. I'd have suggested staying home and shooting yourself in the face this weekend over seeing any of those movies; but dear god, all three, and of your own free will? :S


Have to agree here!!

Jumper I have seen and it was some god damn awful stuff! Surely there are some good films showing about town?


----------



## sel (Mar 23, 2008)

Niabingi said:


> Am I the only one who feels like an old bastard for bitching about the fact that adult fares are constantly going up in order to cover the fares of under 16's who get on buses for free and those very same kids be the ones who leave their dirty dirty chicken bones on the bus, bus dj from their phone speakers and just generally litter/dirty up the buses.
> 
> Yeh I also held out on an oyster card for a very long time it's at the point now where from a financial standpoint you need to be a fool to not have one. But I always feel so on the system when I use it.



I'm 17 so no, you're not the only one XD

Precis is amazing - truly wonderful <3
And yesterday I discovered the chaotic beauty that is 13 Moons for 13 Blues


----------



## delirium (Mar 23, 2008)

Alright.. we'll go watch Horton Hears a Who.


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 23, 2008)

sél said:


> I'm 17 so no, you're not the only one XD
> 
> Precis is amazing - truly wonderful <3
> And yesterday I discovered the chaotic beauty that is 13 Moons for 13 Blues


Nicca scrolled back far! I swear to go the only post I read was Mike's post which quoted del's post and I just replied to that one. I does be lazy!

Edit: @del.. sounds like a plan! Be sure to report back to me am meant to be taking some kids to see it tomorrow but if it's rubbish I will use the time elsewhere.


----------



## mow (Mar 23, 2008)

I just rent flicks. That way I enjoy the movies properly in the comfort of my crib, watch movies ill never otherwise see in the cinema, and actually avoid any ill fated suprises i might encounter by going to a movie without any idea what i will expect.


----------



## sel (Mar 23, 2008)

> Nicca scrolled back far! I swear to go the only post I read was Mike's post which quoted del's post and I just replied to that one. I does be lazy!



Calm down Miss Caramel Hot Chocolate, that was just on the page which I opened the convo on xD

edit: You got that reference but to everyone else it just looks like I'm coming onto you ><. Haha


> I just rent flicks. That way I enjoy the movies properly in the comfort of my crib, watch movies ill never otherwise see in the cinema, and actually avoid any ill fated suprises i might encounter by going to a movie without any idea what i will expect.



Thoguh thats true, nothing beats watching an awesome film _in_ the cinema - thoguh most films that i go out to watch tend to be shite unfortunately.
Shit like Snakes on a Plane though, when the whole audience started clapping when Samuel L. Jackson delivers the golden line <3 xD


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 23, 2008)

> Shit like Snakes on a Plane though, when the whole audience started clapping when Samuel L. Jackson delivers the golden line <3 xD


Top ten shittiest movies of all time. I _adore_ b movies, and camp in general, but that was nothing but a two hour long fuckstupid commercialization of an overplayed  < 30 second long chappelle clip. Slither was _the_ B movie that year, but all anybody could fucking shit was motherfucking snakes on a motherfucking plane, and it fucking sucked. Black Snake Moan was a much better/more fun sl-jackson outing in that timeframe :3

It wasn't _fucking_ funny.

Jesus that movie pisses me off. It shit all over the entire idea of camp, and was a god damned insult to every other b movie ever made.

------

Err... >_> 

Roomie tried to watch that retarded shit earlier today, and we had to have a little ...discussion about why that was never, ever going to happen with me in the same room. So I just _happen_ to be re-pumped for the argument at the moment


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 23, 2008)

i'm going to pimp one of my most underground CD's ever today...

Though i bet only Lord Yu and Del will listen to it XD


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 23, 2008)

Page 74 of the scrapBook is begun....will be done by April at this rate, having pumped out over ten pages in roughly 7 days.

WhoooooHoooooo.

Book 3, here I come.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 23, 2008)

170 said:


> @ Yu; a cheese induced dream XD are you heavily into gaming and game desgin? it just occured to me that i know nothign about you aside from you beign an aspiring writer, your ?uestlove-level fro and beign very kvlt



I want to create games but I have no tech skills. My only skill is writing.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 23, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I want to create games but I have no tech skills. My only skill is writing.



Programming is far from being an entertaining or fulfilling part of game design. Only graphical design and scenario design would actually be interesting, not to mention coming up with the soundtrack. 

Scenario Design is probably an extremely hard field to get into, as all that'd really be required is basic gaming knowledge and an understanding of how the game system will work, but it also strikes me as being the area in gaming that is most in need of a complete overhaul, games, while having growingly intricate plotlines would probably emerge to a completely different level if they started putting a lot more emphasis on character depth and other aspects that usually, at least from my point of view, take second in this genre of art with almost limitless possibilities.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 23, 2008)

Concur. Real writers for games, please...


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 23, 2008)

I for one have noticed that. They just keep coming up with all these action movie generics.  That's one of things I want to change about the industry. The plotline potential for games has increased but all they seem to want to do these days is copy hollywood. The first thing the industry has to realize is that games are different.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2008)

If you want any idea what it is like to program, listen to Coulton's 'Code Monkey'. That'd better get anyone off the retarded idea to start programming.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm also really liking the idea of composing soundtracks for games as well. Though I don't think the corporate world would quite agree with my taste.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 23, 2008)

> Sun Kil Moon or Red House Painters, which is better?


I prefer Sun Kil Moon. Ghosts of the Great Highway is essential. RHP albums, while exquisite in their own way, leave less indelible marks on me. 


> Wow. I'd have suggested staying home and shooting yourself in the face this weekend over seeing any of those movies; but dear god, all three, and of your own free will?


I know, right? I thought that del, aside from having at least a normal ration of common sense, had more indie pride than that. XD

@Horton: definitely report back. I'm actually interested in seeing it. 

And @ gaming industry entry: A friend of mine was getting into it. It's pretty much glorified slave labor, sans glory. Which is a shame, since games are so fucking awesome when done right, and doing them right would naturally occur with increasing frequency if the gamemakers were nurtured more and tortured less.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 23, 2008)

oh god, what is it with modern post-hardcore bands having the same exact vocals?

My friend recommended me four "post-hardcore" bands to listen to, and their vocals are the exact same, if I didn't know better I would have thought they had the same vocalist. D:

It doesn't help that they're all kind of musically and lyrically unmoving.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 23, 2008)

Listen to Fugazi, Lamb. You'll like it. 

Also, Frizzle Fry > You.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 23, 2008)

Cell said:


> Listen to Fugazi, Lamb. You'll like it.
> 
> Also, Frizzle Fry > You.



Lol, like I don't already. 

Seriously though, Thursday, Thrice and Say Anything sound like they all have the same vocalist. 

I should stick to my collection of Cursive and Christie Front Drive albums. <_<


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 23, 2008)

Try Frail, they're pretty good.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 23, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> And @ gaming industry entry: A friend of mine was getting into it. It's pretty much glorified slave labor, sans glory. Which is a shame, since games are so fucking awesome when done right, and doing them right would naturally occur with increasing frequency if the gamemakers were nurtured more and tortured less.


I've heard about that. They abuse you because they know there are legions of hopefuls lining up to get in the gaming industry all still wearing their rose colored glasses. It's a very ugly industry.


----------



## Bubbles (Mar 23, 2008)

Who is Chris Brown?


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 23, 2008)

Manslut posing as an R & B singer.


----------



## Bubbles (Mar 23, 2008)

Ahh it's cata, god bless the md pic thread.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 23, 2008)

That's even funnier.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah...that dude has seriously befouled my name.


----------



## Bubbles (Mar 23, 2008)

Many apologies


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 23, 2008)

What for? I mean, unless I am mistaken, you did not create this false Chris Brown in an attempt to befoul my already muddied name...

or did you?


----------



## Bubbles (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm saying nothing


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 23, 2008)

I see.

Well, if it was you who unleashed that terrible waste of skin on the world, I hope you feel ashamed.


----------



## Bubbles (Mar 23, 2008)

*doesn't even know who it is, goes and climbs back under rock where she came from*


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2008)

-molests Andrea-

<3


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 23, 2008)

I just realized, I am like a dozen posts away from 10 000

Huh...whod'a thunk it.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah, you spamwhore.


----------



## Bubbles (Mar 23, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> -molests Andrea-
> 
> <3


Kicks Davey in the groin

<3


Catatonik said:


> I just realized, I am like a dozen posts away from 10 000
> 
> Huh...whod'a thunk it.



I'm still a way off


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 23, 2008)

I am a slut Davey, not a whore. I never charge for my services...


----------



## sel (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank god for that <3


----------



## chaosakita (Mar 23, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I've heard about that. They abuse you because they know there are legions of hopefuls lining up to get in the gaming industry all still wearing their rose colored glasses. It's a very ugly industry.



Yikes, I knew someone who was studying to be a game programmer...


----------



## Perverse (Mar 23, 2008)

Blu has a new album with Ta'Raach.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 23, 2008)

With who?


----------



## Perverse (Mar 23, 2008)

Ta'Raach, he's another (pretty good) MC. I have a solo album he did and he's pretty good. I'll probably pimp it later today.


----------



## mow (Mar 23, 2008)

who here is missing out on Mono?


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 23, 2008)

I have their collab with World's End Girlfriend.


----------



## mow (Mar 23, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I want to create games but I have no tech skills. My only skill is writing.



Lord knows we need more proper writing and less OOMG LOOK AT MY LEET IN-GAME GRAFIKS



Kalam Mekhar said:


> I prefer Sun Kil Moon. Ghosts of the Great Highway is essential. RHP albums, while exquisite in their own way, leave less indelible marks on me.



_Down Colorful Hill_ man, Down Colourful hill. Lord Kill the Pain, 24 and Japanese To English are masterpieces

@ Mike hate ramble against SOAP: I love you <3


EDIT: I'm uploading their first record _Under The Pipal Tree_ for the MYD series. And as always, the remainder of their disgoc will be shared too for those interested. Under The Pipal Tree is some of the most outstandign post rock ive had the pleasure of hearing. Think Mogwai, but with more gut punching GSY!BE emotions and cresendos


----------



## Perverse (Mar 23, 2008)

Looking forward to Mono, then. <3


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 24, 2008)

That's wildly hilarious out of context.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 24, 2008)

It certainly made me giggle as I scrolled past the rest of the posts.

Getting Mono from Moe, too.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 24, 2008)

I just got the joke.


----------



## Aldrick (Mar 24, 2008)

That's disgusting and perverse.

I actually have no idea what's going on and I never will


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 24, 2008)

Something about obtaining mono from moe, and all the giggles that entails.

Kayo Dot is fucking awesome, and I will change my mind.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow, so bored. I woke up way too late to sleep.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 24, 2008)

Psychologicalstateofbeingtwin?


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 24, 2008)

At this time I wish I could be out running around with a group of like minded losers. But that's not going to happen. A writer's life is a solitary one. I should spend time on my story instead of wasting time on a laggy forum.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 24, 2008)

Good God, I've just discovered Buena Vista Social Club. <3


----------



## sel (Mar 24, 2008)

> who here is missing out on Mono?



Me



> Good God, I've just discovered Buena Vista Social Club. <3



Chan ChaN Chan C han Channn~ <3


----------



## mow (Mar 24, 2008)

BVSC is epic, and Ibrahim Ferrir is god, no? Remind me to share Orchestra Baoba with you sometime

Yu: read charles bukowski, you are both kindered spirits


----------



## sel (Mar 24, 2008)

I adore him - One day I'll re-pimp all of Ferrer's Other stuff that I have <3.

And moemoe, What other Innocence Mission stuffs do you have / have you heard aside from _We walked in Song?_


----------



## Perverse (Mar 24, 2008)

I need moar Innocence Mission, too.


----------



## sel (Mar 24, 2008)

Well, I managed to find _Befriended_ earlier on this week which oozes the kinda, Waking up on a Saturday Morning to sunshine outside and Having black coffee with your breakfast, type of feel. (Bear in mind I like Black Coffee on occasions).

Though I want the album with Lakes of Canada on it ><

edit: And nub - have you spun Silje Nes?


----------



## mow (Mar 24, 2008)

_Now the Day Is Over_, _Glow_, _Birds of My Neighborhood_, _Befriended_, & _Small Planes_

Yuo should check _Archer Prewitt_. he's fantastic


----------



## Perverse (Mar 24, 2008)

I forgot to mention; I <3 Poems & Insults.

Don't worry about Innocence Mission, I have way too much other shit I must listen to.


----------



## sel (Mar 24, 2008)

> Now the Day Is Over, Glow, Birds of My Neighborhood, Befriended, & Small Planes



I'm gonna be annoyign and ask you for them xD

edit: A week later I finally get round to changing my ava. Off for breakfast now. See ya later guys


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 24, 2008)

why are there suddenly TWO music request threads?!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2008)

I blame Moe.


----------



## mow (Mar 24, 2008)

black people always blame the white man


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2008)

That's because the white man's in debt.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 24, 2008)

170 said:


> black people always blame the white man



seeing as you were the OP of the second request thread, the blame falls on you


----------



## mow (Mar 24, 2008)

blatant propaganda! (i have no lcue what you are talkign about o.O)

new photo~


oh, will you guys be interested in seeing the artwork for my currently-in-works ambient/drone album?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 24, 2008)

moeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


and yes <3


----------



## mow (Mar 24, 2008)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooocccccaaaa . missage T_T

*d*oublessenippa*h* - neon city 

front


back


inner 


basic concept: sounds from around the vacant city at 2 am till 5 am in the along with elctronic/neo lcassical noodling here and there. every night will be recorded, played with the music of the previous night to make a new tape which will be recorded with the new night samples and so on ononoon till i get the fuzz ridden drone sound i have in mind. im getting better at the organ, i just need a decent recording set instead of my malaysia Son*u*y cassette recorder xD

EDIT: bugger i gotta go T_T did EitS drop by KL yet mel? if eluvium is joining them i nthe gig i will envy you forever ;_;  tc love <3


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 24, 2008)

The look suits the musical concepts you're describing  Definitely getting the cold concrete wasteland vibe from the muggy blown out style of the album art.



170 said:


> im getting better at the organ, i just need a decent recording set instead of my malaysia Son*u*y cassette recorder xD
> 
> EDIT: bugger i gotta go T_T did EitS drop by KL yet mel? if eluvium is joining them i nthe gig i will envy you forever ;_;  tc love <3


lololol Sonuy recorder plz to be throwing away everything with dodgy brand names you bought from Msia XDXD

I actually totally forgot about EitS's gig (exams and other stuff were killing me), I think it may have come and gone. Oh well, there's always next time =3 Take care moemoe


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2008)

Also, Melly. I suggest you just read BECK all over. It's worth it.


----------



## sel (Mar 24, 2008)

Moe, that photo is jaw dropppingly awesome <3


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 24, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Also, Melly. I suggest you just read BECK all over. It's worth it.


That's cheating, but does look like the only thing left to do


----------



## sel (Mar 24, 2008)

Aloha occa

What's up?


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 24, 2008)

Heyo all! I shall probably edit this post with a more significant statement after a quick scroll up.

Edit: Actually... no, no I wont.


----------



## sel (Mar 24, 2008)

Sup Hot Choc?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh, that's no fun.

And here I was anticipating a miracle.


----------



## sel (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Lamb (Mar 24, 2008)

> Later; What is a high-jacked and how does it crash?



I lol'd          .


----------



## tgre (Mar 24, 2008)

Morning MD


----------



## Perverse (Mar 24, 2008)

TJ is banned, it seems.

Origin of Symmetry > any other Muse albums.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 24, 2008)

I think all of the studio albums after the first one are about equally good.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 24, 2008)

_Origin of Symmetry_ is awesome, yeah. Every time I hear the intro to _Plug in Baby_ I just _have_ to strum imaginary guitar strings in the air and be an utter dork.


----------



## delirium (Mar 24, 2008)

Niabingi said:


> Edit: @del.. sounds like a plan! Be sure to report back to me am meant to be taking some kids to see it tomorrow but if it's rubbish I will use the time elsewhere.



I enjoyed it. There was a character who did the  face and that alone made it worthy. xD


----------



## Perverse (Mar 25, 2008)

*FILESEND*

Check that shit. Jazz/funk/rock/metal/hiphop from Sydney. I'll be buying the CD pronto, I'll up it for you guys once I've got that shit.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 25, 2008)

First impressions are quite good;

Hell, it even reminds a little bit of Mr. Bungle.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 25, 2008)

My favourite one on their MySpace is probably Rockin' Tonight.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 25, 2008)

That's what I heard, too.

I thought it said "...and I feel like fuckin' tonight" at first; I lol'd.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah, so did I. XD 

I'm seeing them live (for free) on April 12.


----------



## mow (Mar 25, 2008)

roskilde line up thus far (this is not the full list of all the bands coming ,and nto even the full list confirmed now, but just the bands im intersted in seeing)

BAND OF HORSES	
BONNIE 'PRINCE' BILLY	
THE CHEMICAL BROTHERS
CLUTCH	
DENGUE FEVER	
THE DILLINGER ESCAPE PLAN	
EFTERKLANG	
ENTER SHIKARI	
EXTRA GOLDEN	
HOLY FUCK	
JUDAS PRIEST	
KINGS OF LEON	
LA SHICA	
M.I.A.	
THE NOTWIST	
PILGRIMZ	
RADIOHEAD	
BUCOVINA CLUB ORKESTAR	
SHAPE OF BROAD MINDS	
SLAYER	
THE STREETS	
TEITUR	
TIVOLIS SYMFONIORKESTER	
TUMI AND THE VOLUME	
YEASAYER	
NEIL YOUNG


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 25, 2008)

needs more Neurosis...¬_¬


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 25, 2008)

170 said:


> roskilde line up thus far (this is not the full list of all the bands coming ,and nto even the full list confirmed now, but just the bands im intersted in seeing)
> 
> BAND OF HORSES
> BONNIE 'PRINCE' BILLY
> ...



I see alot of awesome musicians on this list.

;____________________________________;  AND I DONT HAVE ENOUGH MONEY TO GET A TICKET ANYMORE. OTHERWISE I WOULD BE THERE 
T-T


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2008)

I wouldn't be there to begin with.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 25, 2008)

New Death Cab For Cutie song is actually really good. =O


----------



## mow (Mar 25, 2008)

NOTHING WILL TOP _TITLE TRACK_ GEORGE. NOTHING

*hopes oh susanna or alaska in winter are not to be  added*


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2008)

That'll be €5 more, Moemoe.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 25, 2008)

170 said:


> NOTHING WILL TOP _TITLE TRACK_ GEORGE. NOTHING
> 
> *hopes oh susanna or alaska in winter are not to be  added*



Unlike _Title Track_, the new song doesn't sound like typical Death Cab.


----------



## sel (Mar 25, 2008)

> That'll be €5 more, Moemoe.



Yanno, I should open up an AiW fund now you mention it.

And oh, I started listening to Andrew Bird round about December, but only now (As in yesterday if I'm being specific) has it stopped being annoying and do I actually rather like it. A lot.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 25, 2008)

@Mel: What is the vid in your sig from, with the femmebot, the Voltron cat, and the Bebop-like opening bit? XD

@Sel: Glad to see Mr. Bird has penetrated your better judgment and afflicted you with his erudite infectiousness.


----------



## sel (Mar 25, 2008)

You love the word erudite, I swear xD


----------



## jkingler (Mar 25, 2008)

It's apropos more often than you'd think, you know. 

Apropos is also applicable quite frequently.

/spinning Saukrates - Ultimate Rush while reading the Street Fighter comic = apropos, for example XD


----------



## Lamb (Mar 25, 2008)

D=

I have to write a 7 page on one of the worst movies I've ever seen.

I'm supposed to explain the meaning behind it and it's due in 2 and a half hours and I haven't started.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 25, 2008)

Which movie? If it's crazy enough, you could write 7 pages of outlandish shit and likely be commended for original perspective and/or keen insight. XD


----------



## Lamb (Mar 25, 2008)

Angels & Insects. X3


----------



## Voynich (Mar 25, 2008)

I loves Tenjou Tenge.


----------



## mow (Mar 25, 2008)

ugh, that movie was high calibur shite. Victorian based dramas need to be shot in the fucking balls with a sewn off bazooka



Lamb said:


> Unlike _Title Track_, the new song doesn't sound like typical Death Cab.



why you...




*Spoiler*: _if L was a superheroine_


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 25, 2008)

tech-noir movies: name some for me and my brothers tech-noir weekend XD

so far we have:
Blade Runner
Terminator
Alphaville
Soylent Green


----------



## Lamb (Mar 25, 2008)

Well Gattaca and Alien Nation automatically come to mind, but you might also go with Open Your Eyes, which is a stunning movie, though it might seem hard to see why it fits in the genre at first.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 25, 2008)

You suck Moe xD


----------



## sel (Mar 25, 2008)

Moe that was horrible XD


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 25, 2008)

Moe is incredibly fond of that sequence, I've seen it many times before.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 25, 2008)

don't listen to them moe.  that comic was great.

also, i just failed a logic test.


----------



## Bubbles (Mar 25, 2008)

*sigh* the easter holiday was much to short 

London monkeys i'm coming to spread some northern love next month X3


----------



## mow (Mar 25, 2008)

@ L: but you sooo would be like thaaaat xD 

it's such a pwn scene. I love the verbal smackdown she unleashes on the team afterwards. massive lol XD

@ bubscome here! it's warm and i need a dancing mate 

mmm, boys noize sure knows how to pull off a dancy tune. this is such a deliciously tight-knit remix


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2008)

Joe, I finished Speed of Dark. Hated the end.


----------



## delirium (Mar 25, 2008)

t-chan sang/whispered feist while she kissed me. xD


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2008)

She be a weird arse Azn chica, Arnie.

Jennie looks so different when she has on your glasses and cap. XD


----------



## mow (Mar 25, 2008)

please tell me it was the first two of _1234_, becuase that is the most darlign thing ever deleb XD


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2008)

What albums are those, Andrea-kins?


----------



## mow (Mar 25, 2008)

proper music unlike the shit that you share  i presume


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2008)

Insinuating Oh Susanna, another €5.


----------



## mow (Mar 25, 2008)

it damaged my soul as much i corrupted your youth (which was on the way to corruption, i was just acting as catalyst). still; best e-€5 (x102012892834745) spent i say xD


----------



## delirium (Mar 25, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> She be a weird arse Azn chica, Arnie.
> 
> Jennie looks so different when she has on your glasses and cap. XD



The song came on while we were waiting for the movie to start and was like, "OH I love this song."

She looks adorable. 



170 said:


> please tell me it was the first two of _1234_, becuase that is the most darlign thing ever deleb XD



Actually.. it was. xD


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2008)

Jennie is insanely cute, I have to agree. Does she talk the way she types as well? If so, I'll have to e-pinch her cheek every time I see her.


----------



## Bubbles (Mar 25, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> What albums are those, Andrea-kins?


Can't be bothered to list it all. She gave some weird Japanese films as well and all of Cowboy Bebop. Gotta love friends like that.


170 said:


> proper music unlike the shit that you share  i presume


I agree with this statement.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2008)

All of CB? I like her already~


And woman please, Random - Mega Ran was awesome.


----------



## sel (Mar 25, 2008)

> *sigh* the easter holiday was much to short
> 
> London monkeys i'm coming to spread some northern love next month



Oh shit nice~ <3

What dates and how long for?


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 25, 2008)

Vision!
Creation!
Newsun!


----------



## sel (Mar 25, 2008)

Link removed

Haha. This guy got raped <3


----------



## jkingler (Mar 25, 2008)

> so far we have:
> Blade Runner
> Terminator
> Alphaville
> Soylent Green


Total Recall?
Strange Days?

/drawing blanks otherwise XD

@Daves: Ending aside, how did you like the rest of it?


----------



## mow (Mar 25, 2008)

Jeremy Paxman is fantastic. Have you seen his interview of Ann Coulter? some of the things she says are so absurd. A teacher was telling these childrne that they shouldnt use plastic to wrap their food cause it pollutes the enviroment and told the kids those who got their lunches in tupperware will get stars for being earth friendly. and she dubbed it "a crazy religious belief". Now the teacher's approach is wrong i admit, but trying to implement an idea of helping the enviroment early on being a crazy religious belief? wtf?


----------



## jkingler (Mar 26, 2008)

Duh, moe. Using tupperware is tantamount to idolatry. Stick to non-recyclables, heathen.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2008)

Damn, Origin is some crazy shit; those drums... 

How's all y'all's... evenin'?


----------



## azuken (Mar 26, 2008)

Girl - Dont talk to her much anymore, im sad because i still really like her. But she never wants to hang out with me or always has something to do. I want to tell her how i feel but am scared.

Should i just walk up to the girl and kiss her? Or should i not?


----------



## mow (Mar 26, 2008)

^ _What grew and inside who?_

i dont know mate, the results of just going up to her can either be euphorically positivie or depressingly negative. but just go with you gut instinct. it'll steer you through.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## mow (Mar 26, 2008)

"bich be tripping balls" xD


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 26, 2008)

azuken said:


> Girl - Dont talk to her much anymore, im sad because i still really like her. But she never wants to hang out with me or always has something to do. I want to tell her how i feel but am scared.
> 
> Should i just walk up to the girl and kiss her? Or should i not?



Go up to her, stick your tongue down her throat then walk off.


----------



## azuken (Mar 26, 2008)

Lol, Souljah boy is funny. It might work tho. I wasnt thinking tounge, just a kiss.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 26, 2008)

For real gangstas it's tongue or no. Straight ghetto nasty fo real.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 26, 2008)

what the fuck is going on?


----------



## Perverse (Mar 26, 2008)

D:

Pray tell, Dave.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2008)

I blame the nubs.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey kids. Ima computer, stop all the downloadin'.


----------



## mow (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2008)

HER NAME IS RIO AND SHE DANCES IN THE SAND


She's so spacey. xD <333


Is it me or does she seem a wee bit autistic?


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 26, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> HER NAME IS RIO AND SHE DANCES IN THE SAND
> 
> 
> She's so spacey. xD <333
> ...



everyone has autistic traits according to you


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2008)

Yes, but she seriously does have some traits. Like how she talks, slowly and thinking through every word, and how she described expressing things. 

A lot of people do have autistic traits, though. It's only when there's a large number of them present in a single person to describe them as autistic. >.>


----------



## mow (Mar 26, 2008)

She aint retarded () just shy 

honestly tho, if there is one woman i would sincerly turn 100% straight for, it's her.  i wanna see her live so badly

all her music is about trying to replicate the feeling of a dream she had when she was 6 years old


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 26, 2008)

In all but the most severe cases, "symptom"-derived labels for what should simply be referred to as personality make me fucking ill =D


----------



## sel (Mar 26, 2008)

Moe that vid is lovely <3

And I fucking love jacket potatoes, If there's a god there'll be cheese and sourcream in the fridge


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 26, 2008)

I fucking hate jacket potatoes.

^ truth

I'm a hateful son of a bitch... :X


----------



## Lamb (Mar 26, 2008)

"My favorite animal is the seahorse, but I don't think I'd want to be a seahorse because they look so sad."

T_________________________________________T


----------



## sel (Mar 26, 2008)

Haha.

Well at least my lunch is safe around you


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2008)

170 said:


> She aint retarded () just shy


Did you read the YT comments on there? So many retards calling her retarded. >.O Though there was another that did think she was Autistic as well, or so I read after my post. XD


Tehol Beddict said:


> In all but the most severe cases, "symptom"-derived labels for what should simply be referred to as personality make me fucking ill =D


You sure that's not just your arteries clogging up?


Tehol Beddict said:


> I'm a hateful son of a bitch... :X



No!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 26, 2008)

Probably is, davey. Between all the hate and cheeseburgers, I'll be dead by the time I'm 14.

I don't hate them enough to throw it away when you're not looking, sel?


----------



## mow (Mar 26, 2008)

*nuzzles Mike's beard* you're un absolute monkey if anythign <3



Lamb said:


> "My favorite animal is the seahorse, but I don't think I'd want to be a seahorse because they look so sad."
> 
> T_________________________________________T



I KNOW
T________________________T


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 26, 2008)

Can I at least be Mankey?

You already have the purple monkey thing locked up, and if I had to be a _real_ furred beast, I'd definitely want purple. With purple gone, I have to take away the real to avoid over-balance... so mankey is my obvious vote.

​


----------



## sel (Mar 26, 2008)

> Did you read the YT comments on there? So many retards calling her retarded. >.O Though there was another that did think she was Autistic as well, or so I read after my post. XD



I thought that was you XD



> I don't hate them enough to throw it away when you're not looking, sel?



You are a hateful son of a bitch <3



> In all but the most severe cases, "symptom"-derived labels for what should simply be referred to as personality make me fucking ill =D


I kind of agree with that..

And oh, in reference to my earlier post - there is a God.
God is alive, we have given birth to him.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 26, 2008)

> And oh, in reference to my earlier post - there is a God.
> God is alive, we have given birth to him.



Is it mankey, by any chance?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2008)

I want to be a Feral-spec Tauren Druid.


----------



## sel (Mar 26, 2008)

Mankey is three appendages short and isn't blue - but pretty close XD

edit: For fucks sake - my microwave decides to die on me when my potato is still hard and needs a few more minutes in there. Stupid German mass produced piece of shit.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 26, 2008)

What's this? Mike is evolving!

Mike has evolved into Primeape!

"Don't make eye contact ash, or he'll beat the fuck out of you! That's one angry monkey..."


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2008)

HE TRIPPING BALLS


----------



## sel (Mar 26, 2008)

You used your evil god powers to fuck with my potato didn't you. 

No, I'm not letting this go (I know you're not culpable in the least but still, I'm very obsessive when it comes to food for a thin guy). I even grated the fucking cheese as well.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2008)

You even made the pig choke on your penis!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 26, 2008)

Well... I _did_ chuckle and nod/golf clap your microwave when you posted that >_>

Maybe I planned the whole thing, after all.


----------



## sel (Mar 26, 2008)

T_T

Omelette du fromage it is it seems (You better not hook me up with a gas explosion, that's my territory)


----------



## mow (Mar 26, 2008)

XDDD @ mike the mankey. that is so spot on xD


s?l said:


> my potato is still hard and needs a few more minutes in there. Stupid German mass produced piece of shit.



INENOIDUE!

edit: fuck


----------



## sel (Mar 26, 2008)

I read that again just now XDD


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2008)

And Moe is the original Jynx.


I've always imagined Mike as more of a Snorlax, to be honest.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 26, 2008)

Typing this


----------



## mow (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 26, 2008)

I wrote my last post with my mouse.


----------



## sel (Mar 26, 2008)

2 of my favourite men in one clip moe <3 XDDD


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2008)

What's wrong with you, Dave?

So I'm playin' online on CoD4 a few days ago, and Dave tries to start a chat; when I start it up, he leaves.  What a bitch.


----------



## sel (Mar 26, 2008)

Okay, songs that you hate to like

XDDDD

I'm shameless


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2008)

There are a lot of guests viewing.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 26, 2008)

/lurk



s?l said:


> Okay, songs that you hate to like
> 
> XDDDD
> 
> I'm shameless


----------



## mow (Mar 26, 2008)

im utterly unashamed of stating that Wham's _Wake Up before you go-go_ is one of the best songs *ever*. and no, i am not taking a piss and iom not sayign this becuase im slightyl maybe perphas a wee tiny bit filled with ragging faggotry, Im serious becuase it's a brilliant, brilliant tune and all dancy pop oughta sound this damn good


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 26, 2008)

Wham crack me up.

But it is a sickeningly catchy fucking tune.


----------



## mow (Mar 26, 2008)

you should see me tearing up the dance floor to that tune. Jamiriouqi, MJ (old MJ + Jackson 5), Feist and Wham are must spins in a party 

how you been mate?


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Mar 26, 2008)

s?l said:


> Okay, songs that you hate to like


XDDDD


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 26, 2008)

I have been well. 

Did some research  FedEx would be obscenely pricey (like $200+) and the regular post offers minimal security. But, as we both know you will eventually return to civillization, I think I shall flag you for whatever book I am working on the moment you get out of the Postal sink we call the UAE.

It is frustrating, but it beats having the book lost to the hungry maw of the UAEs postal onster...


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 26, 2008)

ɐısɥɐɹ said:


> XDDDD


I knew this would be posted eventually.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 26, 2008)

^ That is a terrible song.

Fucking 80's.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> What's wrong with you, Dave?
> 
> So I'm playin' online on CoD4 a few days ago, and Dave tries to start a chat; when I start it up, he leaves.  What a bitch.


You took too fucking long, you free-for-all pansy.


170 said:


> im utterly unashamed of stating that Wham's _Wake Up before you go-go_ is one of the best songs *ever*. and no, i am not taking a piss and iom not sayign this becuase im slightyl maybe perphas a wee tiny bit filled with ragging faggotry, Im serious becuase it's a brilliant, brilliant tune and all dancy pop oughta sound this damn good


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Mar 26, 2008)

Catatonik said:


> That is a terrible song.


My throat contraction upon first listen says that too...

And then I fell. Though I like this one marginally more.

Disclaimer: Not a Tay Roll.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2008)

Hate that plexiglass guitar.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 26, 2008)

Fuck! I got Rickroll'd off the internet!


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 26, 2008)

Ouch.

Well, if it helps anyone.

I will be putting up a multi-album pimp thread, and sharing around five albums that I should have shared many a moon ago.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2008)

I need moar music, Cata, so do it; DO IT NOW

Dave, it took like a minute for me to get on the chat, and then you were gone.  I blame your impatience rather than my being slow.  Free for all is the shit, and possibly the easiest game type, I haven't played forever.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 26, 2008)

I play free for all all the time. However, I'm best in team matches like sabotage and domination. I'm really to much of a Kamikaze for free for all.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Dave, it took like a minute for me to get on the chat, and then you were gone.  I blame your impatience rather than my being slow.  Free for all is the shit, and possibly the easiest game type, I haven't played forever.


Exactly, took you far too fucking long, Androo. I prefer team-based, because I like to think that not everyone likes to do it from behind on me.


Lord Yu said:


> I play free for all all the time. However, I'm best in team matches like sabotage and domination. I'm really to much of a Kamikaze for free for all.



I prefer TDM and Domination.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2008)

I play free for all because I hide and pick off the new players.  It's fun, because you can here them whining about how I have all the good weapons unlocked, so its' unfair.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2008)

I finally got used to the P90 the other day. I was pwning with it. You know the house in Overgrown that near  the bridge that leads to the barn? The one which half of it is blown away? I just say around the top of the stairs, everytime someone came up I shot them and then moved to a slightly different position. The same guys came up like 15 times. xD


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2008)

Overgrown is one of my favorite team maps, if you start on top.  That wall, behind the metal garage thing, in the brush you are invisible with Ghillie on, so I stay there and snipe the entire game.  I've gotten 25-1 kill death ratio with that spot.  It takes people forever to wise up, too. XD

I love Domination, and Sabatoge I'm learning to love.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm far too antsy for sniping. I'm an on the ground player stare em in the eye player. I love how sabotage can last either 20 minutes or 2.  I've run two 2 minute runs where I ran the bomb right out the gate. Oh the lulz.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2008)

Well, I love the Shotty, AK-47u and the Mini Uzi, because I run around like a schizophrenic bitch and go nuts with them.  But hiding is fun because it pisses people off.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Overgrown is one of my favorite team maps, if you start on top.  That wall, behind the metal garage thing, in the brush you are invisible with Ghillie on, so I stay there and snipe the entire game.  I've gotten 25-1 kill death ratio with that spot.  It takes people forever to wise up, too. XD


Heh, you'd be dead meat if I played against you. I've a tendency for headshotting snipers who stay there with my Deagle. And trust me, I can do that quite well. XD


Lord Yu said:


> I'm far too antsy for sniping. I'm an on the ground player stare em in the eye player.


I don't like sniping, either. Far too little ammo. I fucking hate the M16, too. Piece of shit thing. Hate burst-fire.

Fave weapon is by far the RPD. I kill with that thing. Enjoy the MP5, AK74u, AK47, M4 and P90 as well. 

Also, I fucking hate juggernubs.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 26, 2008)

Duncan would likely fuck you all up...especially if you are on console.

I love watching that man play CoD4...it is....just so damn brutal.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2008)

It doesn't work against experience players as much, just noobs are people who haven't experienced it. After I die the first time, I go out with mah G30 or whatever. That or I use Claymore's everywhere I go, and use the P90 with double tap, for giggles.

*ED!*t; Yeah, he probably would, I'm not terribly good.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 26, 2008)

It is without question I'd get fucked up. I'm average at best.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2008)

Don't use Double Tap, that's just stupid. Stopping Power has a better bonus per hit no matter what.

I know all maps by heart. Know all the choke-points, all the good camp-spots, etc. I love going underground in Pipelines. People often don't expect that for some reason.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Mar 26, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Hate that plexiglass guitar.


Hate that I chose catchy beat over moaning high-pitched notes.


Lord Yu said:


> Fuck! I got Rickroll'd off the internet!


I'd have thought you would remember their youtube IDs; I feel slightly accomplished.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 26, 2008)

I clicked it knowing what it was.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2008)

No no, Dave, not for serious, for giggles.  I always ave Stopping power on, it's easily the most useful of all those perks.  Same goes for Claymore's, I never have a profile that doesnt' use them, ever.  Sometimes I use 3 frags for maps like Wet Work, but other than that, no.

The Train level?  With the underground pipeline?  I love that place.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah, Duncan has them all memorized, and as one guy out it, 'mastered the art of spawn-camping abuse, without actually camping'

I think it is because he never stays still.

I mean, he has put in we figured out, about 8000 or so hours on FPS games since he started gaming, with the occasional month to half a year break in there.

Now taking that mastery of an art or sport usually requires 10 000 hours of practice/play, from music - badminton, etc, it seems likely Duncan is nearing the status of FPS master; Someone who can sit down for a quick round, start the game with some other dude at 160 points (on a 300 point limit game) and win the round in a quick twelve minutes, all the while rolling a joint between spawns...

I mean, Duncan is twenty nine, and has been a VG player since like...ten, with FPS as his primary focus for the better part of the past ten years (minding that WoW got in the way for a while, and he always finds rooms for other types of games).

The accusations of cheater he gets, always crack me up. Duncan always says it is his favourite cheat code..."practice and passion".

So, I expect you to be abusing the shit out of EVERYONE within ten years Davey.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> No no, Dave, not for serious, for giggles.  I always ave Stopping power on, it's easily the most useful of all those perks.  Same goes for Claymore's, I never have a profile that doesnt' use them, ever.  Sometimes I use 3 frags for maps like Wet Work, but other than that, no.


I tend to switch between claymores, Frag x3 and Bandolier. When sniping, always have claymores, but I don't snipe often. At times with psuedo-snipers, or AR, though. On maps like Wetworks and Shipment, Frag x3.


Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The Train level?  With the underground pipeline?  I love that place.



Yup. I always go underground when I start as the Russians. Go to the small building, kill whoever's in there, then go outside, around the container, up the stairs and then killing the snipers that are always there.

*ED!*t: Why's that, Cata? XD


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 26, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> *ED!*t: Why's that, Cata? XD



Well, get that 10 000 hours in, when military technology reaches the point where remote piloted walkers are moving around, and so on, I am gonna need gamers with fast hands and sharp eyes.

>.>

Also, I love watching good FPS players in action.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2008)

I'mma be a mech-pilot!

I switch on and off between FPS. At times I can camp like woah near a choke-point, because, let's face it, why move when people walk into your sights for you? At others I rush like woah, flanking the shit out of snipers with a silenced P90.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2008)

I think Cata's friend is one of those people that I play online, that has like 300 million kills logges up, and were done with every prestige mode in like the first week.  When you play them, it's like they don't materialize on the map, and they just make you die by pressing any button.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2008)

You wanna do some cage-matches to rack up the challenges, Androo? I'm bored.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm doing homework now, but if you're still on in like an hour, I can.

I'll lose lol, I haven't played very much for awhile.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2008)

It's not about winning or losing. I do it all the time with a mate to get the camo-challenges. You just take turns in doing headshots, or getting that 5-killstreak on an MG for the exp. You win every other round with 10-9 and lose with 9-10. So per ten matches you get in about 95 headshots. Not bad, eh?


But yeah, I'll be on. I still need to do some work on my essay, but fuck it. >.>


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm on level 55, so I'm going to reset myself again, soon.  

So I'll be starting with my shitty weapons again.  Well, not shitty, but without the Red Dot scope.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2008)

Another reason to go play Cage Matches. You can get to lvl 5 easier again and not have to use the badly set-up pre-set classes. I fucking hate the m16, even more when it has a noob-tube.


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 26, 2008)

-tries to avoid posting right after Davey- 

-probably failed- 

Found a stack of my old CDs and LPs last night, never knew I had so many awesome once until now. Currently, im spinning a Jupiter Day Disc, quite weird music but her voice is great.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2008)

You are the definition of fail, after all.


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 26, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> You are the definition of fail, after all.



And I fucking hate you


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2008)

It's all passion, baby.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2008)

Anyways Androo, I'll be on Live.


----------



## mow (Mar 26, 2008)

kish kash im pimping you alxendre tomorrow i swear upon the strand of sam beam's beard that i still have in the pocket of my jean's left butt check


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 26, 2008)

^i sure hope you do, otherwise i will stalk you down and pull that album up of your buttcheck, through your nose, and out a very unpleasant place.  its been months!


----------



## sel (Mar 26, 2008)

170 said:


> im utterly unashamed of stating that Wham's _Wake Up before you go-go_ is one of the best songs *ever*. and no, i am not taking a piss and iom not sayign this becuase im slightyl maybe perphas a wee tiny bit filled with ragging faggotry, Im serious becuase it's a brilliant, brilliant tune and all dancy pop oughta sound this damn good


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah, Duncan is evil.

Amusingly so.

But that said, I think I need mor memory for my onboard fleshPC, I am running out of space to put all the info I am absorbing..

My brain feels...bloated.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 26, 2008)

Anyone read Bokurano? It's some crazy deep shit with lot's of  moments.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2008)

Back from gaming, I had fun camping like a friend. XD


----------



## Lamb (Mar 26, 2008)

Anyone seen the movie _We Are The Strange_ and is it good?


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 26, 2008)

I have not.

So I could not tell you.

I di put up two new pieces of art people might enjoy...

Music defines me



Comments?

>.>


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 26, 2008)

Bokurano may not have the best art but the story is so harsh and tearing.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 26, 2008)

Never read it, but then my manga reading has slowed quite a bit lately, as has almost all my fiction reading lately (with the exception of about a dozen of the internets best web comics.)


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 26, 2008)

It's about a group of children who pilot a giant robot. However, with every enemy they defeat the one piloting dies. Crazy bad shit happens naturally.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 26, 2008)

Hahhaha.

Interesting.

Who knows, maybe one day if my schedule clears up, I will try and queeze the series into my reading.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 26, 2008)

Source

BEST
SAMPLE
EVER
USED
IN
A
SONG
EVER


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 26, 2008)

hey chaps.  i just bought a macbook.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 26, 2008)

One of my friends talks about those _all the time_ and it's really annoying. X3


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 26, 2008)

Cough

New musics anyone?


----------



## Audrey (Mar 26, 2008)

I already have or have heard every single album you shared except one.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 26, 2008)

which one?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2008)

Already getting this'n, Cata.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 26, 2008)

Catatonik said:


> which one?



The one by the Gandharvas or whatever the band name is.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 26, 2008)

So I was listening to Voxtrot's Raised By Wolves EP today (you know it's just one of those days where nothing seems to be right and the future only holds worse things to come and I needed a happy distraction) and I started to ponder why couldn't all of Voxtrot be like this?

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=ueFj9V6WWLg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 26, 2008)

Mmmm, *Gandharvas*.

Me likey verra muchly (especially as *Ween *and *Cake* fanboy).


----------



## jkingler (Mar 26, 2008)

That Voxtrot is lovely. What do they usually sound like? A pimp may be in order, since I really enjoyed that.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 27, 2008)

I'ma be pimping some really really scary dark ambient later today. Even scarier than Deathprod and Machinefabriek, in my opinion. Be afraid!


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 27, 2008)

I is glad to have finally gotten that megapimp off my shoulders.
Wheeeee.

Enjoying that *Pedro* Shawn.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 27, 2008)

Ah, good to hear mate. 

I have Anathema and ohGr from the ones you pimped, and I have one Corey Smith album, though not the one pimped. I'll try to start on the pimp over the weekend. Much thanks.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 27, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> That Voxtrot is lovely. What do they usually sound like? A pimp may be in order, since I really enjoyed that.



they usually sound like really generic baroque pop. X3


----------



## Perverse (Mar 27, 2008)

Moe, did you want Clutchy's _Walking Backwards_?


----------



## sel (Mar 27, 2008)

I haven't pimped anything in ages now you mention it...

edit: Nub - this should be up your street


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 27, 2008)

Lamb said:


> they usually sound like really generic baroque pop. X3



The LP was ignominiously awful.

Mothers, Sisters Daughters, and Wives EP >>>> Raised By Wolves EP > Your Biggest Fan EP >>> Voxtrot LP.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 27, 2008)

Muchly appreciated, Abs.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 27, 2008)

Jove said:


> The LP was ignominiously awful.
> 
> Mothers, Sisters Daughters, and Wives EP >>>> Raised By Wolves EP > Your Biggest Fan EP >>> Voxtrot LP.



yeah.... I agree with most of that, except The Start Of Something >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> everything else by Voxtrot.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 27, 2008)

Lamb said:


> yeah.... I agree with most of that, except The Start Of Something >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> everything else by Voxtrot.



I'd say one of my favorite couplet's in music, ever, is "I'd get angry with athletic ease/break common laws in twos and threes." 

"The Start of Something" is still is outside my top 5 Voxtrot songs, though.


----------



## sel (Mar 27, 2008)

Pleasure is all mine shawn - came across them after not having listened to them for a while in iTunes and thought it'd be something you'd like so yeah.


----------



## mow (Mar 27, 2008)

CLUTCHY! <3 you shawn



Jove said:


> The LP was ignominiously awful.
> 
> Mothers, Sisters Daughters, and Wives EP >>>> Raised By Wolves EP > Your Biggest Fan EP >>> Voxtrot LP.



I support this kind of maths.

Who wants more *Kettel* and *Goldmund*?


----------



## sel (Mar 27, 2008)

(You'll hate me for this but) I couldn't properly get into whisper me wishes.

Goldmund though <3. You're telling me there's another aside from High Places and Cor-whatever road?


----------



## mow (Mar 27, 2008)

I DONT KNOW YOU ANYMORE ABBAS T_T was it too over the place? probabily cuase it's a compilation, bust some of the tunes just etheral. i reckon anyone who loves delirium will enjyo it, it's the perfect music to describe the character. I oughta send it to Niel Gaiman. _My Dogan_ is even moreso.

and aye! *Two Point Discrimination*. a vynil only release. full piano, but very experimental

My Space TV


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 27, 2008)

where's my Alexander Turnquist moe?


----------



## mow (Mar 27, 2008)

my laptop is busted and has that in it .__.

HASNT ORIGIAMBORI SATUATED YOUR HUNGER FOR ODDLY PLUCKED GUITAR?


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 27, 2008)

170 said:


> my laptop is busted and has that in it .__.



EXCUSES EXCUSES EXCUSES.


----------



## mow (Mar 27, 2008)

i fucking swear, it's tellign me there is a system error and im so annoyed becuase i have 30 gigs of music there and over 100 unposted photos =/

Im hoping it's fixable tho, sending it to a techy later tonight


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 27, 2008)

What the fuck. I went into my folder to grab that AT and toss it up for lovey since your foldy computer is smashed ...but it's fucking gone D=


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh. Important note. Finally got around to watching There Will be Blood last night.

Fan _fucking_ tastic. It was damn good cinema. Damn good. Daniel Day Lewis - still fucking awesome.


----------



## mow (Mar 27, 2008)

stil hasnt hit cinemas here. all that is showing is 10,000 BC, Shutter,  Jumper and the Eye. And damnedto heaven i'll be if i ever step into one of those flicks >_<


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 27, 2008)

The misfits soong " we are 138" annoys me. I have heard it quite a few times, but i keep hearing him sing " We all want dirty ape" in the chorus. I cant .. hear the right thing ever. Talk about killing the song


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 27, 2008)

We Are 138 is one of the most repetitive Misfits tracks in existence XD

Also, im close to 4k posts, get the fucking cake ready


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 27, 2008)

> stil hasnt hit cinemas here. all that is showing is 10,000 BC, Shutter, Jumper and the Eye. And damnedto heaven i'll be if i ever step into one of those flicks >_<


Jesus...

Good call.

I just dl'd a dvd rip I happened by, I don't go to the theater often. Too many fucking people there.


----------



## mow (Mar 27, 2008)

oh lol, when There will be blood hits the theatre i'd probabiyl be one of two people who will go to it xD

*butt stomps dave out of the  room with his 24k inch e-cock* 
BITCH BE TRIPPIN BALLS


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2008)

-jumps kixx-


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 27, 2008)

DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD:

DAMN YOU DAVE  

no nude sauna chicks for you.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2008)

NEXT TIME, GADGET!

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEXT TIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIME



And what the deuce? You better be kidding, woman. Or I shall have to use my puppy-dog eyes on yer arse.


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 27, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> NEXT TIME, GADGET!
> 
> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEXT TIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIME
> 
> ...



the pics will be taken, but the viewing will be very explicit. . anyhow, im off to burn some rubbish, and then run to the bus.

 sauna tiam!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2008)

-c-walks-

Look forward to them presents.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 27, 2008)

Dave, what's wrong with you? 

I got on yesterday to game wi'cha, only to find that as I got on, you'd been off for like 5 minutes.  I was all ready and everything.  I did, however, restart my prestige more again and be a bitch with the mp5 on every level I played.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Dave, what's wrong with you?
> 
> I got on yesterday to game wi'cha, only to find that as I got on, you'd been off for like 5 minutes.  I was all ready and everything.  I did, however, restart my prestige more again and be a bitch with the mp5 on every level I played.



You said an hour, it took you longer than that.


----------



## murasex (Mar 27, 2008)

How's the MD nowadays?


----------



## sel (Mar 27, 2008)

Much better now you popped by? Maybe?
Same as usual I'd think. We are rather boring a section 

So how've you been? Has been a while


----------



## murasex (Mar 27, 2008)

I kind of died. I forgot when I was here. >_>

It is not a boring section; The sparkles are just dimmed... a lot. 
We need to change the light bulbs to new ones. 

I've been good. x3 What about yourself?


----------



## sel (Mar 27, 2008)

Haha

And I'm doing alright. Easter break is on so lot of revision procrastination


----------



## murasex (Mar 27, 2008)

XDDD Procrastinating will bite you in the ass, Sel. 




D<


----------



## sel (Mar 27, 2008)

Bite me in the ass?
That's fucking horrible XD

You reminded me about somthing I read in the newspaper recently. An old woman is suing as she checked in for a leg operation - but woke up to find that she'd been given a new anal sphincter. They got the shit (not literally) mixed up between her and another woman who was to get that operation for her anal incontinence.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 27, 2008)

Alternatively, promptness will bite you in the sac.


----------



## sel (Mar 27, 2008)

Why must my mind insist on giving me mental images at all these situations you conjure up.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 27, 2008)

Moral of this story - have no plans. Plans are mean little fuckers with sharp teeth; biting hurts, and is unsanitary.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm still procrastinating on my essay. >.>


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm procrastinating on my novel, Breath of Fire III, Fate/ Stay Night, Ciel Route and Kohaku Route in Tsukihime, Half Life 2, Portal, Disgaea 1 and 2, Phoenix Wright 1, Nodame Cantabile, Growlanser V(hell it was really only a collector's purchase so maybe not) and that's a short list. Back to my  novel. BY THE END OF THIS WEEK I SHALL FINISH WRITING THESE TWO CHAPTERS!


----------



## murasex (Mar 27, 2008)

You guys need to stop with these procrastinations.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2008)

I need a hot redhead to keep me in line.


----------



## murasex (Mar 27, 2008)

Check the ads.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2008)

No thank you.


----------



## murasex (Mar 27, 2008)

You'll forever be procrastinating now.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 27, 2008)

I'll just take any old girl as long as she's reasonably attractive and out of her fucking mind.


----------



## murasex (Mar 27, 2008)

Hmmm... lets check the classifieds.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 27, 2008)

It takes a certain level of insanity to hang out with me.


----------



## murasex (Mar 27, 2008)

Really? ._.;
I thought you were a pretty nice guy.
Easy to hang out with.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 27, 2008)

I am nice. It's just that conversations with me can take an abstract turn. It takes an abstract mind to keep up.


----------



## murasex (Mar 27, 2008)

Ooo. I'm sure there's someone who can keep up with you.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 27, 2008)

Dave, it would seem that we cannot do well simultaneously.

XD

How's it goin' for the rest of y'all?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 27, 2008)

Yes I did, as a matter of fact. 

So clever.


----------



## sel (Mar 27, 2008)

The crux of intellectual subtlety if I say so myself.

I think we're meant to have gone back and removed all links from our pimps aren't we? XD


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 27, 2008)

I think we were supposed to, if needs be, he could just prune the whole thing.


----------



## sel (Mar 27, 2008)

*Shudder*

God forbid XD


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 27, 2008)

Good thing I was a PM pimper and the only time I pimped in a thread was to doujin music collections.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 27, 2008)

What can I say?

I'm a lazy person?


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm an elitist scumbag.


----------



## sel (Mar 27, 2008)

Deep down you're a cuddly little kitten.

Anyway, be back in 90 minutes


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 27, 2008)

Spring break sucks. Jocks suck. Life sucks.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 27, 2008)

X sucks.

He doesn't talk to me anymore.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 27, 2008)

And the gauntlet has been thrown.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2008)

-ganks Androo-


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 27, 2008)

You ain't gankin' nothin', bitch.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2008)

I pwned yo ass every time you were on the opposite team, mofo.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 27, 2008)

Except for when you didn't.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2008)

Bitch please. Who's the one running 1.47, huh?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 27, 2008)

I just started playing after a 2 month break, give me some time to warm up.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2008)

Bitch be trippin'.

Got Skate?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 27, 2008)

No. 

I've been stuck with CoD4 forever now.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2008)

Get Skate, it's orsum.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 27, 2008)

I just spent all my spendin' money on a Wii and Brawl. 

I'm out for awhile.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2008)

You're at least getting GTA, right?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 27, 2008)

Sure, why not?

I need the Orange Box, first.


----------



## sel (Mar 27, 2008)

I swear there's a gaming department.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Sure, why not?
> 
> I need the Orange Box, first.


KK.


s?l said:


> I swear there's a gaming department.



How would you know? The most recent game you've got is PES 4.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 27, 2008)

Abbas be trippin' balls. 

It's not like we ever talk about music in here, anyways.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 27, 2008)

Skate sucks balls, and why the fuck would anyone spend money on _another_ fucking gta? Bleh.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 27, 2008)

I would. I need things to put in my PS3.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 27, 2008)

> I would. I need things to put in my PS3.



Haha, fair enough. Fair enough.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Skate sucks balls, and why the fuck would anyone spend money on _another_ fucking gta? Bleh.



Can't say I give a shit.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 27, 2008)

I hate restarting in prestige mode, because I end up using my sniper on big levels, the mp5 on small levels, and nothing else. I don't even have fucking claymores yet. BOO.

The first sniper you get is one of my favorites, because it's much more powerful than those wussy ones you get later on. Ooooo, they fire faster. Bitch, if you can't get them in 1 shot, 2 fucking max, you shouldn't be sniping.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 28, 2008)

Hate, anger, bloodlust


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 28, 2008)

I love blogs.

Dub Buk - Interesting thrash-folk-techno metal

Oh hell _yes._


----------



## Audrey (Mar 28, 2008)

You meant to say, "Dub Buk, National Socialist black metal with folk and thrash influences."

Sorry, Boskov.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 28, 2008)

lol



This is unfortunate, however, my other completely random finding of Ravi Shankar & Yehudi Menuhin will suffice for now.  Eastern folk meets Western Classical, for some amazingly awesome, emotionally intense and psychadelic experiences.  I love blogs, yet again.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 28, 2008)

I usually do, with the glory that is last.fm I can find information on virtually any band, but I didn't, because I was all excited by the descriptors. That and it wasn't uploaded on MU, which is hard to find on that site.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 28, 2008)

I should just compile a list of all the NSBM bands I can think of sometime.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 28, 2008)

That would be good.


----------



## Aldrick (Mar 28, 2008)

GUITAR JOKE()

I broke my G-String when I was fingering A minor.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 28, 2008)

Since you pointed it out as a joke it's no longer funny.


----------



## Aldrick (Mar 28, 2008)

Which means I'm back where I've started.

Exactly as planned


----------



## sel (Mar 28, 2008)

So I have some bloody nice post rock that I'll be pimping later

Cello, viola, Electric guitar. Dirty three esque but slightly more baritone and darker form a first listen


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 28, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I hate restarting in prestige mode, because I end up using my sniper on big levels, the mp5 on small levels, and nothing else. I don't even have fucking claymores yet. BOO.
> 
> The first sniper you get is one of my favorites, because it's much more powerful than those wussy ones you get later on. Ooooo, they fire faster. Bitch, if you can't get them in 1 shot, 2 fucking max, you shouldn't be sniping.



I don't like sniping, I'm too impatient.


----------



## sel (Mar 28, 2008)

Sniping, hah.

Katsu and I'm done


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 28, 2008)

You can't sprint whilst holding a grenade, Abbas.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 28, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> That would be good.



I'll have to include a list of bands commonly believed to be NSBM that aren't, too.


----------



## sel (Mar 28, 2008)

moe
20:47
xD
i snorted my cock

♫ Ab
20:47
what?

*Spoiler*: __ 




moe
20:47
coke*


----------



## mow (Mar 28, 2008)

in my defence i have the equivalnt of the nile river in liquor flowing thru my veins


----------



## sel (Mar 28, 2008)

Thats seriously the most horrible mental image though XD

Blacks have huge nostrils as it is but not that big


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 28, 2008)

170 said:


> in my defence i have the equivalnt of the nile river in liquor flowing thru my veins



Three bottles of beer from two days ago?


----------



## mow (Mar 28, 2008)

let's see...

half-bottle of french vodka
6 glasses of vodka/rasperberry juice
3 G&Ts
2 Whiskeys
4 taquila shots
and a bottle of champgane here and there


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 28, 2008)

Moe.

I know you. I know what your memory is like.

So who the fuck you think you're fooling here?


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 28, 2008)

I only get drunk off misery and hate.


----------



## mow (Mar 28, 2008)

i only remembered cause a friend kept tabs xD still didnt get drunk tho, one more however

anyhow we ended up in a warehouse studio and i rocked everyone out as the dj played some great house and i jammed along on the bongos. 



Lord Yu said:


> I only get drunk off misery and hate.



if i stabebd you you'd bleed gummi bears <3


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 28, 2008)

If you stabbed me I'd bleed chaos.


----------



## mow (Mar 28, 2008)

i bet your ticklish


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 28, 2008)

my AT, moe?!


----------



## Aldrick (Mar 28, 2008)

I slapped her bass and popped her cherrywood


----------



## Perverse (Mar 28, 2008)

Guaranteed win:

here
here
here
here
here


----------



## jkingler (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't feel like being scared. 

...


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 29, 2008)

My iPod finally succumbed to a year and a half of constant use and abuse; I give credit where credit is due, and Apple knows their shit.  I never expected that little piece of plastic to take the unrelenting abuse it did, and did it ever take it.  I take care of the things I use frequently, but after 3 months at a camp in the mountains, nearly constant use and the fact that I am a clumsy lummox, it did well.  



I'm going to use it as a back up, however, as the drive is still good. 

Now, to transer all that to the other one.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2008)

I hate the new iPods. You can't put Rockbox on those. And I fucking hate iTunes.


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 29, 2008)

I never got myself an iPod, there's something about them i dont like. Supposedly, it's just my hatred for popular choices that kicks in.. so I got an Archos 104 instead. Small ass company, but im more unique if i have a freaky mp3 than a usual one. 

darnit, posting after Davey again


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 29, 2008)

fuck iPod, get a Creative.

God damn it guys, Creative INVENTED the Soundblaster Sound Card for PC nearly 20 years ago and are still the forerunner of music hardware! How the hell they are being pushed back by Apple who just specialise in half-decent restricting Operating Systems with semi-good streamlining software is beyond me


----------



## Perverse (Mar 29, 2008)

My brother had a Creative. It died after like 2 months.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm late right?
​


----------



## Perverse (Mar 29, 2008)

I believe that's been posted before, Rahs.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Mar 29, 2008)

Okay ]<

Excuse my outdated self, for this is my cue to come here more often.


----------



## mow (Mar 29, 2008)

^ firts good thing to come out of Soulja Boy

and god; Shakign the Sea-skull...Ive never heard anyone rip off the caretaker, deathprod and William Basinski to such a degree D=

and pft @ creative. like hell im buying a an mp3 player only capable of holding 32 GB


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a creative 60gb... I want to buy a new one though this one was second hand and a little run down. But it was a bargain so I refrain from making complaints.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 29, 2008)

170 said:


> and god; Shakign the Sea-skull...Ive never heard anyone rip off the caretaker, deathprod and William Basinski to such a degree D=



You bastard, derailing my pimp. D=

I haven't listened to Caretaker or Basinski, nor enough Deathprod to make a statement.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 29, 2008)

Sit at your computer all day. No need for an mp3 player =D


----------



## Perverse (Mar 29, 2008)

We can't all have such a life, Mike. D=


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2008)

Wouldn't mind getting the 60 gb Zen if I had the money.


----------



## mow (Mar 29, 2008)

shame you cant 



Tehol Beddict said:


> Sit at your computer all day. No need for an mp3 player =D



you fucking cave bear xD

Salsa classes start tomorrowz~


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2008)

I hope you get a male partner.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 29, 2008)

Salsa classes? Trying to get the latin lover thing going, so you can downplay your whiteness? 

/lol @ moe hating on Shawn's pimp, since that's like 3/5 that moe's hated lately XD;  just a smidgen envious of Mike's lifestyle


----------



## mow (Mar 29, 2008)

XD crab man. i was always big on tago, jazz swing and salsa, and since ican do  the first ones rather well and the last to a certain extent, i just figure i should put more time into perfectign it, since the place im going to wants to start a full fledged dance troupe and i think that is awesome

and to be honest i dotn hate it. it has soul. the issue is that it is blatantly ipped off soul xD



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I hope you get a male partner.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2008)

Dicks cross, balls touch.


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 29, 2008)

170 said:


> Salsa classes start tomorrowz~


Salsa is a really nice dance of flirt. Remember to use all of your pelvus while dancing, and dont be afraid to touch the girl when it starts to get all hot in the room.

but for passion, Tango is the way to go.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2008)

I prefer tango music over salsa.


----------



## mow (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovewitches said:


> Salsa is a really nice dance of flirt. Remember to use all of your pelvus while dancing, and dont be afraid to touch the girl when it starts to get all hot in the room.
> 
> but for passion, Tango is the way to go.



afraid? haha. you should've seen Samah and I tear up the dance floor apart i nthe high school hay days. my islamic studies teacher alost had a heart attack from how "shameless" we were  I know how to salsa, im merely going to brush it off and perfect it 

and meet hots womenz =x

and jazz swing > all. Most fun anoyone could possible have whilst dancing. Plus it has the most wonderful explosive "oh my god i cant stop moving my body i need to get jiggy with it" accompanying music. Soil and The Pimp sessions much?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a hard copy of Pimpoint.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm so trendy 

Actually, I nee more than 32 gigs, as the Creative Zen, and I didn't want to re convert all my shit so I wen iPod for the time being.  Unlike all those cool with the iPod's, I use mine all the way.  I have 20 gigs left and counting.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 29, 2008)

Grandparents outrage at big naked painting of myself starting in 10....9.....8


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh how I wish I could see their reactions.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 29, 2008)

Paint a large portrait of yourself in the nude amidst a gathering of naked men to appease them?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 29, 2008)

I want vagina right now.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 29, 2008)

It looks pretty decent actually considering I did it without mirror at hand. Freewheeling proportions ends up in utter disaster 9 times out of 10. Especially when it's about enlarging (it's about 40x60 inch).


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Oh how I wish I could see their reactions.



Like it'd be their reactions you'd be looking at.


----------



## mow (Mar 29, 2008)

That's some large canvas you've got there


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 29, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Like it'd be their reactions you'd be looking at.


 
Like I'd have the ability to see them anyways.

And don't lie, you're the own with a taste for the old.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2008)

I'd just look at her knockers.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 29, 2008)

MD 

Bitch, we need to redeem that atrocious Team Deathmatch we played yesterday.


----------



## sel (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey guys

What's up?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm trendy, Laura drawed noods, me and Dave suck at CoD4.


----------



## mow (Mar 29, 2008)

and X wants vagina which is the most suprising development of all


----------



## Voynich (Mar 29, 2008)

170 said:


> That's some large canvas you've got there



Eh not really. Got anoter one that's 60 inch by 25 feet.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 29, 2008)

25 feet?

Where do you put it?


----------



## sel (Mar 29, 2008)

Where's this drawing of yours Lauz? :3

And lol. I lost at bowling twice - to a girl ><
But I won at pool so male ego isn't completely abashed


----------



## Voynich (Mar 29, 2008)

I roll it up  I use paper. Can't afford canvas and can't be arsed to drag along a pile of them when I can just use paper. 

Also, it's not done yet. So no pictures. Maybe tomoz.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 29, 2008)

In here? 

That's still unwieldly and huge, what are you going to do with it?  I hope it's good, 'cause that's an exorbitant amount of paper to waste.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 29, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> In here?
> 
> That's still unwieldly and huge, what are you going to do with it?  I hope it's good, 'cause that's an exorbitant amount of paper to waste.



Hmmm dunno yet. Got some ideas. Or I'll just cut it up in smaller sizes. I think in total I have about 60 feet of paper laying around in my room.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 29, 2008)

hey dave and good doctor, i should play CoD4 with you chaps.


----------



## sel (Mar 29, 2008)

Voynich said:


> Hmmm dunno yet. Got some ideas. Or I'll just cut it up in smaller sizes. I think in total I have about 60 feet of paper laying around in my room.



Ten and a bit of me, sheez.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> MD
> 
> Bitch, we need to redeem that atrocious Team Deathmatch we played yesterday.


What time? Playing JSRF currently, but I can play some CoD4 in like an hour.


Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'm trendy, Laura drawed noods, me and Dave suck at CoD4.


No, Androo. YOU suck. You just take me down with you.


sél said:


> Where's this drawing of yours Lauz? :3
> 
> And lol. I lost at bowling twice - to a girl ><
> But I won at pool so male ego isn't completely abashed



Not surprising that you one in a game of handling wood and balls.


*ED!*t: Yes, Jordan. Yes you should. You got yer 360 back, then?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 29, 2008)

Voynich said:


> Hmmm dunno yet. Got some ideas. Or I'll just cut it up in smaller sizes. I think in total I have about 60 feet of paper laying around in my room.


 
Sheeeyit

It does lend itself to certain possibilities, so it could pretty awesome.  



Brother Wayne Kramer said:


> hey dave and good doctor, i should play CoD4 with you chaps.


 
We could all lose together on ambush to a bunch of 15 year old boys!


----------



## sel (Mar 29, 2008)

> Not surprising that you one in a game of handling wood and balls.



If you're going to insult me Davey at least do it coherently <3


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm off to work in an hour, so probably not today.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 29, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> *ED!*t: Yes, Jordan. Yes you should. You got yer 360 back, then?


Well, even when i didn't have my 360, i was still able to use my roommate's.  I've mostly just been too busy/lazy



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Sheeeyit
> 
> We could all lose together on ambush to a bunch of 15 year old boys!



well, you guys can lose to 15 year olds.  I'll pwn them.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 29, 2008)

@Sel: The Soul's Release was gud. 

Also: I lose at bowling to a girl regularly. My gf hands me my ass, every time. I have to take solace in the fact that I win in every board game known to man. But I mourn the fact that she won't play me at any of them now. 

/we break more even in rummy, and she goes to sleep after she wins, the bastard XD


----------



## sel (Mar 29, 2008)

> @Sel: The Soul's Release was gud.
> 
> Also: I lose at bowling to a girl regularly. My gf hands me my ass, every time. I have to take solace in the fact that I win in every board game known to man. But I mourn the fact that she won't play me at any of them now.
> 
> /we break more even in rummy, and she goes to sleep after she wins, the bastard XD



Glad to hear you enjoyed it man.

And you have no idea how close it was. First game we were even going into the 10th frame (on 55 points - yes we're that appaling).
I fucked up and got one, she got 7 xD

Second game I was atrocious - 22 points behind as I begin the 10th Frame.
First shot - gutter
Second shot - ZING. Knock em all down to get a half strike
Third Bonus shot - Strike
20 points on that - but I still lose. So close to an epic comeback

And I haven't played Rummy in ages


----------



## jkingler (Mar 29, 2008)

I regularly score under 80. She regularly scores over 120.

It's rarely very close, and when it is, it just sucks that much more. XD


----------



## sel (Mar 29, 2008)

Haha, at least I lost with _some_ dignity.

Before this last time I played I got beaten by my sister, Jesus christ


----------



## Mori` (Mar 29, 2008)

abs that kaizers orchestra pimp is great.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 29, 2008)

evening fellas and ladies


----------



## sel (Mar 29, 2008)

Maskineri Yeah?

You're more than welcome

Heya Dave
I was in your neck of the woods today


----------



## mow (Mar 29, 2008)

I am loving this book so much right now

sup dave


----------



## delirium (Mar 29, 2008)

That artwork is tasty. Where's the from?


----------



## jkingler (Mar 29, 2008)

@moe: That...looks awesome. Care to share? 

/guesses the source material is called Fallen Angel, as the filenames indicate

EDIT:


----------



## mow (Mar 29, 2008)

Fallen Angel Vol 2. Vol.1 has a different artist but it's still a very good read. 

Vol. 1
Vol. 2

Vol 3 is out and it's still on going. cant believe DC dropped this title.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 29, 2008)

They dropped it? But...but...

:/


----------



## mow (Mar 29, 2008)

low sales in the first 30 issues. I cant hate them tho for the readers havign shitty taste tho. but IDW picked it right up and are the oens publishing Vol 2 and Vol 3. and they've given the writer alot of liberty and it's pickign up greatly


----------



## Voynich (Mar 29, 2008)

I need to find Gods in Chaos. It looks so yummy from the small parts I've seen.


----------



## azuken (Mar 29, 2008)

I feel like a got hit by a fucking truck. I hate hang overs.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2008)

Yay for retarded underage drinkers.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 29, 2008)

That looks fantastic.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 29, 2008)

Also, I finally finished the Sartre essay only 9 weeks past the deadline. I think that's a new speedrecord.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 29, 2008)

> Also, I finally finished the Sartre essay only 9 weeks past the deadline. I think that's a new speedrecord.



Wow... That was due like ...when I took my break xD

I know, we talked about it before I left >_<


----------



## jkingler (Mar 29, 2008)

IDW?

Also, @ Maho: When will I be getting some VSnares? 

/still waitin'


----------



## azuken (Mar 29, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Yay for retarded underage drinkers.



That was my first time drinking in over a year. I usually just smoke and chill. But sense i have to get a job by the end of april, i had to resort to alcohol...


----------



## Voynich (Mar 29, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Wow... That was due like ...when I took my break xD
> 
> I know, we talked about it before I left >_<



I know. We have discovered new means of pressure though. If the entire class just fails to hand it in somewhere around the deadline, they move it forward. New deadline is 10th of April. So I'm actually pretty early 



Kalam Mekhar said:


> IDW?
> 
> Also, @ Maho: When will I be getting some VSnares?
> 
> /still waitin'



Oh right. Dammit uhm...next week wednesday or friday. I'm preparing for my semester finals aka. massive delay on everything not directly related to school.


----------



## sel (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## azuken (Mar 29, 2008)

Sel, that is amazing.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 29, 2008)

xkcd is awesome in general, and that comic is no exception.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 29, 2008)

> I know. We have discovered new means of pressure though. If the entire class just fails to hand it in somewhere around the deadline, they move it forward. New deadline is 10th of April. So I'm actually pretty early



Nice. They can't really stay working if every class fails every course as a whole, I guess.

--------

I'd _definitely_ fuck to the power rangers OP though....


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 29, 2008)

Dead serious, by the way. I would break it _down_ to some fucking power rangers track. It would be utterly fantastic.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 29, 2008)

I would too. For the sole reason that if that doesn't kill his boner, nothing I do will either.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 29, 2008)

Power Rangers OP GIVES me an erection.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 29, 2008)

A personal fave. 

And for the DnDers mourning Gygax...



XD

Also, @ bone, bone power rangers: Kimberly all the way. Trini...nah. XP


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2008)

She           dayd.


----------



## Mori` (Mar 29, 2008)

Over You

classic


----------



## azuken (Mar 29, 2008)

RICK ROLL!! LOL.


----------



## delirium (Mar 29, 2008)

I just found Super Junky Monkey and Detroit7's discog and almost all of Clammbon's. Happy HAPPY fucking day.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 29, 2008)

Fuck my right click is broken.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't know who they are, mystery man.

@Yu: That...that would end me.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 29, 2008)

?<3 said:


> I just found Super Junky Monkey and Detroit7's discog and almost all of Clammbon's. Happy HAPPY fucking day.



i pimped Super Junky Monkey's discog the other month, show-off


----------



## delirium (Mar 29, 2008)

Super Junky Monkey is an all girl that hit a lot of styles. Some Funk. Some Metal. Some Punk. Some Jazz. The lead even sounds like she's rapping sometimes. You could say they're like Rage Against the Machine or Mr. Bungle. These chicks rock hard.

Detroit7 is a three piece Garage band. The most distinct thing about them though is their lead vocalist. It's pretty atypical of most japanese female vocalists. Also.. as jen would say.. she plays the guitar like he's having sex. That's always fun to watch at a show. xD

Calmmbon.. three piece jazz group. Found out about them from a Nujabes LP (Imaginary Folklore on the 2nd Collection).


----------



## delirium (Mar 29, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> i pimped Super Junky Monkey's discog the other month, show-off



You did? O_o

I only remember getting Parasitic People from you.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 29, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> i pimped Super Junky Monkey's discog the other month, show-off



Then how come I didn't get it?


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 29, 2008)

coz it was on a request


----------



## azuken (Mar 29, 2008)

Right click..... Macs dont use right click.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 29, 2008)

I had a dream where I got a job at Wendy's and Simon Peg was my boss.

Edit: Don't get me started on Macs vs PC. I'll never get a Mac.


----------



## azuken (Mar 29, 2008)

HAHA, He would be like the best boss ever.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 29, 2008)

Youtube links to these acts, deli?


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 29, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I had a dream where I got a job at Wendy's and Simon Peg was my boss.
> 
> Edit: Don't get me started on Macs vs PC. I'll never get a Mac.



i just got a mac.  i love it.  they do have right click, actually.  you just tap the trackpad with 2 fingers instead of one.


----------



## azuken (Mar 29, 2008)

That works on Macbooks?


----------



## delirium (Mar 29, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Youtube links to these acts, deli?



The video that made me fall in love with SJM:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4GWTWJSwvA[/YOUTUBE]

I'm kinda sad YouTube doesn't have a clean version of them doing In The Sunshine since that's my favorite song of theirs (and they played it when we went to go see them FUCK YEAH). But this song's good too.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJksLysu__Y[/YOUTUBE]

Here's the original of the song Nujabes did a remix of

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiWFEqZu1xI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 29, 2008)

Del, you should give The Stalin a listen if you're on a japanese music binge. Very, VERY good noise-punk


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 29, 2008)

oooooooh, its that chick that gets so damn into her guitarplaying, she is gone in another world? I respect that woman, alot.


----------



## azuken (Mar 29, 2008)

Bazra for all your japanese music binge needs.


----------



## delirium (Mar 29, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> Del, you should give The Stalin a listen if you're on a japanese music binge. Very, VERY good noise-punk





> The Stalin were quickly banned from many venues, especially after beating up members of the audience, *or simply leaving after singing one song*.





I love them already.



Lovewitches said:


> oooooooh, its that chick that gets so damn into her guitarplaying, she is gone in another world? I respect that woman, alot.



Yeah. That's her. She came out with this headband that had devil horns on 'em. Before they could even start they fell off though. Just tuning her guitar she was already starting to bug. xD


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 29, 2008)

ITT: Japanese music binges


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 29, 2008)

> Del, you should give The Stalin a listen if you're on a japanese music binge. Very, VERY good noise-punk



Noise punk? When did they become noise punk? The Stalin are to Japan as the Ramones were to America. They're jangly pop-punk. Now noise-punk would be stuff like Confuse, Gai, GISM, the SS (first Japanese hardcore band!), Dust Noise, etc...

Read up on your Japcore, Dest. 

Besides, even though Stalin rule hard, GISM are tons better. Sakevi (the vocalist) was insane! He torched business men on subways with a flame thrower, attacked random people on the street and was even tied into organized crime syndicates.

[/japcore enthusiast rant]


----------



## azuken (Mar 29, 2008)

Pimp me this SS. I love hardcore punk.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 29, 2008)

Sadly, I do not have it on my laptop. It's almost impossible to get, seeing as they only recorded one live EP in 79'. It's on clear vinyl. There's not even any song titles, it's just listed as numbers.

And by hardcore punk, I mean 80s punk. Not tough guy metalcore.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 29, 2008)

X, you don't talk to me anymore. I hate you.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 29, 2008)

Cell said:


> Noise punk? When did they become noise punk? The Stalin are to Japan as the Ramones were to America. They're jangly pop-punk. Now noise-punk would be stuff like Confuse, Gai, GISM, the SS (first Japanese hardcore band!), Dust Noise, etc...
> 
> Read up on your Japcore, Dest.
> 
> ...



Oh up your bollocks with your semantic ranting, i make one mistake and you ostracise me with it XD


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 29, 2008)

Dest, one mistake? Calling a pop-punk band NOISE-PUNK is just plain blasphemy. If you were in the plain view of a group of crusties, you'd be lynched by now. 

Besides, Confuse and Stalin sound nothing alike.


----------



## delirium (Mar 29, 2008)

I was going through some old reps and I found this.


```
Arty  	14:05, 2nd Dec 2006  	hey del do you want to maybe get smoe ice cream - ARTY THE THUG  	 [Edit]
```

I miss the guy.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 29, 2008)

Cell said:


> Dest, one mistake? Calling a pop-punk band NOISE-PUNK is just plain blasphemy. If you were in the plain view of a group of crusties, you'd be lynched by now.
> 
> Besides, Confuse and Stalin sound nothing alike.



It was still one mistake, y'big ole douche XD


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 29, 2008)

Aww... I remember him. ;3; Him and that ukulele bear thing.

Also, how do you look through your reps?


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 29, 2008)

with some good ole priviledges :3


----------



## Voynich (Mar 29, 2008)

I wants them. I got quite alot of arty reps but I can't see em anymore D:


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 29, 2008)

i never got any


----------



## Voynich (Mar 29, 2008)

Cause you're a noob


----------



## Aldrick (Mar 29, 2008)

What are blast beats?


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 29, 2008)

I heard DragonForce overuse them 

But in all seriousness:

Link removed

or in standard terms:

Typically a drum pattern with a bass drum played at either 8th's or 16th's with an alternative (or identical) snare hit accompanied by an alternative (or idential) symbal/crash/hi-hat/ride

Though it can be varied up


----------



## jkingler (Mar 29, 2008)

Clammbon seems relevant to my interests. Pimp me some, por flavor?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2008)

Clammbon... Wasn't that in Hyde-Out Productions volume 2?


----------



## delirium (Mar 29, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Clammbon seems relevant to my interests. Pimp me some, por flavor?



lol I figured you'd go that route. I'll pass the links.



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Clammbon... Wasn't that in Hyde-Out Productions volume 2?



Yeah. It's the same group. It was a remix of their song Folklore.


----------



## Aldrick (Mar 29, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> I heard DragonForce overuse them
> 
> But in all seriousness:
> 
> ...



kthx

Sounds drum-related.


----------



## azuken (Mar 29, 2008)

Cell said:


> Sadly, I do not have it on my laptop. It's almost impossible to get, seeing as they only recorded one live EP in 79'. It's on clear vinyl. There's not even any song titles, it's just listed as numbers.
> 
> And by hardcore punk, I mean 80s punk. Not tough guy metalcore.



Black flag
Bad Brain
Minor Threat
Champion
Shook Ones
Sinking Ships



Hardcore enough?


----------



## Aldrick (Mar 29, 2008)

Minor Threat are just a band.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2008)

?<3 said:


> Yeah. It's the same group. It was a remix of their song Folklore.



Ah, fucking ace.

Back to being Quest-love, eh?


----------



## azuken (Mar 29, 2008)

no minor threat love....


----------



## sel (Mar 29, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> xkcd is awesome in general, and that comic is no exception.


I love that site, also because I get the maths ones aswell XD


Tehol Beddict said:


> Nice. They can't really stay working if every class fails every course as a whole, I guess.
> 
> --------
> 
> I'd _definitely_ fuck to the power rangers OP though....



I love you so much mike XD

And tonight I saw the Gods Must be Crazy. You officially haven't lived if you haven't seen it


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 29, 2008)

:3


----------



## sel (Mar 29, 2008)

You know - I was on that page but a few seconds ago while digging up some old favourites to share with you! XD
First my potato and now this, you must actually be god.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2008)

Hahaha, fucking awesome.


----------



## sel (Mar 29, 2008)

How to spot an MD Impostor


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 29, 2008)

Aldrick said:


> Minor Threat are just a band.



Yeah. Just a band. Just a band that created an entire movement that catered to the youth of the world. Just a band that influenced all of hardcore/punk.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 29, 2008)

Stuff White People Like


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2008)

Dave, I find that racist.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 29, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Dave, I find that racist.



get over it short-bread


----------



## sel (Mar 29, 2008)

I love  XD


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MFpy-yw9G0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 29, 2008)

^awesomeness in a tea bag.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 29, 2008)

Teabag you say?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 29, 2008)

Rap music.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2008)

God damn it, I need some help choosing. I want to buy a pair of headphones, and have to get them via a Dutch site. I've currently narrowed it down to two models, and I don't know which to pick.

linky which is € 53,99 

and

linky which is € 60,99 

Let's get those opinions rolling, MD.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 29, 2008)

Don't buy either and say you did.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2008)

Leaning towards the HD-212 currently, but want some other opinions.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 29, 2008)

Buy them both. You're can afford it. 

@Del: Which Clammbon album should I DL first? Which is their best, which one has the Nuj sample, etc.?


----------



## Lamb (Mar 29, 2008)

hey moe, I just started reading The Civil War, and my pants are wetted, where have comics been all my life?


----------



## azuken (Mar 29, 2008)

Skull Candies.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 29, 2008)

170 said:


> and to be honest i dotn hate it. it has soul. the issue is that it is blatantly ipped off soul xD[/img]



At least it wasn't as bad as Oh Susanna on the moe-hate charts.


----------



## azuken (Mar 29, 2008)

I hate my life. I clicked random and saw this:


----------



## jkingler (Mar 29, 2008)

Grant Lee Buffalo and Kayo Dot = win.

/back to musical meanderings and Sandman


----------



## delirium (Mar 29, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> @Del: Which Clammbon album should I DL first? Which is their best, which one has the Nuj sample, etc.?



I'd say go with JP, first. Then Machiwabi Machisabi and then Dramatic. Then listen to the remixes on Re-Clammbon and then on to Lover Album. Folklore actually isn't on any of those but on an album I couldn't find, Imagination. The live album I linked to, does have it though.


----------



## Aldrick (Mar 29, 2008)

> Yeah. Just a band. Just a band that created an entire movement that catered to the youth of the world. Just a band that influenced all of hardcore/punk.



I was quoting Scroobius Pip.


----------



## mow (Mar 29, 2008)

Lamb said:


> hey moe, I just started reading The Civil War, and my pants are wetted, where have comics been all my life?



one of the best events in recent times, despite the fact it couldve been writeen better and delved into more characterization.

cap is sex, no? T__T



Tehol Beddict said:


> :3



quoting this shit becuase it needs to be fuycking quoted.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 29, 2008)

Story of my life, right there.


----------



## mow (Mar 29, 2008)

even worse, we spend friday/saturday reading comic books. do i need to explain to you how high in the geek chain that is? xD


----------



## delirium (Mar 29, 2008)

I just came home from the comic book shop.

I saw single issues of the Brief Lives arc. Do you know how wet my pants got? 


Nerd..


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 29, 2008)

*Embraces geekdom <3*


----------



## mow (Mar 29, 2008)

I ordered the entire trades of sandman the other day from borders. 
*gains +++ points*

nerd is the new black

shut up davey.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 29, 2008)

I actually just started reading _The Sandman_ a few days back, thanks to the lovely people doing the NF pimping project -- I'm now beginning to understand why so many people recommended me this series. Really awesome so far.


----------



## mow (Mar 29, 2008)

the holy trinity stands thus

Preacher - Lucifer - The Sandman

Insert and rotate Trasnmetropolitan on an occasional basis

Ennis' Preacher still owns everything. _everything_

EDIT: also; and despite all conveinetional wisdom; The Secret Invasion stands to be very, _very_ good if the little leaks turn out to be true. D=


----------



## delirium (Mar 29, 2008)

170 said:


> I ordered the entire trades of sandman the other day from borders.
> *gains +++ points*
> 
> nerd is the new black
> ...



That's awesome man. I love having all the trades.

Having the single issues of all the scenes where Delirium appears in though would just be delish.



Dream Brother said:


> I actually just started reading _The Sandman_ a few days back, thanks to the lovely people doing the NF pimping project -- I'm now beginning to understand why so many people recommended me this series. Really awesome so far.



Indeed. How far along are you?



170 said:


> the holy trinity stands thus
> 
> Preacher - Lucifer - The Sandman
> 
> ...



If Ronin had an ending that made sense, I'd put it up there as one of the holy trinity. For serious. Or at least on par with Transmet.


----------



## delirium (Mar 30, 2008)

I read Uzumaki @ t-chan's. The shit is batshit. When she first explained the concept to me I didn't get it. But when I started reading... OH LAAAWD. xD It's pretty good albeit quite short (3 Volumes). 

There's only 4 translated chapters of Doubt but I'm liking that so far.

And as Yu would rec as well, Bokurano.

And I think you're already reading MPD Psycho, right?


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 30, 2008)

?<3 said:


> Indeed. How far along are you?



I think it was...just after Dream's sister is introduced, that exact issue. I really need to continue actually -- might try and read more now, after getting more of this hellish essay done.


----------



## mow (Mar 30, 2008)

thansk for the recs del <3 ive been put of by anime and manga in the past year or two, but i really want to pick both up. and aye, avid fan of MPD Psycho despite not reading it for a year or so. manga's best kept secret.

is anyone readin All Star Batman & Robin btw? becuase this is some of the most fun comic books in _ages_. Everyoen is criticizing Miller for his unorthodox approach of making Batman borderline insane and the just the over all nontypical characterization of almost very DC hallmark in the title: Wonder Woman is a bitch that wants to cut every man (be them super powered or normal_ balls, Green Latern is a total dimwitt, Superman is Bats personal errand boy () and Joker is a million times more menacing and sadistic than ever concived since his comic book birth. but it's just so much fun. I dont think anyone is awar of the fact Miller is jus thaving the time of his life making this comic book and his desire to bring back mainstream comics into their original aspect. And i love DC for giving him asboulte liberty to do anything he wants.

I mean, Batman and Robin confront Hal Jordan in a room which they painted in yellow, painted themsevles yellow and contiunally offer him lemonade as they kick his ass. how hilarious is that? xD

(to the un informed, green lanterns cannot use their rings due to the yellow impurity)


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 30, 2008)

The person who wrote Bokurano is a sick bastard, but dammit if it doesn't make for a page turner. ;_;


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 30, 2008)

I feel so ill informed about the comic world, I never got into it when I was young.  That is unfortunate, as I've missed so many awesome comics in my time, and now the many comics coming dealing with past reprisals and such have little meaning to me.  Poo

I'll make do with what I can, NF comes through again.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 30, 2008)

I remember I was into comics before manga. I quit when somebody fucked up spiderman and I was like what the hell. So I picked up Ranma 1/2 Inuyasha() and Evangelion(Which funny enough still hasn't ended. The rest was nothing special really.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 30, 2008)

Australia has like 3 comic book shops. In the whole country.


----------



## mow (Mar 30, 2008)

Yu: whats the premise of Bokurano and where can i find it ?

also, lol @ fucking spidey. the clone saga, sins past, OMD and BND. he just takes it lying down -_-

shawn; that's 3 more than the uae


----------



## Aldrick (Mar 30, 2008)

I've just listened to one song over and over for two hours.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 30, 2008)

Borders only has the really well known comics; I haven't gotten enough dough together to get Transmet.

My holy trinity stands thus:

1. Sandman
2. Transmet (only JUST behind Sandman)
3. Preacher

I haven't read Lucifer yet.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 30, 2008)

I used to watch the old _Spiderman_ cartoon religiously -- hell, I'd watch it today if I ever saw it come on while flicking channels (which I don't do much anymore, as most television is utter trash).


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 30, 2008)

_



			The songs generally consist of layered keyboards and/or drums, and feature a wide variety of tempos and styles. The vocals are generally either distorted or spoken (in Latin?). The music runs the gamut from soothing to bombastic and everywhere in between, flowing smoothly throughout the album. The heaviest sections feature pounding drums and distorted, screamed vocals, with aggressive keyboard parts that would sound right at home in a black metal song. While this isn't a metal album, it certainly is intended for a metal audience. The only band I've heard doing a similar style is Elend, but Profanum's music is much less gothic, and generally more aggressive and involved. This is highly recommended for fans of the avant-garde black metal...
		
Click to expand...

_Does that not sound fuckint tantalizing to a disturbing degree? If it doesn't it, trust me, it fucking is. The only electric instrument used are keyboards, and some vocal distortion, and it still has more balls than a lot of metal I've heard.  It also is some of the most original music I've heard, and nothing short of fuckawesome.


----------



## mow (Mar 30, 2008)

i feel pity for kids now adays, they grow up with such shite cartoons in comparison to what we used to watch. oh well ,their loss.



the_ilest said:


> queseda is a skrull.



comment of the fucking year xDDD

doc; hit me


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 30, 2008)

I feel kinda lame without at least writing it up, but you can have it moe.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 30, 2008)

Hook us up, Doctar.


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 30, 2008)

170 said:


> i feel pity for kids now adays, they grow up with such shite cartoons in comparison to what we used to watch. oh well ,their loss.


We all know that HeMans advice on how to act has created our whole generation.


----------



## mow (Mar 30, 2008)

and Mr. T's heartfelt musical outings on treating our mama's right xD

EDIT: this cover is just spectacular


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 30, 2008)

He-Man made kids gay.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 30, 2008)

does anyone remember my Born Ruffians pimp?
I just got back from seeing them perform, and it was honestly the best show i've seen in quite some time.  well, best rock and roll show anyway (i've seen some pretty amazing math rock shows lately).


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Buy them both. You're can afford it.


-hates- fucker xD


Lamb said:


> hey moe, I just started reading The Civil War, and my pants are wetted, where have comics been all my life?


...Civil War? >.O

READ VERTIGO LAMB




azuken said:


> Skull Candies.


Skullcandy is shit. GTFO.


170 said:


> I ordered the entire trades of sandman the other day from borders.
> *gains +++ points*
> 
> nerd is the new black
> ...


You can just blame yourself, ya know that, right? XD


Brother Wayne Kramer said:


> does anyone remember my Born Ruffians pimp?
> I just got back from seeing them perform, and it was honestly the best show i've seen in quite some time.  well, best rock and roll show anyway (i've seen some pretty amazing math rock shows lately).



Didya get high?


----------



## Voynich (Mar 30, 2008)

You are shit and you're still not GTFO. Why Dave? Why must you ignore the natural course of things?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2008)

Because you love me too much to do that, Laura.


----------



## sel (Mar 30, 2008)

How likely 

So What's up goys?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2008)

White-guy please, you know I'm insanely lovable.


----------



## sel (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm beige - thank you very much


----------



## Perverse (Mar 30, 2008)

Beige? xD

I'm brown to the core.


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 30, 2008)

none of you are as albino as I am 

which means, i rock.


----------



## sel (Mar 30, 2008)

Damn your superior race


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2008)

Lovewitches said:


> none of you are as albino as I am
> 
> which means, i rock.


You're pink where it counts. 


s?l said:


> Damn your superior race


I'm the best of both worlds.


----------



## sel (Mar 30, 2008)

Sit down porchmonkey


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2008)

I know you're jealous, Abbas. But me out-blacking you is only natural. Ask Moe.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 30, 2008)

Lovewitches said:


> none of you are as albino as I am
> 
> which means, i rock.



Yes, but melanin automatically makes you cooler. Which makes me cooler than all y'all.


----------



## mow (Mar 30, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> White-guy please, you know I'm insanely lovable.



as lovelable as a mutated 4 and 1/2 headed bulldog from hell witrh cancer drooling from his mouth



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I know you're jealous, Abbas. But me out-blacking you is only natural. Ask Moe.



>( i compensate for your lacking whitness while you compensate for my lacking blackness

still score more with the ladies tho


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2008)

170 said:


> as lovelable as a mutated 4 and 1/2 headed bulldog from hell witrh cancer drooling from his mouth





170 said:


> >( i compensate for your lacking whitness while you compensate for my lacking blackness


You white man. 


170 said:


> Still score more with the ladies tho


That's only because the men won't touch you. >.>


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 30, 2008)

Davey is the black half of moe, and moe the white-side of Davey.

Youu to should 'fuse' and create "Ultra-Stereotype-Man"


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2008)

White-boy Shuffle means Black-guy Strut?


----------



## jkingler (Mar 30, 2008)

> I'm the best of both worlds.


Hannah Montana?

@The guys not touching moe: Are you trying for irony there?

Also re: moe: He's actually black. But Sidney Poitier black. Meaning he looks black, but that's the extent of his blackness. Melanin in the skin but not within. 

@Abbas being beige: Abbas is actually the hue of sand and IEDs.


----------



## mow (Mar 30, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> @The guys not touching moe: Are you trying for irony there?



I get free drinks fro mmen so i really dotn know what he's on about 



> Also re: moe: He's actually black. But Sidney Poitier black. Meaning he looks black, but that's the extent of his blackness. Melanin in the skin but not within.



I spent all saturday having brunch and drinking champagne and getting sociable with white people.  so massive lol @ the Sidney cmparison xD


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm black with an afro, thus I win.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 30, 2008)

> I spent all saturday having brunch and drinking champagne and getting sociable with white people. so massive lol @ the Sidney cmparison xD


Oh, god. Did you see that link to Stuff White People Like a few pages back? If not, go look. XD

@Yu: Hair + melanin = slight edge over hair alone. Unless moe beats you in the nether region. Then he wins. I'd rather not investigate--settle that amongst yourselves.


----------



## mow (Mar 30, 2008)

pinch the pigskin joe 

and XDDDDD @ Stuff white peopel like, 99% of it is true to me xD


----------



## mow (Mar 30, 2008)

*reading Bokurano*
this is pretty trippy. im liking this

EDIT: WTF?!


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 30, 2008)

i met someone intriguing and beautiful last night that i have a low chance of seeing again.
that's kind of lame.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 30, 2008)

So, basically, you've epitomized life in a single instant?


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 30, 2008)

pretty much.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 30, 2008)

At least you met them I guess. 

Bah I hate hunting for an appartment (okay that's a big word for a room just big enough to fit a bed and a desk in). Too expensive, student flat too crowded or the horrible hospita evenings. My charming character isn't very suited for leaving a friendly and normal first impression.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 30, 2008)

i'm trying to find an apartment for september.  might be damn expensive for my sister and I.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 30, 2008)

@The one who (most recently) got away: When life gives you lemons, you can make lemonade, or paint that shit gold, or you can use them in a modified , if you're ready to throw in the towel. 

Personally, escapism is nice, or if you have to dwell, you could write about it, since a shitty experience is a surefire way to start creating an awesome piece of art. XP


----------



## Voynich (Mar 30, 2008)

Brother Wayne Kramer said:


> i'm trying to find an apartment for september.  might be damn expensive for my sister and I.



It is. Stuff here is so expensive too. I'd stay at home if I could really. I like my financial space this way but I got insider info that shit is gonna hit the fan again soon and I decided I'd rather not be on the front seat again. I'll be tight on cash but very roomy in my mental ease.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 30, 2008)

@Sandman readers: Where does Endless Nights come in? Where in the sequence should I read it?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 30, 2008)

Well, I think I'll go masturbate to porn involving girls with penises. I'll be back in about 10 mins.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 30, 2008)

Which ones should I read, and where can I get them?


----------



## mow (Mar 30, 2008)

outskirts trading has a sandman pimping project. and grab all. Espically the Death minis


----------



## Perverse (Mar 30, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> @The one who (most recently) got away: *When life gives you lemons*, you can make lemonade, or *paint that shit gold*, or you can use them in a modified , if you're ready to throw in the towel.
> 
> Personally, escapism is nice, or if you have to dwell, you could write about it, since a shitty experience is a surefire way to start creating an awesome piece of art. XP



Speaking of, Atmosphere's new LP is out this year. Who's excited?


----------



## jkingler (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm not sure how excited I am, since I'm not a huge fan or anything, but I look forward to it.


----------



## sel (Mar 30, 2008)

Who wants Katherine Heigl? I sure do :3


----------



## Perverse (Mar 30, 2008)

s?l said:


> Who wants Katherine Heigl? I sure do :3



Ditto.


----------



## sel (Mar 30, 2008)

Heh, just saw her in _27 Dresses_

So sup nub?


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 30, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> @The one who (most recently) got away: When life gives you lemons, you can make lemonade, or paint that shit gold, or you can use them in a modified , if you're ready to throw in the towel.


thanks for the advice, i guess.  
Maddox is always relevant.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 30, 2008)

Taking Back Sunday.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2008)

Alright, decided on the Sennheiser HD 212 PRO.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 30, 2008)

I got a new mouse but I'm back to trackball.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-WZhmBhtOc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jkingler (Mar 30, 2008)

> Who wants Katherine Heigl? I sure do :3


I can think of several people I'd nominate over her, but I'd not mind being over her either, given the right circumstances.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 30, 2008)

s?l said:


> Heh, just saw her in _27 Dresses_
> 
> So sup nub?



Not much my man, just a couple more weeks of school for the term. That's the thought getting me through the day. 

You?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## jkingler (Mar 30, 2008)

And he's poor, he says. 

BUY ME A PAIR, FUCKER!


----------



## Crowe (Mar 30, 2008)

I either gonna buy a Nintendo Wii or an ipod and some really nice headphones while I'm here in uk x]

p.s; I'm listening to radio music...they have the same 15 songs playing over and over again, no wonder why all my friends now the lyrics to the songs at the clubs :/


----------



## Perverse (Mar 30, 2008)

I need some new ones, the old ones were fucked a while back. D=


-leaning towards Sennheiser, Skullcandy, BOSE-


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2008)

Cheapest I've found them for, including shipping, is €48.

I'm so copping that shit.


*ED!*t: Pekkerwood, get Zen instead of iPod. >.>


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 30, 2008)

I have raped my ears with Hentai Cum Dungeon.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 30, 2008)

Hentai Cum Dungeon? Wow. Has there ever been a more mellifluous band name?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 30, 2008)

I got my special Bose earphones, only used for intense listens. (/dork)  But those earphones make it feel the music goes straight to my mind, don't even have to think about the song.

Over listening to one of the greats, _Nas - Illmatic_, which was the first Nas album I listened to and then I learned how great he was.  I also learned that I need to work on my AZ collection whom appeared on _Life's A Bitch_ and collabed with Nas over the years.  

This all comes together, when I was thinking of starting a music listening club, where an album is pimped every two or three days and people listen to it and discuss it.  Every pimp would be by a different person, no matter what genre or artist.  The album could be an album that you think wannabe or general music-tards should have in their collection.  I realized this when I found out on last.fm that I am very close-minded listener. LOL


----------



## Audrey (Mar 30, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I have raped my ears with Hentai Cum Dungeon.



What kind of music is that?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 30, 2008)

Audrey said:


> What kind of music is that?



Noise music.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow. Sandman 51. A Tale of Two Cities...

I LOVE THE ART!

Where can I find more? Tell me, comic fans.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 30, 2008)

You can find more here.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 30, 2008)

I pimped a band that's friends Negură Bunget who also made one of the only happy black metal songs.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 30, 2008)

From the file name (and the file type, and everything else wrong with the situation...), I don't think that's what I had in mind, Yu. XD


----------



## tgre (Mar 30, 2008)

Afternoon MD


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 30, 2008)

There once was a band named Bono Must Die.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 30, 2008)

Bono really must die.  i fucking hate that dude.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 30, 2008)

Bono from the great band U2....needs to die?  watcuguyztinkin


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 30, 2008)

U2 a great band.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 30, 2008)

Yup.  Fuck u guyz.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 30, 2008)

Also Bono needs to die because he's a self righteous bastard who thinks he's Jesus.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 30, 2008)

He knows he's Jesus. We all just think he's Bono. 

Lends you some insight into the Romans' motivations, eh?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 31, 2008)

Check my pimp thread, I pimped black metal too. 

Good evenin', MD.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 31, 2008)

You're not allowed. X3


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 31, 2008)

I am so allowed. 

You recommended it, there's no turning back now.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeah, no more prog whoring for you. You're gonna be kvlt.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 31, 2008)

It only has Black Metal influences, and it's mostly symphonic in feel, KINDA LIKE PROG!

I'm getting their discog; why is the misandry one the only black metal album?  There are others before it.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 31, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> He knows he's Jesus. We all just think he's Bono.
> 
> Lends you some insight into the Romans' motivations, eh?



that just blew my fucking mind.
so, jesus never actually died for our sins if Bono is still alive making albums.  he, quite LITERALLY, has to die.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 31, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It only has Black Metal influences, and it's mostly symphonic in feel, KINDA LIKE PROG!
> 
> I'm getting their discog; why is the misandry one the only black metal album?  There are others before it.







> They have only one black metal album, and it's the first one entitled Flowers of Our Black Misanthropy.



Yeah, one demo came before it.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 31, 2008)

so we all know that Joey the Rat from Boy Meets World is in Rilo Kiley (his name is Blake Sennett).  imagine how much cooler of a guy he would be if he made avante garde jazz instead of Rilo Kiley?


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 31, 2008)

I got my graduation hat today, im looking cooler than ever in this 100$ hat .


----------



## Lamb (Mar 31, 2008)

Brother Wayne Kramer said:


> so we all know that Joey the Rat from Boy Meets World is in Rilo Kiley (his name is Blake Sennett).  imagine how much cooler of a guy he would be if he made avante garde jazz instead of Rilo Kiley?



He's also in The Elected.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 31, 2008)

It is completed. Pictures tonight. Colours got a bit fucked up on the cam but whatever.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 31, 2008)

Lamb said:


> He's also in The Elected.



More maths: The Elected >>>>>>>>...> Rilo Kiley. Even if _Sun, Sun, Sun_ was an underwhelming successor to _Me First_.


People from my slightly older age group remember Sennett from _Salute Your Shorts_. Oy. Also, it's currently his turn to tag Winona Ryder.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 31, 2008)

Jove said:


> More maths: The Elected >>>>>>>>...> Rilo Kiley. Even if _Sun, Sun, Sun_ was an underwhelming successor to _Me First_.
> 
> 
> People from my slightly older age group remember Sennett from _Salute Your Shorts_. Oy. Also, it's currently his turn to tag Winona Ryder.



quoted for truth.
also, winona is kind of hot.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 31, 2008)

Jove said:


> More maths: The Elected >>>>>>>>...> Rilo Kiley. Even if _Sun, Sun, Sun_ was an underwhelming successor to _Me First_.
> 
> 
> People from my slightly older age group remember Sennett from _Salute Your Shorts_. Oy. Also, it's currently his turn to tag Winona Ryder.



_Me First_ is definitely on a different level than any Rilo Kiley album, but The Execution of All Things and the song Ripchord will always have a special place in my heart. X3


----------



## mow (Mar 31, 2008)

INDIE ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) CONV GET <3

sweetest song ever:, but Of Montreal'_s Tim I wish you were a boy_ is just the most heartfult confused teenage love song ever. whenever i hear i just chucke, smile abit and bob my head sideways and then end up feeling so sad inside. Kinda like NMH's _Two Headed Boy (Part 1 and PArt 2)_

Tim, wish you were born a girl so I could've been your boyfriend
I know it's not possible now 
I just never met a girl I like half as much as you

And we could lay around in bed, stay there all day
Or at least until the afternoon
And I could make you spaghetti with tomato sauce
With just a touch of oregano and a parsley stem

And then when you got sick I could take the day off work
I could've made you chicken soup And we could watch soap operas
Oh, those TV dramas!
I could catch your cold And you could take care of me

If I could've met you at school, or met you at work
It would have changed everything
Those years of losing, confusion and insecurity
They would have been shared, They would have been easier

Tim, wish you were born a girl So I could've been your fiancé
I'm not saying you can't be all these things for me
But it's just not the same because you're a man
And so am I


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2008)

Settled on these, Moemoe. :3


----------



## mow (Mar 31, 2008)

now go buy that zen and i'll honour my part of the deal 





you have no fucking clue what greatness you are missing out on


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2008)

No no, white man goes first. 


And not knowing is the best kind of missing out.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 31, 2008)

There it is. Also, added more paintings and collages, and some unfinished stuff to scraps.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2008)

When did you go Jewish?


----------



## Voynich (Mar 31, 2008)

Ages ago. I like overexaggerating my nose. It's to balance out the tits 

But seriously, keep your lousy comments to yourself. It turned out fucking awesome if you consider the fact I had no mirror at hand.


----------



## mow (Mar 31, 2008)

comment on DA, but you've out did yourself with this one L


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 31, 2008)

170 said:


> INDIE ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) CONV GET <3
> 
> sweetest song ever:, but Of Montreal'_s Tim I wish you were a boy_ is just the most heartfult confused teenage love song ever. whenever i hear i just chucke, smile abit and bob my head sideways and then end up feeling so sad inside. Kinda like NMH's _Two Headed Boy (Part 1 and PArt 2)_
> 
> ...



The same guy that made that song also made "Oslo in the Summertime" and "She's a Rejector."  

The novelty of that has not diminished at all, for me. I embrace it, though, whereas some hardcore Of Montreal fans were indignant _years_ ago over the relatively minuscule hints and flourishes of disco-funk shown on _Satanic Panic in the Attic_. One guy's review I read was all, "just ignore him, guys, it's just a phase. He'll get over it." NYET!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2008)

Voynich said:


> Ages ago. I like overexaggerating my nose. It's to balance out the tits



You need a toucan beak for that.


----------



## sel (Mar 31, 2008)

170 said:


> INDIE ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) CONV GET <3
> 
> sweetest song ever:, but Of Montreal'_s Tim I wish you were a boy_ is just the most heartfult confused teenage love song ever. whenever i hear i just chucke, smile abit and bob my head sideways and then end up feeling so sad inside. Kinda like NMH's _Two Headed Boy (Part 1 and PArt 2)_
> 
> ...



Haha, that's fantastic.

Link to it? My mate will find it hilarious


----------



## mow (Mar 31, 2008)

*the cuteness is killing me!!*


Jove said:


> The same guy that made that song also made "Oslo in the Summertime" and "She's a Rejector."
> 
> The novelty of that has not diminished at all, for me. I embrace it, though, whereas some hardcore Of Montreal fans were indignant _years_ ago over the relatively minuscule hints and flourishes of disco-funk shown on _Satanic Panic in the Attic_. One guy's review I read was all, "just ignore him, guys, it's just a phase. He'll get over it." NYET!



meh, i mtired of genrifying every tune and album progression an artist has. people grow, they get inspired and affected by different things, it's expected that an artist will follow suit. plus; who cares what they say? it's damn fine music that sounds as campy as it is fun, soulful,  brilliant tha tyou can sing your heart out to and boogy to like theirs no tomorrow. that's all that i need.


----------



## mow (Mar 31, 2008)

oh fuck yeah it's Cheese night @ Chi Garden/ The lodge this friday! 80s themed party. time to whip out those old ray bans, power suit and wife beater =D


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2008)

Exchanged the currencies?


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 31, 2008)

I read cheese night and my mind went to camembert, wendsleydale, port salut, gouda and the like with immediacy.... I admit to being somewhat dissapointed after having read the rest of your post moe.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 31, 2008)

HOOO SHIT. BUSGAMER SUBS YES PLEASE SAVE MY SEASON <3


----------



## mow (Mar 31, 2008)

Niabingi said:


> I read cheese night and my mind went to camembert, wendsleydale, port salut, gouda and the like with immediacy.... I admit to being somewhat dissapointed after having read the rest of your post moe.



last tiem i went to Cheese night they played the new gnarls barkley, jamirquio, WHAM! Ah-a, temptations, queen and david bowie. Woman, i have no idea how that could be dissapointing 

PS. note how i skillfully dodged Davey boy's question by acting as if he's not there


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2008)

Moe, the only thing you've ever gotten skilled at is flinging poo.


----------



## mow (Mar 31, 2008)

closer to being a moneky YES


----------



## sel (Mar 31, 2008)

Niabingi said:


> I read cheese night and my mind went to camembert, wendsleydale, port salut, gouda and the like with immediacy.... I admit to being somewhat dissapointed after having read the rest of your post moe.



You have no idea how much that made me laugh XD


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2008)

170 said:


> closer to being a moneky YES



You had to give that all up for being white, though. Albino monkeys don't live.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2008)

Damn, Sofía Vergara is fucking sexy.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 31, 2008)

No, Panzerballett is fucking sexy


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 31, 2008)

lolb&

She is, I'll give her that.

But sexually fantasizing about people you've never met, and will never meet is probably more than just a tad unhealthy; given, I assume, that this happens a rather disturbing amount, I think you need to excerise a modicum of caution there, Davey.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2008)

Make sure actually close the window of yer hentai folder this time, Andrew.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 31, 2008)

170 said:


> Dylan Moran you say?
> 
> meh, i mtired of genrifying every tune and album progression an artist has. people grow, they get inspired and affected by different things, it's expected that an artist will follow suit. plus; who cares what they say? it's damn fine music that sounds as campy as it is fun, soulful,  brilliant tha tyou can sing your heart out to and boogy to like theirs no tomorrow. that's all that i need.



This sounds dangerously Modernist to me. You're not the slightest bit interested and impressed by the dichotomy between early and current OM?

The OM discography reminds me of an interview with David Bowie I read years ago, where Bowie said that throughout his career there are constants that you can always find in the songwriting, and that the presentation was the difference.

You did inspire me to listen to both versions of _Cherry Peel_, though. I'm not sure whether I like the lo-fi or the remastered/redone version better. Both are pretty spectacular.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 31, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Make sure actually close the window of yer hentai folder this time, Andrew.


 
Wait, what now?


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 31, 2008)

Today, I made my first sandwich. It took longer to make then it did to eat.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 31, 2008)

That's generally how mine end up being; it takes suprising amount of time to make something that can disappear in less than 30 seconds.  If it's not made well, it tastes like garbage, but if you take too long, it seems like such an irony.



School is so incredibly fucking stupid - I think I'm going to follow the letter of my teacher's instructions so that not only can I get away with doing little work, I can also prove how incredibly inane the whole thing is.

For my final project, I have to list 25 works of fiction; books are obvious, but others things that I can justify, like comics or movies or whatever, and justify why any intelligent/educated person should know them.  Here's the clincher, she said _I don't have to read any of them,_ _all I have to do is read up on them and subscribe to why they are important.  _You heard it here, folks, the most idiotic of assignments assigned is going to be disguised in a thread in the Cafe and the Literature Department.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 31, 2008)

It was peanut butter.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 31, 2008)

Just peanut butter?


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes, just peanut butter.


----------



## sel (Mar 31, 2008)

Boskov - Borges ~ Labyrinths


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 31, 2008)

s?l said:


> Boskov - Borges ~ Labyrinths


 
Now justify it. 

In all honesty, it would be a fairly trivial amount of work to do this assignment, I just want to be an ass.  Once I get my grades, I'll tell her how I got my answers.


----------



## sel (Mar 31, 2008)

Does - fucking awesome cut it?

Well, the man isnt really a novelist 0 this book is an anthology of short stories, poems and essays. Each littered wonderfulyl with philosophical themes in the respect that the stories are rather surreal - and get you thinking. I could read each one at least 10 times and not get bored of it

Excuse moe-speak, I'm tried


----------



## Lamb (Mar 31, 2008)

This makes me cry: Agon

Joyously


----------



## azuken (Mar 31, 2008)

Does anyone like initial D? Or know where i can get manga scans...


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 31, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Today, I made my first sandwich. It took longer to make then it did to eat.



are you joking?


----------



## jkingler (Mar 31, 2008)

> BUSGAMER SUBS


Eh? What do they do that makes you so happy?


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 31, 2008)

i made a sammich too, once

D: it was a blt so indeed it took alot longer to make it than it did to eat it


----------



## azuken (Mar 31, 2008)

I got bus game, yet to watch it.

Also Jkingler, Where did your planets pimp go?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 31, 2008)

Opeth's new album cover is deliciously awesome.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 31, 2008)

I had to get rid of several things from my sig, to make room for the things that are currently there. So no links to RK or Juuni Kokki or Vagabond or Planetes or...you get the idea.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 31, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Opeth's new album cover is deliciously awesome.



I didn't see it yet. 

Wait, it's in your signature. X3


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 31, 2008)

There it is in all it's 900x900 glory.


----------



## azuken (Mar 31, 2008)

Do said links still exist?


----------



## mow (Mar 31, 2008)

@ Yu, now to scale that peanut butter *and* jelly mountain!



Jove said:


> This sounds dangerously Modernist to me. You're not the slightest bit interested and impressed by the dichotomy between early and current OM?



yada yada. The music had soul, still has soul. thats all you need to focus on.

and that cover is absolutly gorguoes.


----------



## mow (Mar 31, 2008)

same. great pimps all around, but i need something and i dont know what it is im looking for


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 31, 2008)

I keep scouring blogs for stuff I would like; I've found two fucking amazing gems in the last 2 days, but I need more.

Moe, interested in a Middle Eastern Folk meets Western Classical album made in the 1960s?


----------



## mow (Mar 31, 2008)

i'll surelly give it a spin. hit me

stopped visiting blog since 4 months ago. I need an ambient record and I jsut cant seem to fit the right one to fit my mood atm

EDIT oh that ravi east meets west? it's wonderufl isnt it? had it a few years back and was plannign to sahre it for the what a wonderful world series buit lost it with the demisie of the external. cheers for that mate.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 31, 2008)

Ha ha 

I had the inclination that you might have it, but I thought I'd give it a whirl anyways. It's wonderful indeed, I've been spinning it nonstop along with Profanum for like a 3 days now. I wish I could find more like it.

Edit;

From Ocean's to Autumn?  I'm getting their newest release, is it any good?


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 1, 2008)

So, in the event of a Zombie outbreak, I hope you are all well prepared?


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 1, 2008)

Well, I do have several bats and/or wooden planks handy; I'm sure I could find several weapon shops nearby, it is America, after all.  I seriously think they should make a Zombie game set in Texas, that would be fucking hilarious.


----------



## mow (Apr 1, 2008)

I've been brushing off on The Walking Dead. So I'm well prepared for a zombie attack. IF TWD is anythign to go by; what we need to worry about it other humans after the world is half filled with zombies.

Recs: go to a prison with a group of survivers. The walls will serve to halt zombies and unwanted humans alike, lots of space for vegetation to be grown and places to sleep.


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah, we have scouted out a number of places that would make ideal zombie secured environments.

I need to buy my room mate the Zombie Survival Guide for his birthday.

Speaking of which, to any and all musicians. One amongst you must cover a Jonathan Coulton track.....and Zombies ARE a winning topic...


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 1, 2008)

You should prepare with a little more forethought Andrew. Zombies take a fair bit of killing.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 1, 2008)

Moe give me some Rachel's.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 1, 2008)

I am not without preperations - I know of several places that would make wonderful fortifications around this area.  The local super stores also give me access to food and, in the case of Wal Mart, guns and ammunition in a matter of minutes.  My minivan is a beast, and could easily plow through the rotting hordes and off to safety.

What I do need is a planned escape route.


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 1, 2008)

Indeed, escape routes are often the last thing people think about
usually when it is far too late.

The much delayed Corey Smith should have landed in all of your beautiful pm boxes.

Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 1, 2008)

As I am now. I'm fucked. Though I could use elevation to my advantage here. IT'S OVER ANAKIN! I HAVE THE HIGH GROUND!


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 1, 2008)

I'll be taking that, Cata, I only took Anathema, as the rest did not like me. 

Go in a blaze of fury, Yu.


----------



## azuken (Apr 1, 2008)

I hate opeth, but that cover is really good


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 1, 2008)

azuken said:


> I hate opeth, but that cover is really good


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 1, 2008)

Today, I listened to Choirs of The Eye in the rain and riding in a van with people I hate. It somehow made it beautiful. Amidst the wind and soft rain whipping at my face, it was amazing. It also helped me ignore the people.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 1, 2008)

There are some albums I never become tired of listening, and there are some albums that seem to replete with emotion that they accentuate so many situations with varied directions.   Choirs of the Eye falls in both; it is a fucking masterpiece.

One of my favorite things to do, as everyone is aware of my constant musical listening, is to leave the earbuds in, and turn off the music; just listening to them talk.  Naivety takes many forms, you wouldn't believe what people talk about when they think you are oblivious.


----------



## mow (Apr 1, 2008)

Yu; sent =]


omg


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 1, 2008)

They thought I could hear them. To my great misfortune..


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 1, 2008)

Make them think you can't, it's hella fun. 

Lifelover is great experimental black metal.  HOO FUCKIN' RAH FOR BLOGS!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2008)

170 said:


> Yu; sent =]
> 
> 
> 
> omg



I know, so much red hair is divine.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Apr 1, 2008)

somebody better have checked my pimp.  it's good shit.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2008)

'Dance',  'Punky', 'Pop'?


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Apr 1, 2008)

it's pretty much the fucking talking heads.
anyways, since when is being dancy punky pop music bad?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2008)

Since shit like Fallout Boy?


----------



## Lovewitches (Apr 1, 2008)

-stalks- 
 Falloutboy has some pretty funny hits, like "Dance Dance". That record is on the Burnout Revenge soundtrack, and has to be the most distracting piece of crap ever made.

XD


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2008)

-hates-


----------



## Lovewitches (Apr 1, 2008)

^ you know you like it-


----------



## Lovewitches (Apr 1, 2008)

ooh, hello there tiGer. Long time no smell 

sup?


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 1, 2008)

I want to hit every single member of fallout boy with a hammer. Seriously.


----------



## tgre (Apr 1, 2008)

Pimp me 

And I've always had a soft spot for Wolfmother mang . His 'fro gets to me


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 1, 2008)

I likes teh Wolfmother as well  and I am Aussie too. I am proud *hits fist on chest in patriotic fashion*


----------



## mow (Apr 1, 2008)

fuck fall out boy. fuck wolfmother. The rapture is where it's at.

@ lup ifasco: i hope an eternal case of severe diahrre takes residance in his bowels </3


----------



## tgre (Apr 1, 2008)

oh moe 

How about Mystery Jets? I is liking them at the present moment


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 1, 2008)

I is liking the *Pixies*. And *Black Francis' *_SVN Fngrs_. I can't stop listening to the first track, The Seus. The fat bastard made a funky rap song. Who da thunk it.


----------



## Perverse (Apr 1, 2008)

OMG me too moe! Everyone else wants Lupe's dick.  I might be coming to Dubai early next year. If I do, we must party like there ain't no tomorrow.


----------



## tgre (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm not sucking his dick  (maybe his left testicle )

MOE <33

Under the Pipal Tree <333


----------



## sel (Apr 1, 2008)

I've never really got into Lupe to be honest ><


----------



## tgre (Apr 1, 2008)

I just spun "The Cool" about a week ago and I enjoyed his lyrical prowess throughout the album. That's the thing about Lupe... I enjoy his lyrics more-so than his beat... they really scream out and set themselves a standard to other hip-hop artists.

Other than that... I've also been listening to Vampire Weekend and Abbas mate, I don't know how to put this to you but...

*THEY FUCKING WIN HARD!*

You need to get them now 

They're like the modern day Beatles mixed in with "The Police" but their songs are always upbeat and just... yippidy(? ) XD

I can't fucking get enough of them


----------



## mow (Apr 1, 2008)

*How to Hate on a soul less Artist 101*



			
				Lupe said:
			
		

> “‘LupEND’ — that’s going to be my last album’s title. When you play a videogame, you can only put in three letters for your name and when the game’s over, those three letters and ‘END’ pop up. My next record might be my last one.”





> and about lupe, i honestly cant give a darn even if it was v.10 xD I mean; One half baked (at best) that sounded like a Kanye record part deux for the most part (hella bad thing) record to his name, a soon to be released record everyone is hailing as the best thing even though it hasnt even been released, and mofo is talkign about next record being his final as if he had a stellar career drenched with twenty 10/10 records. A fantastic case of overhypeness. medocricy and blergh. I'll just quote the King of Chi-town
> 
> Want to be in the rap race but ain't ran one lap
> Ran so far from the streets that you can't come back
> ...





> If _Food & Liquor_ was a cosmic comic entity we in the comic world would instantly call it a low-tier.
> 
> I know it's just his freshmen effort, so im not gonna hold it against him (despite it being painfully "just okay" at best and sounded more like Kanye west, which as i said is a terrible thing), and it's not liek im going to automatically label _The Cool_ as the sickness that renders bleeding wounds puss-filled and makes musical earss strile, becuase I have yet to hear it, and wont pass any judgment till i hear it.  but people need to stop acting as if Lupe and that F&L record is so fucking brilliant as if it was is Illmatic + Resurrection + Black On Both Sides all wrapped up in one, becuase it's isnt.not even close.





> again, i underhype him becuase I havent heard anything that he deserves hype up for. his freshmen effort was subpar, and that's how i feel about it. i heard the record even beore i heard any hypecause the cover was sweet 9 and as you and everyone else here know i have a facination with albums with good covers. heard it, fell flat on it's bum and idnt strike any chord. just the same way wu tang's 8 diagrams has with me. so when people go on ranting about how he's the best thing since a subway turkey sandwich (and other various derviteves) i feel the need to share my thoughs on him. you say i underrate him, others say we overrate him, im basically saying he hasnt coughed up a record that makes him worth rating. That doesnt mean he doesst possess the ability to release one (i will listen to the cool) but judging but what's out for my ears to spin, he's highly meh at best.
> 
> if anyone desrves hyping, it's Blu. A freshmen effort that's hones-to-god soulful, unique and fresh as hell that is a solid contender for top record of the year (and not just in hop hop?) yeah, that's worth the hype. because Blu delievered a full baked record which you can spin from start to finish withot having to skip a single song
> 
> ...





> I had a weird feeling in my pants as if my balls were being dipped in acid.
> then i came here and saw talk of Lupe
> 
> figures
> ...





> MY BLU SENSE IS TINGLING.
> 
> I love blue to the point if one of his kidney's failed I would gladly give him both of mine along with those that ive ripped from the freshly slayed carcuss of Lupe just for back up.





> my god, the beat, the flow, the mood. so much fucking soul in you Blu, so much fuckign soul <333
> 
> [being a twat] who cares about LupEND when we've got BluSTART? [/being a twat. but an accurate twat]





> Lupe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...


----------



## Perverse (Apr 1, 2008)

I don't like 'em that much, TJ.


----------



## sel (Apr 1, 2008)

Haha, after I saw you mention OS I was hoping that at least you'd mention AiW so I could get my fiver 



> Other than that... I've also been listening to Vampire Weekend and Abbas mate, I don't know how to put this to you but...
> 
> THEY FUCKING WIN HARD!
> 
> ...



Haha. I'll youtube 'em (thank god for that site)

But now I'm off to breakfast. Cya later moe & Niggercat


----------



## Perverse (Apr 1, 2008)

Bye Terrist. <3

Sent Manual to TJ and moe.


----------



## tgre (Apr 1, 2008)

Ah sweet... thanks for the pimp shawn XD

And Abbas... hit the LD for your ratings in this week's Weekly Flashfic 

Gonna spin some of Moe's MYD albums for a while ... bbl


----------



## sel (Apr 1, 2008)

Manual, as in the guys who did ascend? If so hit me up with that Shawn

And thanks for the crit NiG <3


----------



## tgre (Apr 1, 2008)

Anytime 

Now for some Mono  Haven't heard this album in like a day  I heard it pining for me from the depths of its cage in my Hard-drive


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 1, 2008)

lulz, i just pimped The Who


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2008)

170 said:


> ...



You just asking for it, Moe...


tl ; dr


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Apr 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _There's a party in my backpack_ 




**


----------



## sel (Apr 1, 2008)

There's a party in my pants. You're all invited.

Free drinks


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2008)

You even have a cocktail sausage!


----------



## sel (Apr 1, 2008)

I accidentally stuck a toothpick through it.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 1, 2008)

s?l said:


> I accidentally stuck a toothpick through it.



Is very tribal of you


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=9kd27u1IvUA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sel (Apr 1, 2008)

> Is very tribal of you



While I was at it I should have painted my face with yellow stripes and the who shabang.

But I'll stop now XD


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2008)

Yellow wouldn't show on you, Abbas.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Apr 1, 2008)

After having had to go to a facialist to take them off, I recommend blue.


----------



## sel (Apr 1, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Yellow wouldn't show on you, Abbas.



Touche

And grats Boskov - you are a winrar


----------



## Voynich (Apr 1, 2008)

Think up a pretty theme Doc. I'm gonna try and enter the FF.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 1, 2008)

170 said:


> stopped visiting blog since 4 months ago. I need an ambient record and I jsut cant seem to fit the right one to fit my mood atm



Yeah, but what sort of moods did you have in mind? I wanted to pimp some things, and they could be what you were looking for.

I'm also really mad because not one person commented on my last pimp.


----------



## sel (Apr 1, 2008)

Laura, desiring something _"pretty"_?


----------



## Voynich (Apr 1, 2008)

Something easy more like it. This is also a very badle timed attempt to write something halfdecent as I am preparing for my evaluation on the 9th and my to do list includes

- 10 page essay
- 2 40"x60" paintings
- 3 freesize paintings of which 2 still need to be finished before Saturday

So I'm loaded with work.


----------



## Lovewitches (Apr 1, 2008)

^sounds like a regular week for me. D:

here's what i have been working on in the last few hours: 

still got lots of work left to do before i can hand it over to my boyfriend.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Apr 1, 2008)

^ fiery! depiction of passion?


----------



## Voynich (Apr 1, 2008)

Actually, it's down to that because I worked my ass off this weekend and finished 3 other assignments already the last 2 days. The essay will be hell though. I'm always short on words and the reader with articles to base it on goes from dutch to english to french and german, so I'm getting quite a headache from it.

Looks nice Lovey. Needs more purple and white though


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 1, 2008)

If someone would like to pimp me Destroy the Machines by Earth Crisis, that'd be fantabulous.


----------



## Lovewitches (Apr 1, 2008)

ɐısɥɐɹ said:


> ^ fiery! depiction of passion?


you read my mind dear. 


Voynich said:


> Actually, it's down to that because I worked my ass off this weekend and finished 3 other assignments already the last 2 days. The essay will be hell though. I'm always short on words and the reader with articles to base it on goes from dutch to english to french and german, so I'm getting quite a headache from it.
> 
> Looks nice Lovey. Needs more purple and white though



I can imagine the mess in your head if you keep jumping from language to language. Might be one of the reasons why I dont know more than two languages, it would just become too much of a mess inside this tiny head of mine x_x;

I was actually thinking the same with the lack of colors. Its not done yet though, i need to put the painting to rest, to see if the ideas i have captured have flown right or not.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah putting it away for a bit usually helps getting a new view of the work. Unfortunately I don't really have the time to sit back now so I've been covering up alot of flaws. (Not that taking some distance helps me at all. I have 7 unfinished works laying around that I couldn't be arsed to get started on again after stepping back)

Yeah the languages are hell. I'm lucky that I can actually read them. We have some people in class that only manage Dutch and about 95% doesn't read french or german so everyone is having a hard time. Ofcourse I'm the sucker that has to translate the articles for my class D:


Okaaaaay: Why am I getting fixed with your ava/sig set Lovey? XD


----------



## Lovewitches (Apr 1, 2008)

Voynich said:


> Okaaaaay: Why am I getting fixed with your ava/sig set Lovey? XD


because its Uraharaday. 

its not me doing it, its the world of some higher power... i think <_<


----------



## Voynich (Apr 1, 2008)

*head to desk*

You made Xanxus cry D:


----------



## mow (Apr 1, 2008)

Kishkash, that is just spectualuar 



Audrey said:


> Yeah, but what sort of moods did you have in mind? I wanted to pimp some things, and they could be what you were looking for.



I dont know. i feel very stale. but Xela's _Frosty mornigns and summer nights_ started playing, and it's hitting the spot just right. I think i just need something piano driven, a litte bit of ambience. alone but not lonley, you know?
that lalal lalalalala~ during _the long walk hoem at midnight_ is just how i feel


> I'm also really mad because not one person commented on my last pimp.



i honeslty have 120 mbs of space left  but i psin everythign you send, despite lack of commenting as of late


----------



## mow (Apr 1, 2008)

@ Bokuranoo readers: chapter 10
_I'm on sale with my mother. please buy <3_

._.


----------



## mow (Apr 1, 2008)

like i said on msn mate. it's very honest, and the flaky recording quality and the faulty pedal just added an odd air to it.


----------



## delirium (Apr 1, 2008)

Sup guys. How's everyone doing this fine day?


----------



## Lovewitches (Apr 1, 2008)

I dont know urahara, how are you?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 1, 2008)

The Pixies and Earth Crisis on the same play list? Can it work?

Yes it can!!


----------



## delirium (Apr 1, 2008)

Lovewitches said:


> I dont know urahara, how are you?



I'm pretty good, Urahara. No school. Listening to some good music. It's a nice day.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 1, 2008)

It is a nice day! Sun is shining, there's a nice breeze, and I'm at my computer listening to music and wanking periodically.


----------



## delirium (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm listening to Electric right now. Great to listen to when you feel like a weight has been lifted.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 1, 2008)

Bleach sucks.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 1, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Bleach sucks.



Agreed.


----------



## delirium (Apr 1, 2008)

Bleach has been pretty bad the last year or so. I'm pretty excited for the next few chapters though. Finally something on Urahara's past (+ Vaizards and possibly Isshin and Masaki).


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 1, 2008)

I like Bleach pr0n, n' that's it.


----------



## tgre (Apr 1, 2008)

fucking Urahara fanboys


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2008)

170 said:


> Kishkash, that is just spectualuar



Just wait till you see her up and coming masterpiece.


----------



## tgre (Apr 1, 2008)

?<3 said:


> Bleach has been pretty bad the last year or so. I'm pretty excited for the next few chapters though. Finally something on Urahara's past (+ Vaizards and possibly Isshin and Masaki).



DID I HEAR AN ISSHIN IN A POST?

  

Fuck... 8 albums to unzip and do spin


----------



## Lamb (Apr 1, 2008)

That was my ass you saw bouncing
Next to Ludacris
It was only on screen for a second
But it was kinda hard to miss
And all those other hoochie skanks
They ain’t got shit on me
And one of Nelly’s bodyguards
He totally agreed

My mother cleaned the homes of wealthy people‘till the day
She died and so to California
I did make my way
I tried to finish nursing school
I really wanted to, you see
But all those broken bodies
Well they, they really got to me

And they all think I’m stupid
I can see it in their eyes
But I know what’s inside their hearts
I penetrate their lives
Sometimes it gets me crazy
But I keep my feelings hid
‘Cuz I know deep inside they’re only frightened little kids

And if I press my breasts together
And arch my back just so
I can ask for pretty things
And they will not say no
No one should have to suffer
No one should go without
Don’t hate me 'cuz I know just what this world is all about
Don’t hate me 'cuz I know just what this world is all about

Eef Barzelay <3


----------



## sel (Apr 1, 2008)

One of the perks of doing the music requests is that you get introduced to a fair bit of good music.

Feist <3


----------



## azuken (Apr 1, 2008)

FEist is amazing. But how have you just heard of her?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 1, 2008)

A7X in my MD? Ugh...


----------



## azuken (Apr 1, 2008)

My post got deleted....


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 1, 2008)

I noticed. What'd you say? lol


----------

